#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-03-27
<khalid> hello. can i use lazarus to develop app for ubuntu?
<khalid> i come from delphi background and i find lazarus is very similar to delphi
<aw1231> hello
<aw1231> I was wondering where I could find out where my application is in the pending review queue.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-03-28
<jalcine> mhall119: your work paid off!
<jalcine> d-u.com has some shiny docs on Unity :)
<mhall119> jalcine: I know, and unity.u.c is getting some now :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-03-29
<Chrislejohn> Hello world
<dmj> Woot!  The Ubuntu App submission process is quite painless.
<pavolzetor> hi
<pavolzetor> how can I make 2 branches in one project?
<pavolzetor> I would like to have
<pavolzetor> floaty/service
<pavolzetor> floaty/client
<pavolzetor> or do I need to have it as
<pavolzetor> floaty-service
<pavolzetor> and floaty-client?
<pavolzetor> thans
<pavolzetor> tanks
<pavolzetor> but in project page
<pavolzetor> you can have only one branch
<commandoline> pavolzetor: do you just want to separate code, or also bugs, blueprints etc.?
<pavolzetor> just code
<pavolzetor> to have 2 separate logs of changes
<pavolzetor> bugs can be in mixed
<pavolzetor> I will package it also separated
<commandoline> well, packaging is separate from this :)
<pavolzetor> I see
<pavolzetor> but I think it could be sueful to have 2 logs
<commandoline> then you can just push your code to two different locations, e.g.:
<commandoline> lp:~branchowner/projectname/client
<commandoline> and
<pavolzetor> gonig to toilet, be rgiht back :)
<commandoline> lp:~branchowner/projectname/service
<commandoline> the disadvantage of that is that you can only link one branch to a series, but that's the closest to what you want if you register one project.
<pavolzetor> okay
<pavolzetor> back
<pavolzetor> sorry
<pavolzetor> hmm
<pavolzetor> but with this approach I cannot have releases right?
<pavolzetor> like
<pavolzetor> 0.1 branch
<pavolzetor> 0.2
<pavolzetor> and so on
<pavolzetor> Series
<commandoline> well, you can register multiple series of course. One for the client, one for the service.
<commandoline> But that's not really where they're meant for
<commandoline> registering two projects might be the better solution here, I think.
<pavolzetor> I see
<pavolzetor> so when I will register 2 projects
<pavolzetor> can I have one PPA for them?
<commandoline> PPA's are associated to a team or person, as far as I know.
<pavolzetor> hmm
<commandoline> you can use one team for multiple projects, that's no problem. I do that myself for a few projects...
<pavolzetor> Thanks
<commandoline> so then you can also share the PPA
<commandoline> you're welcome :)
<pavolzetor> I just think, if it is okay to have 2 projects
<pavolzetor> you know
<pavolzetor> I mean it will be harder to manage
<pavolzetor> eveything twice :)
<pavolzetor> okay I am going to make 2 projects
<pavolzetor> it is quite hard to start with development
<commandoline> Two projects is a bit harder to set up, but as soon as it's all running it's not that much extra work anymore.
<pavolzetor> https://launchpad.net/floaty-service
<pavolzetor> https://launchpad.net/floaty
<pavolzetor> is this okay?
<commandoline> yep, looks ok to me :)
<pavolzetor> I am going to read what file structure should be an packaging
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-03-30
<pavolzetor> hi, me again
<pavolzetor> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/99087263/floaty_0.1-0ubuntu1_0.1-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<pavolzetor> should I use diacritics in my name?
<commandoline> close to zero packaging experience, but according to this thread, non-ascii chars are allowed: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=160827
<ubot2> Debian bug 160827 in debian-policy "Standardize syntax of the name in the Maintainer control field" [Wishlist,Open]
<commandoline> I would expect that file to need to be UTF-8 encoded like most files...
<commandoline> like it is now btw. My browser switched it to the wrong (Western) set :(
<pavolzetor> so it is okay
<pavolzetor> uff :D
<pavolzetor> but
<pavolzetor> https://launchpad.net/~floaty-devs/+archive/ppa/+packages
<pavolzetor> if you display details
<pavolzetor> Changelog
<pavolzetor> and there is my name without diacritics
<pavolzetor> but in changelog file it is with
<pavolzetor> and another question
<pavolzetor> why has it only i386 arch?
<commandoline> maybe that's launchpad then, removing the diacritics. It's weird though, I see no reason for that and it's even a bit hard to do :P
<commandoline> ah, it's python?
<commandoline> then there's no need for a 64 bit version, since it's interpreted
<commandoline> doesn't the 'Architecture: all' line specify that in the control file?
<pavolzetor> I have it 'all' in control file
<pavolzetor> but on launchpad, I got i386
<commandoline> yes, that's where I got it from, I downloaded your tarball :)
<pavolzetor> should I report bug about diacritics?
<pavolzetor> this is my first ppa :D
<pavolzetor> but i googled
<pavolzetor> nothing found
<commandoline> hmm, no, looks like 'all' really means 'all'. It does for one of the Ubuntu packages I checked... (a python program)
<pavolzetor> an yo usend me a link|?
<pavolzetor> the link?
<commandoline> of course
<pavolzetor> thanks
<commandoline> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/openteacher/2.2.1-1/+files/openteacher_2.2.1-1.debian.tar.gz
<pavolzetor> it is quite steep learning curve, if you do not use quickly
<commandoline> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/openteacher is the launchpad page...
<pavolzetor> so it is probably by default
<pavolzetor> if architecture is ALL, then just pick i386
<pavolzetor> since it does not matter
<pavolzetor> in python
<pavolzetor> anyway
<pavolzetor> do you suggest use distutils?
<pavolzetor> or which tool to build some structure required by deb pkg
<pavolzetor> I know quickly uses it
<commandoline> there I can't help you, as I said, my packaging experience is minimal too ;)
<commandoline> and it's a bit late here, so I'm leaving, good luck. :)
<pavolzetor> see you, thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-04-01
<techkid6> Hey, I was looking for Quickly in the software center but couldn't find it, is it not available for Natty Narwhal?
<gnufs> hi everybody
<gnufs> i'm trying to get to grips with the ubuntu app development and i have a basic question
<gnufs> is there an api or whatnot to make my application put a notification item inside the messaging menu?
<gnufs> by messaging menu, i mean the menu with the letter icon on the ubuntu panel that indicates new mails and tweets and IMs. i hope i'm using the name correctly :)
<commandoline> gnufs: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/application-indicators/messaging-menu/ looks like what you're looking for
<commandoline> the example is in Python, but I think a similar API is available for other languages, that website has lots of info :)
<gnufs> commandoline: that was what i was looking for. thanks a lot!
<commandoline> gnufs: np :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-25
<micah2> Anyone know about stuff acting weird with the SDK?
<micah2> Even the Currency Converter example doesn't work right anymore.
<micah2> Jono, do you  know about stuff acting weird with the SDK?
<jono> micah2, err, what do you mean "weird" ?
<micah2> I recently installed an update to the SDK and now none of the stuff that I was working on functions properly
<micah2> Even the Currency Converter example doesn't really work anymore
<micah2> the SDK itself seems to function fine.
<micah2> For example the buttons to select the currency don't render
<micah2> The fields to enter in the currency value doesn't render properly
<micah2> the list to select a currency kinda comes up when I click where the buttons were, but those lists don't render properly
<micah2> Are we still on Ubuntu.Components 0.1?
<micah2> Jono, May I send you screenshots of what I'm seeing?
<jono> micah2, you are better off emailing the SDK team
<jono> micah2, can you mail david.planella@canonical.com - he can help
<micah2> Will do
<jo-erlend> yes, I thought I'd start playing with the QML stuff yesterday and I couldn't use the Currency Converter example. Got an error: QQmlComponent: Component is not ready ; /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene exited with code 0. This is on 12.04
<stqn> hi, do you know if the screenshots you give when submitting an app to the software center are recompressed, or used as-is?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-26
<Mirv> FYI Qt Creator 2.7 final with Ubuntu plugin testable from https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-staging - will be copied over to the SDK release PPA after enough testing had
<aquarius> mhall119, ping about the filemanager core app
<mhall119> aquarius: pong
<aquarius> mhall119, I'm not sure who's working on it. Do you know?
<mhall119> aquarius: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/+members these guys
<mhall119> carlos I remember from the last meeting
<mhall119> I believe arto too
<mhall119> the others I don't know how active they are
<mhall119> why?
<aquarius> mhall119, 'cos it occurred to me that I could just write a U1FolderListModel and make it available and then the whole rest of the filemanager app is great, and that makes making a U1 file browser app really easy :)
<aquarius> so I thought I'd chat to the dudes working on the filemanager app :)
<mhall119> aquarius: are you talking about making the filemanager-app the front-end to U1?
<aquarius> mhall119, no.
<mhall119> or re-using partsw of the filemanager to build a frontend to U1
<aquarius> I am talking about me having a U1 file browser app which happens to share a lot of code with the filemanager :)
<aquarius> not in any way an official project.
<mhall119> ah, then yes, you can probably do that
<mhall119> right now they're using Nemo components for local file browsing
<mhall119> you can, I'm guessing, replace that with a U1FolderListModel and be all set
<mhall119> for varying degrees of "all set"
<aquarius> that's roughly my plan :)
<aquarius> having just played with the filemanager app
<rickspencer3> mhall119, know anyone here who can help me with my app in QtCreator
<rickspencer3> my app can't find the particles library, and it's driving me nutty
<mhall119> rickspencer3: have you asked in #ubuntu-touch?  They might be more familiar with it
<mhall119> rickspencer3: also, do you have qtdeclarative5-particles-plugin installed?
<rickspencer3> mhall119, yes
<rickspencer3> mhall119, does it work for you?
<rickspencer3> I suspect my issue is due to upgrading and package management goo
<mhall119> I don't get an error on import
<mhall119> import QtQuick.Particles 2.0
<rickspencer3> mhall119, right
<mhall119> but I haven't tried to actually use it yet
<rickspencer3> but does it work when you use it
<rickspencer3> mhall119, here's my bug: https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/13da8f7c948bf5da
<rickspencer3> dang it
<rickspencer3> try this:
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1160632
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1160632 in touch-preview-images "ParticleSystem does not work with pure QML Project" [Undecided,New]
<rickspencer3> ;)
<rickspencer3> mhall119, would you mind trying to repro the bug?
<rickspencer3> it would be nice to know if its just me
<rickspencer3> should only take you a moment
<mhall119> rickspencer3: I'll try it after dinner, about to grill some chicken
<rickspencer3> enjoy :)
<mhall119> rickspencer3: I ran the example code through qmlscene and didn't have any errors, is it just QtCreator where it's not working for you?
<rickspencer3> mhall119, I didn't try it that way
<rickspencer3> mhall119, but it wouldn't show any errors since the ParticleSystem doesn't try anything
<mhall119> my QtCreator doesn't have an issue with the name ParticleSystem
<mhall119> do you have /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/QtQuick/Particles.2 ?
<mhall119> I wonder if your QtCreator is making looking at a non-system set of QML
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-27
<Mirv> Qt 5.0.1 now available to all PPA users as well, similar to Ubuntu 13.04 development version users
<Arvant> hi i have game create with cocos2d-x how i can steup it for upbntu app store?
<Arvant> ubuntu store
<Arvant> :)
<Mirv> Arvant: I think http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/ answers the question
<Mirv> and other pages readable from there
<Arvant> but i application aout put is .out file we need to create deb file?
<ghost_> Hey has anyone encountered   "QQmlComponent: Component is not ready"; Cannot create accessible interface for object: QQuickRootItem(0x8df4d28)????
<jo-erlend> yes
<ghost_> how can i fix it lol
<jo-erlend> I have no idea. I think something is messed up in the Ubuntu SDK.
<ghost_> i think so two , the mainview it brings up does show me the example text like it should
<jo-erlend> but no header, right?
<ghost_> yup
<ghost_> no header
<ghost_> yeah i was just wondering i checked google first i didn't see anithyng on the error. .... im glad im not the only one with the issue lol
<ghost_> im going to instalsl ubuntu 13 in vbox all debug it there
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-28
<test132133> Can't seem to find the logo to use for a "Now available in the Ubuntu Software Center"
<test132133> ideas?
<test132133> Also, if we want to use the same codebase for a paid app and a PPA are there any issues with this approach?
<xnox> I tried QtCreator to write some C++ code. So far it looks ok, and the Qt specific stuff is great, but the editor itself is not powerful enough for me.
<xnox> Can I somehow use emacs editor inside qt creator?
<xnox> (or at least some emacs-like shortcuts)
<dpm> xnox, you can use vim, there is a vim mode in Qt Creator. Now, it isn't my intention to start a code editor flamewar, though :)
<dpm> otherwise you can use emacs outside of Qt Creator
<Nitesh> Hello, I submitted my commercial game to Ubuntu App Developer portal and now it is ready to be published. However, there seems to be a version number issue in deb packages. I left a message in feedback section around 7 days back, but haven't received a response yet.
<Nitesh> Sorry, got disconnected with network.
<dpm> Nitesh, you should talk to John Pugh, let me send you a private message with his e-mail
<rickspencer3> hey, for the ubuntu components, how do I make one of those menu bar things that pop up from the bottom?
<matge> set the tools property of a Page to ToolbarActions {
<matge>                 Action {
<matge>                     text: "Contacts"
<matge>                     onTriggered: {
<matge>                         pagestack.push(page_contacts);
<matge>                     }
<matge>                 }
<matge> like this
<matge> rickspencer3: ^^
<rickspencer3> thanks matge!
<rickspencer3> does anyone have a definitively working sample of ToobarActions?
<rickspencer3> I can't get it to work, and the documentation is contradicatory
<rickspencer3> plus, I tried everything and none of it worked ;)
<rickspencer3> nm
<rickspencer3> I had to put a page inside the MainView
<rickspencer3> then it workd
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-29
<rickspencer3> hey all, I notice that when I use a MainView, I get a weird bar across the top of my app and the sizing isn't quite correct
<rickspencer3> anyone know what might be going on there?
<rickspencer3> here's a screen shot:
<rickspencer3> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-RaJE9ge9_j4/UVTggYIomwI/AAAAAAAAAog/evlAWxrGH7E/s1600/screenshot3.png
<alfalive> Hello.
<alfalive> I am trying to make an Application Panel Indicator
<alfalive> Reading the code from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators#Python_version
<alfalive> How can I define my own icon name? Instead of indicator-messages.
<alfalive> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15707334/how-to-make-custom-tray-icon-for-an-application
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-31
<Hereuki> Hello , I am an ubuntu newbie and I need Help :)
<Hereuki> I develop a GUI in c++ in ubuntu and what I want is to know how to use ntp
<Hereuki> does anyone know how to use it ??
<qwertzui11> Hereuki: what's ntp?
<qwertzui11> network time protocol?
<Hereuki> qwertzui11: yes
<Hereuki> What I really like to do, is displaying time on my GUI
<qwertzui11> why no use the time of the Operating system?
<Hereuki> and also setting it
<qwertzui11> ubuntu connets to an ntp server and syncs itself anyway, or doesn't it
<qwertzui11> maybe this helps u: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9326677/is-there-any-c-c-library-to-connect-with-a-remote-ntp-server
<qwertzui11> the link in the answer leads u to a client implementation unsing boost::asio
<Hereuki> yes,but for to set time , I have to ask user if he want to connect automaticly to a time server or not
<Hereuki> And I have to know the default state ( automatic or manual)
<qwertzui11> ah, okay... sry don't know; but im sure someoe else knows; else u may wanna ask @ mailing list or http://askubuntu.com
<Hereuki> qwertzui11: Ok,thanx
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-24
<Mirv> nik90: the only problem is that it's not being installed by default.
<Mirv> nik90: I believe it will be fixed when mitya57's https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/kubuntu-packaging/qtlocation-prepare-merge/+merge/212316 branch is merged, since as I suggested qtlocation5-dev there depends on qtpositioning5-dev
<Mirv> or no, hmm, the QML plugin still would need to be added somewhere
<DanChapman> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Covered Raisins Day! :-D
<justCarakas> are you making these up ? :p
<david__> Please anyone with information on how to get the source codes of the core apps?
<t1mp> david__: all the core apps are listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<t1mp> david__: each core app has a wiki page that links to a launchpad project, and on the launchpad page if you click on "code" at the top, there is an explanation how to get the code for that project
<david__> t1mp I don't know how to get the source codes from that page. I've never downloaded source codes from launchpad before. I need help
<t1mp> david__: for example file manager app is on : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app
<t1mp> david__: if you click on "code" you go to https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app
<t1mp> david__: there is a link to browse the source, or you can run "bzr branch lp:ubuntu-filemanager-app" on your ubuntu machine to download a copy of the source code
<t1mp> david__: you need to have bazaar installed (apt-get install bzr)
<t1mp> david__: for more information about bazaar, see http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<t1mp> (or search for "bazaar tutorial")
<sergiusens> is there a way to normalize-case a u1db query against a string?
<daker> can someone share a screen of how the combobutton looks like ?
<nerochiaro_> bfiller: boiko: renato: can anyone of you when they have a minute confirm this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1296832
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1296832 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "PinchArea always reports 1.0 scale when a MouseArea is inside of it" [Critical,New]
<boiko> nerochiaro_: it always give me UPDATED 1 0
<nerochiaro_> boiko: if you disable the mousearea, does it give you proper values ?
<boiko> nerochiaro_: let me see
<bfiller> nerochiaro_: how to run this on device?
<nerochiaro_> bfiller: qmlscene test.qml --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/gallery-app.desktop (or any other desktop file will work)
<bfiller> nerochiaro_: right, thanks
<boiko> nerochiaro_: yes, disabling the mousearea makes it work
<nerochiaro_> boiko: thanks
<skypce> hello all
<skypce> do you can help me to rebuild a light-themes package for my own
<skypce> i have new files that are not in the original theme
<skypce> my problem is
<skypce> i use
<skypce> edit-patch 33-new-theme
<skypce> and create a patch
<skypce> but when i apply the patch
<skypce> only patch the original files that exist
<skypce> if are new files do not include
<skypce> :S
<qtros> popey ping
<popey> qtros: yo
<qtros> popey hello! :)
<skypce> hello
<skypce> do you can help me to make a deb package?
<qtros> popey do you have a little of free time? :)
<popey> wassup?
<skypce> :)
<skypce> i have a modified adwaita cupertino theme
<skypce> i am trying to make a deb package
<skypce> but dont include the new package all the theme files
<skypce> :S
<skypce> i go to smoke
<skypce> back in a moment
<qtros> popey do you remember about my idea of porting Twitter client? :) It's ready for first testing :) you can find it here lp:twimgo
<popey> yay
<qtros> popey please note that I ported it with original design (with exception of buttons)
<popey> qtros: it fails the click-reviewers-tools
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7147408/ qtros
<qtros> popey I tested running only from IDE for now =\
<popey> ah okay ☻
<popey> you can run the tools yourself to make sure it's all good
<popey> they're at https://launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools
<popey> you need to run bin/click-run-checks path/to/your/click
<qtros> popey ok I'll prepare click for you little bit later :)
<popey> ok, cool
<popey> does it need an API key or something?
<popey> it gives a 401 error
<popey> probably needs oath token or something?
<qtros> popey yep, auth window must be shown at start :)
<popey> hmm..
<qtros> popey strange ...
<qtros> popey I tested only on PC for now
<qtros> popey but all is ok with auth... can you share screens? :) And console output, if possible :)
<popey> one moment
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7147422/
<popey> brb, kids home from school...
<rpadovani> popey, could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-calculator-app/first_packaging_review/+merge/210554 ?
<rpadovani> It's about packaging
<rpadovani> mhall119, I'm preparing a video for you ;-)
<mhall119> rpadovani: about how to win 2048?
<rpadovani> mhall119, yap :D
<mhall119> \o/
<rpadovani> Indeed, how to create a 4096 tile from a 2048 one, but it's the same thing ;-)
<qtros> popey here you are - few screens http://ubuntuone.com/01tyyJuwjznwjhwS9IzadE
<t1mp> ahayzen: hello
<t1mp> ahayzen: I have a different fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1295720 than what I proposed first
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1295720 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "When a panel is open it blocks some mouse events to the rest of the page" [Critical,In progress]
<t1mp> ahayzen: I thought I should completely remove the InverseMouseArea that closes the panel when the user clicks on the contents
<t1mp> ahayzen: but I am not sure about that now. I changed the code to close then panel on a "pressed" of the contents
<t1mp> ahayzen: I'll try to catch a designer tomorrow to discuss this. But if you like you can test the branch I linked to the bug.
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok thanks i'll have a look later :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, i guess it depends how we want the panel to act, as in should events be allowed on the rest of the page or should the panel have to be dismissed first
<ahayzen> t1mp, but in the case of the music app's toolbar, at least on the desktop, we want to force the panel to be shown and there are other states where we want it to be shown with events still being passed to the page
<t1mp> ahayzen: you can still lock it with the locked property
<ahayzen> t1mp, yep :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: the question is, when it is not locked, should the panel close when the user interacts with the app contents?
<t1mp> ahayzen: I don't know what the answer is, so I leave the InverseMouseArea there for now. But using onPressed instead of onClicked fixes the bug you had
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok, i could see arguments for both sides probably best to ask the designer as u said ;)
<gerlowskija> Has anyone run into this error running the autopilot tests for the weather app?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7148042/
<gerlowskija> I'm pretty sure I'm missing a package or something, but wanted to check I'm on the right track.
<popey> gerlowskija: running them on the desktop or device?
<popey> gerlowskija: balloons is the best person to answer...
<balloons> gerlowskija, you are running them how?
<gerlowskija> desktop (thanks for the help).
<balloons> so under tests/autopilot?
<gerlowskija> Yep
<balloons> i've not seen it no. python2 or python3?
<balloons> mm.. ohh gerlowskija so you have ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot?
<gerlowskija> I'm running the command as: "autopilot run ubuntu_weather_app".  And python --version gives "2.7.5+"
<gerlowskija> And I did! but I tried to upgrade all my packages and ended up removing it.
<balloons> gerlowskija, :-) You need it. That's the issue
<gerlowskija> ok.  I had it when I originally posted my question.  I just removed it as I was trying to fix
<balloons> gerlowskija, give it an install and see if that fixes you.. I just pulled trunk and indeed it works fine here
<gerlowskija> Running "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot gives: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7148457/.
<balloons> gerlowskija, what version of ubuntu are you running? and what does autopilot --version say?
<gerlowskija> 13.10, and: 1.4+14.04.20131125bzr409saucy0
<balloons> mmm.. I'm on trusty and running much newer.. i take it you don't have a ppa for autopilot right?
<gerlowskija> I ran "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:autopilot/ppa" back when I was installing everything so I think so.
<gerlowskija> I might've just put myself in a bad place package-wise.  I might try removing all the related packages and starting from scratch; unless you have a better suggestion?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-25
<AskUbuntu> What languages do I need to develop Ubuntu apps? | http://askubuntu.com/q/438737
<gerlowskija> Has anyone run into this error while running the autopilot tests for the ubuntu-weater-app: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7149450/
<DanChapman> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy Tuesday, and happy Tolkien Reading Day! :-D
<justCarakas> Goodmorning JamesTait, thank you for sharing these things :)
<popey> heh/41
<popey> bah
<JamesTait> :-O popey is a bot?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: hello, can you please confirm this bug that breaks gallery app, when you have some time ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1296832
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1296832 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "PinchArea always reports 1.0 scale when a MouseArea is inside of it" [Critical,New]
<dpm> popey, that's the bug I've got on my desktop with music: bug 1297159
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1297159 in Ubuntu Music App "App does not start on the desktop: Lucene crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297159
<DanChapman> how can i make the Ubuntu components visible in QtCreator, with cmake is there something similar to qmake's QML_IMPORT_PATH (the red underscores are frustrating me!)
<popey> bzoltan: do you know the answer to DanChapman's question?
<bzoltan> DanChapman: popey: let me check what is wrong ... it should be set by default
<DanChapman> bzoltan: thanks
<dpm> mzanetti, I think you reported this as a bug a while ago? ^^
<dpm> re: cmake warnings on Ubuntu components imports
<mzanetti> yeah, I did
<mzanetti> don't think anyone looked at it yet
<dpm> mzanetti, do you have the bug #?
 * mzanetti searches
<mzanetti> dpm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1271185
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1271185 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[QtCreator] When using cmake, there is no way to set QML_IMPORT_PATH" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> bzoltan, DanChapman ^
<dpm> thanks mzanetti
<bzoltan> dpm: we are on it already
<dpm> excellent
<DanChapman> thanks mzanetti dpm
<gerlowskija> 1llug@tar
<gerlowskija> ugh...ignore
<gerlowskija> cat on keyboard :-)
<timppa> getting random reboots with latest trusty, just to let you know...
<timppa> with both n7 and n4
<nik90> zsombi: I am having a weird issue with Layouts. I defined the default layout as the phone form factor and defined a conditional tablet layout. However when I set the application's width and height higher than the phone dimensions so that on the desktop, it looks like a desktop app the items are not shown when I change from the desktop to the phone form
<nik90> factor.
<nik90> zsombi: However if I set the default application width and height to be the same as the phone form factor and then switch from phone to tablet form factor, all items work properly
<nik90> zsombi: any thoughts on why this might happen?
<zsombi> nik90: it would be nice to see this... I cannot really follow :)
<nik90> zsombi: ;) .. let me create a video to illustrate the issue
<nik90> zsombi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_LVmceGygw&feature=youtu.be
<zsombi> nik90: do you have the sources somewhere so I can check it?
<nik90> zsombi: pushing now
<zsombi> nik90: perhaps you have something in the default layout which tricks you...
<nik90> zsombi: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/cliffhanger/converge-main-tabs
<nik90> zsombi: I don't know..it puzzles me as to why this happens only when setting the default application width and height to some value
<zsombi> nik90: where do you have the Layouts declared? in which file(s)?
<nik90> zsombi: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/cliffhanger/converge-main-tabs/view/head:/ui/HomeTab.qml
<zsombi> yeah, found it as well :)
<nik90> :)
<zsombi> nik90: ok, so you are moving the two Carousels and the test label, right?
<zsombi> nik90: in between layouts I mean
<nik90> zsombi: yes
<nik90> zsombi: in the default layout, all the carousel are shown. While in the tablet form, only 1 is shown for testing purposes
<zsombi> ok
<zsombi> nik90: ok, I need to look into this deeper...
<nik90> zsombi: ok
<zsombi> nik90: btw, the comments you had for the two alarm MRs I had are not related to those MRs... System Settings TZ change is broken as well.
<nik90> zsombi: ah okay
<zsombi> nik90: if you change the TZ in the setings, you will see that the label showing the current TZ is also intact, or shows completely wrong value
<nik90> zsombi: in that case your MP is good since the correct time were shown in the indicator if I remember without doing any TZ changes.
<zsombi> nik90: and it would be wise to land those MRs as we're gonna get things piling...
<nik90> zsombi: yes
<zsombi> yeps, those were right. Only TZ change seems to be broken big time
<nik90> zsombi: I will test your branch one last time now after installing the deb package on my phone and then comment the MR. Sound good?
<zsombi> nik90: I'd have to resync with trunk... they are pretty outdated...
<nik90> zsombi: ok
<zsombi> nik90: I'll be back in ~10-15 mins, I'll let U know when you can start testing
<nik90> zsombi: ok..I need to go out in 15 mins..just leave a message here
<zsombi> ok
<balloons> gerlowskija, did you get sorted out yesterday?
<m-b-o> https://github.com/progrium/dokku/issues/120
<balloons> I think we left it unfinished, I can't remember. You need the emulator installed
<m-b-o> wrong window, sorry :)
<gerlowskija> I fixed the problem I was having with getting the packages installed (or at least I think I did).
<gerlowskija> But now I've moved onto getting different test failures when I run the autopilot tests for the weather app
<gerlowskija> Haven't looked into them too much yet though, I might be able to sort it out on my own.  (At work now so I can't really look at what the problem was)
<gerlowskija> thanks for asking though.
<balloons> you are most welcome.. having AP run them is the first step :-)
<dpm> morning balloons, thanks for the update on Reminders tests. You were mentioning that you had a workaround for the blocker, but I wanted to make sure I understood the issue. You said AP started the app fine when running manually, but not when ran automatically - I'm not sure I got the second part. You mean Jenkins running the tests?
<balloons> dpm, nope as part of the testcase.. the app isn't getting the -q for the qml file and doesn't load any
<dpm> balloons, could you describe exactly how you run it in both cases (the one that works and the one that doesn't), perhaps on a pastebin?
<balloons> dpm, it's all in the merge
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/reminders-app/notebook-list-test/+merge/212251
<dpm> balloons, thanks. Could you nevertheless show me the command line you used? I'm not quite sure what "have the tests launch via launch_test_local" means
<balloons> autopilot launch -i Qt ../../src/app/reminders -testability -q ../../src/app/qml/reminders.qml
<balloons> you don't need the -testability, heh
<dpm> balloons, thanks. So this one is the one that fails?
<balloons> nope, works as expected
<balloons> the test in the merge fails
<dpm> balloons, ok, so the test ran by Jenkins on the MP review is what fails?
<balloons> dpm, the merge is to demonstrate the issue with trying to run the tests locally
<balloons> if we're not loading the local qml files, we can't really write a test
<balloons> the workaround is to set the launch_dir to be something that the reminders binary will automatically pick up
<dpm> balloons, do you have a few mins for a hangout?
<balloons> dpm, if you are wondering what has to happen, I was looking at main.cpp and adding more logging to see why the arg isn't being picked up
<gerlowskija> baloons: Yep.  I'm still very much just getting myself bootstrapped/setup.  Was hoping to be all ready to start helping out this week for the HackDays thing, but wasn't meant to be.  If I can bug you with another question though, once I do get set up...what's a good place to start? (is there a list of low-hanging-fruit-type bugs around, or somethin
<gerlowskija> g similar?)
<balloons> in the interim we can set the launch_dir and it will works (by default reminders looks for the qml in /qml/reminders.qml if you remember)
<gerlowskija> Yikes, misspelled balloons:
<dpm> gerlowskija, yes! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<balloons> gerlowskija, yes all the apps this week have some work that could be done. You could for instance add tests for a couple calendar features that still need it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1188818 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1188819
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1188818 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: Test remove event" [High,Incomplete]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1188819 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: Test edit event" [Critical,Triaged]
<balloons> music has some too :-) https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bugs?field.tag=needs-autopilot-test
<balloons> gerlowskija, if you like weather the _search_for_city  function needs to use textfield helper
<balloons> that should be a simple tweak as well. Not sure if a bug got filed for that yet.. I'll do it now :)
<dpm> balloons, not sure if you saw my ping earlier on, would you be up for a quick hangout?
<nerochiaro> om26er: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-album-navigation/+merge/210178
<balloons> dpm, sure
<dpm> balloons, great, sent you the link, thanks!
<balloons> i'm in
<nik90> t1mp: Is the "See More | See less" widget seen in the app preview in the new unity scopes part of the SDK?
<balloons> mzanetti, reminders isn't processing the -q argument properly and is failing to run with my specified qml file. I was told qt5.2 fixes some of this weirdness: http://www.ics.com/blog/whats-new-qt-52-qcommandlineparser#.UzGY2nV_vNU
<balloons> can you look to tweaking reminders parser to use qt5.2 goodies?
<balloons> or anyone else who wants a simple task for the hack day :-)
<t1mp> nik90: I don't think so
<t1mp> nik90: are you referring to the "My apps >" header that you can click to see more/less apps?
<mzanetti> ah cool! the QCommandLineParser finally landed :D
<nik90> t1mp: no I am not referring to the "My apps >" header...within the app preview scope, it now shows "Show more | show less" if the app description is long
<nik90> t1mp: Does this seem like a valid SDK widget? In which case should I report a bug?
<t1mp> nik90: can you tell me what to tap on so I can see the "show more | show less"?
<nik90> t1mp: sure..In the app lens, long hold an app to see its description
<t1mp> nik90: ah I found it in the uClick app description
<t1mp> nik90: that's not in the SDK.
<nik90> ok
<t1mp> nik90: I don't think it is an important thing for UITK
<t1mp> nik90: but if you think it is important, you can report it as "Wishlist" and add a few use cases to convince us :)
<nik90> t1mp: ah ok..I will ask around the other app devs and see if they want it as well ;)
<t1mp> ok
<binaryking> the rules for the app showdown says that if one has attained 13 years of age but is younger than 18 years then he should contact Ubuntu, this case implies for me but I don't understand who to contact?
<t1mp> popey: ^?
<popey> thanks t1mp
<popey> dholbach: did you write that?
<popey> (assume it's lawyerspeak)
<dholbach> popey, no, I didn't
<mzanetti> balloons: ping
<dholbach> popey, hang on, let me check it again
<balloons> mzanetti, pong
<mzanetti> balloons: so. just compiled and built reminders, passing -q manually seems to work fine. tried to run the autopilot tests, but it complains that the click package can't be found
<balloons> mzanetti, did you read the log of comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/reminders-app/notebook-list-test/+merge/212251?
<dholbach> binaryking, point 14. on http://developer.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/AppShowdown-Termsofentry.pdf lists a couple of ways to get in touch
<mzanetti> balloons: yes
<mzanetti> balloons: what is that "test_dump"? don't have that here
<binaryking> dholbach: ah, I see …… sorry, my bad :P
<dholbach> no worries
<balloons> mzanetti, it's in the merge.. it's simply dumping the dbus tree to illustrate the issue
<balloons> not really important persay
<mzanetti> balloons: but I guess that's not really related to this particular problem anyways... I want to reproduce the failure you have
<balloons> mzanetti, you can do so by branching that and running a test
<mzanetti> balloons: RuntimeError: Unable to find package 'com.ubuntu.reminders-app' in the click manifest.
<binaryking> dholbach: I had one more query, can we port an open source app to which I contribute to and am a Mac maintainer?
<mzanetti> not sure why it tries to run a click package
<balloons> mzanetti, it looks for local, installed, then falls back to click
<balloons> no idea either
<dholbach> binaryking, sure - that sounds only reasonable to me :)
<mzanetti> balloons: how do you run the tests in here?
<binaryking> cool! thanks dholbach!
<dholbach> rock on! :)
<mzanetti> balloons: I enter tests/autopilot and then call "autopilot run reminders"
<balloons> yep, run with -v so you can see more output
<balloons> using autopilot list reminders, you can see the specify tests
<balloons> and run only one if you wish
<mzanetti> balloons: sure...  so I'm wondering why it tries to launch the click package here... maybe because I'm doing out of source builds?
<balloons> mzanetti, I believe it's doing that because you don't have an installed version of reminders, and you didn't build a local binary
<mzanetti> I did build a local binary
<mzanetti> but ok, in a subdir
<balloons> are you positive? does it exist under /src/app?
<mzanetti> which imho should be supported by the autopilot launch logic
<balloons> mzanetti, ahh I see what you said
<balloons> yes, it's going to look in a specific place under /src/app
<mzanetti> ok. yeah. looking better now
<balloons> as far as supporting more scenarios, let's get this one working :-)
<mzanetti> fair enough :D
<balloons> so are you seeing the issue?
<balloons> mzanetti, the application log doesn't appear unless there is a failure when run in text mode
<mzanetti> balloons, dpm: This should help https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-autopilot-launch/+merge/212671
<balloons> haha
<mzanetti> you called this:
<mzanetti> reminders-app "-q ../some/path.qml"
<mzanetti> note quotes
<mzanetti> note the quotes
<balloons> ohh.. reminders requires -q ""
<balloons> blah
<mzanetti> well, I think that's pretty much standard, no?
<balloons> of course.. but you just don't see the issue with Launching process: ['../../src/app/reminders', '-testability', ' -q /usr/share/reminders/qml/reminders.qml']
<mzanetti> yeah...
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> doesn't work right off
<mzanetti> still not working?
<mzanetti> it started to add a note here
<balloons> http://pastebin.com/VeQ1EvBh
<balloons> ohh my bad still
<mzanetti> ok
<balloons> well wait, no. I had something wrong still, but the incoming arg isn't correct
<balloons> I'm not passing the installed qml file, I'm passing the local
<balloons> yea, does not work here
<mzanetti> this is what I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152042
<balloons> that's what we should see
<mzanetti> well, but according to your output, autopilot calls the installed one
<balloons> starting from trunk, let me confirm
<balloons> mzanetti, your output is what we would expect and what we want
<mzanetti> balloons: all I did was to branch carla's branch, build it with "cmake . && make -j9"
<balloons> but it's not doing that for me, at least after my mucking
<mzanetti> then execute tests with: cd tests/autopilot && autopilot run -v reminders.tests.test_reminders.TestMainWindow.test_add_note
<balloons> yep, I'll confirm and then assume i changed something for the worse
<balloons> though I've no idea hoiw
<balloons> k, not sure what I did to break it
<balloons> we'll merge your mp to trunk and move on
<balloons> well ty mzanetti
<mzanetti> working now?
<balloons> yep.. my local changes bungled things.. her branch works fine with your tweak
<mzanetti> ok, cool
<dpm> thanks a lot mzanetti and balloons, it looks we're now unblocked for Reminders tests?
<balloons> dpm, yes
<popey> \o/
<dpm> excellent :)
<elopio> nerochiaro: can you review this, please? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/notes-app/unskip_bug1288876/+merge/212692
<ahayzen> t1mp, ping
<nik90> popey: Do you know anyone who is familiar with the HUD and using it in the app?
<popey> not heavily.
<nik90> popey: In the clock app the HUD doesnt work as expected. In fact even the default Quit button is not shown
<ahayzen> kalikiana, ping
<balloons> ajalkane, so I guess we simply copy /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/org/nemomobile/folderlistmodel/libnemofolderlistmodel.so ?
<popey> balloons: not on an arm device, ajalkane is using the emulator
<ajalkane> exactly
<ajalkane> so it must be platform dependent what to copy
<balloons> right.. heh
<ajalkane> basically I guess it must be existing already and somehow "dependency" specified
<ajalkane> If the problem I'm having is resolved, please ping me... with instructions of what to do (for example update file manager code and rebuild)
<ajalkane> Gone for now
<balloons> ajalkane, ohh
<balloons> popey, you have his mail? his problem should be solved as soon as the click package issue it solved as far as I understand it
<popey> balloons: yes. his nickname at gmail dot com
<gerlowskija> Has anyone run into a DBusException when running the autopilot tests for the ubuntu-weather-app.  I tried to run the tests after an install and most of the tests (21/23) failed with a message similar to: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153594/
<gerlowskija> balloons: This is the error I mentioned earlier in the day (if you're still around, and have any suggestions).
<balloons> gerlowskija, what does the screen look like?
<balloons> what version of the image are you running?
<balloons> there was an issue that looked very similar to this that used to affect all apps
<balloons> it was with the image itself, apps failed to load
<gerlowskija> The screen of the app itself?  It pops up with the weather for London/Hamburg/wherever.  Then in most of the tests the app screen "grey's-out" in the typical "this program isn't responding" sense.
<gerlowskija> and the image version?  How can I check that? I'm not very sure what you mean?  You mean the version of the app?
<balloons> gerlowskija, interesting
<balloons> gerlowskija, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting#Which_build_am_I_running.3F
<balloons> gerlowskija, I mean the image itself ^^
<gerlowskija> Hmm..I'm running the apps on my desktop PC (or trying to at least ;-p).  Are those instructions relevant for desktop runs?
<gerlowskija> I ran "adb shell cat /etc/media-info", and got "error: device not found"..which makes sense since I haven't set up an emulator, or tried using an actual device.
<gerlowskija> (At least it makes sense given my understanding of things).  Do I need an emulator set up to run the autopilot tests?
<balloons> gerlowskija, lol
<balloons> gerlowskija, ahh, you are simply running on the desktop
<balloons> gerlowskija, are you on trusty?
<gerlowskija> Nope, I'm on saucy
<gerlowskija> I want to move to running things on an emulator, I figured it'd be an easier first step to get things set up on the desktop though.
<balloons> gerlowskija, right atm the moment the desktop is better than using the emulator
<balloons> it's not quite ready for primtetime
<balloons> but I do remember you are running an older version of autopilot. Regardless, gerlowskija do you see the same error each time you run the tests? does the test it fails on change?
<balloons> again I believe it's a bug that has to do with how the apps are launched, and it's reflective of the tests. I'm guessing you are still seeing it because of the older versions of things
<balloons> gerlowskija, could you upgrade to 14.04 on that box?
<gerlowskija> Yeah, I could give that a try.  Is there a better place to get the image from than here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ?
<nadrimajstor> Hello everyone...
<nadrimajstor> I'we bricked my emulator. ;(
<nadrimajstor> :D
<nadrimajstor> On the serious side: Had anyone make it to work from QtCreator?
<nadrimajstor> Like the guide said... It took a while to start... But I only have a black screen. :(
<sarnold> nadrimajstor: how long have you waited? I understand it is slow.
<nadrimajstor> Same issue in 12.04 and in 14.04 inside VBox
<nadrimajstor> It is now more than a hour of waiting :/
<balloons> gerlowskija, you can dist-upgrade to it
<balloons> gerlowskija, update-manager -c -d
<balloons> nadrimajstor, what's it doing?
<nadrimajstor> Well... I did not strace it to see... But it looks like siting idle. :|
<gerlowskija> balloons: nice, I learned a new trick haha.
<nadrimajstor> In the log tab, last messages are: ...device version detected. Check if the device is connected to a network.
<nadrimajstor> I told you I'we bricked it :D
<nadrimajstor> I'm so capable that I will broke even steel vices :d
<balloons> nadrimajstor, haha :-)
<balloons> nadrimajstor, try again and if it doesn't work it might just not work for you
<balloons> it's still a WIP, but althought slow I've had success
<balloons> have you tried the x86 emulator?
<nadrimajstor> x86 emulator?
 * nadrimajstor noob
<balloons> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/03/ubuntu-touch-x86-emulator-better.html
<nadrimajstor> Nice... Thank you balloons :)
<netcurli> does the x86 emulator use qt 5.2 already?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-26
<gerlowskija> balloons: The upgrade seemed to do the trick.  I have one test failing still, but it seems like just a run-of-the-mill failure, and not a setup problem.  Thanks again for the help!
<balloons> gerlowskija, great to hear! now it's time to dive in and write some tests eh?
<gerlowskija> Of course!  It'd be a shame to spend so much time getting setting up and not do something with it haha
<DanChapman> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey justCarakas
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!  :)
<dholbach> hey nhaines
<nhaines> dholbach: I found a new channel to idle in.  :)
<gcollura> has Ubuntu.Content api changed recently? I can't use ContentImportHint anymore (used to), the application output says that's not a type
<justCarakas> has jamesTait already said what kind of day it is today :p
<nik90> zsombi: Should the mainview size be such that it triggers the default layout? Or can it also trigger one of the conditional layouts by default?
<nik90> zsombi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1297463
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1297463 in Ubuntu Weather App "App should start with larger window on desktop" [Undecided,New]
<zsombi> nik90: it can trigger one of those, however the default layout is built anyway, after which the layouting can take the items out from the default into the new one
<nik90> zsombi: I feel that when the mainView triggers one of the conditional layouts by default, it doesn't wait until the default layout items are fully loaded. Thereby when those items are copied to the new conditional layout, it fails somehow
<zsombi> nik90: the condition is evaluated only after the Layouts component is ready. Till then there's nothing happening. So the default layout shoudl be up by that time.
<nik90> ok
<zsombi> nik90: so, if an app should run with a specific size on the desktop, then the MainView should get that size
<zsombi> nik90: on the phone and tablet, the app sizes will be controlled by the system anyway, those will get maximized to full stage or side stage on tablet
<nik90> zsombi: true...the thing is in my app and the weather app, the components in the default layout are only loaded after they receive info from the network API. So it could be that those are still being received while the conditional layout condition is evaulated
<nik90> zsombi: because me and the weather app developer have this issue where if we set the mainView size to match the default layout things work out properly. But if the mainView points to a conditional layout, then things fail
<gcollura> ok, I've tested the ContentHub example and it doesn't work either
<zsombi> nik90: that may explain, yes
<gcollura> both on desktop and on the phone
<nik90> zsombi: how should I and the weather app developer go about this then?
<zsombi> nik90: I'd still check your use-case deeper, and I had no time yesterday to study it...
<zsombi> nik90: perhaps you guys should al;so study what works now as workaround, till I get some time to look at it...
<dholbach> http://ubuntuonair.com/ is updated now - you might have to reload
<nik90> zsombi: yeah I am trying to look at some workarounds
<ybon> hi all
<bzoltan> hello all
<popey> morning
<dholbach> if you have questions, please please ask
<bzoltan> zsombi will join us if UITK specific question comes
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Purple Day! :-D
<nik90> renato: I think I mentioned this before, but in calendar and clock, we are unable to see any console output. I am pretty sure this is related to the EDS package that both clock and calendar uses.
<nik90> zsombi: ^^
<dholbach> we're hanging out in http://ubuntuonair.com now - if you are interested in Ubuntu App Dev Schools
<dholbach> and feel free to ask all your questions :)
<zsombi> nik90: yeps, there's an evn var you should set to get logs rolling, but once you set that all EDS logs will invade your screen
<zsombi> nik90: let me hunt it 4 U
<nik90> zsombi: ok...renato did mention about an env but I thought he initially misunderstood my question since I thought it couldn't stop the qtcreator's console output
<zsombi> nik90: it can, yes :)
<zsombi> nik90: QORGANIZER_EDS_DEBUG=on
<nik90> zsombi: so in the terminal, what command do I type? set env  QORGANIZER_EDS_DEBUG=on ?
<zsombi> nik90: if you run it from QtC, then set it in berween QtC project env vars
<popey> can anyone else reproduce bug 1297712 on desktop?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1297712 in Ubuntu Calendar App "App won't start on desktop" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297712
<nik90> popey: I get the first line error that you got "TypeError: Cannot call method 'isSameDay' of undefined", however it opens nonetheless
<popey> hmm
<dbarth> dholbach: sorry,fedex at the door; need to pick up the box and back in 2 min. ;)
<ybon> popey: from trunk?
<popey> yes
<popey> other apps start fine
<ybon> popey: works for me
<ybon> (qmlscene calendar.qml)
<popey> hmm, clock doesn't start either
<popey> well, they both start, but no UI ever appears
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7155696/
<popey> what i get from clock
<dholbach> Any questions about Ubuntu App Dev Schools and teaching writing apps for Ubuntu?
<akiva-mobile> dholbach, I am looking to write a scope for a terminal session; I have an idea of how to do this using expect and the terminal command, "script", but I was told a few years ago that this was not possible
<nik90> popey: what EDS version do you have installed?
<nik90> popey: qtorganizer5-eds: Installed: 0.1.1+14.04.20140307.1-0ubuntu1
<popey> ii  evolution-data-server       3.10.4-0ubuntu1    amd64              evolution database backend server
<popey> that one?
<akiva-mobile> for something vague about how the dash could not refresh
<dholbach> akiva-mobile, thanks, I'll raise this in the hangout in a second
<akiva-mobile> dholbach, Thanks.
<popey> nik90:   Installed: 0.1.1+14.04.20140307.1-0ubuntu1
<nik90> popey: hmm weird..that's the only thing common to both calendar and clock
<popey> hm
<dpm> akiva-mobile, what do you mean exactly by a terminal session?
<popey> nik90: have added clock to the bug report. very odd.
<akiva-mobile> dpm, basically an embedded xterm in a scope
<akiva-mobile> dpm, that would not have the ugly black backdrop
<dpm> akiva-mobile, I think you'd rather need an app. Scopes are more like search engines that return results and the dash presents them
<ybon> popey: do you know if kunal will be online today?
<popey> not sure.
<ybon> ok
<akiva-mobile> dpm, an app already exists. What I want is for the desktop; something similar to the hud.
<popey> you can always email him if you need to
<ybon> popey: so who will be coordinating the calendar dev today?
<popey> ybon: dpm and me ☻
<akiva-mobile> where you could say, press right alt, and have a terminal session that you can continuously pop up without having to deal with a window.
<dholbach> akiva-mobile, might be worth discussing the idea on ubuntu-app-devel@lists.u.c then
<akiva-mobile> dholbach, yah, considering its been awhile since I attempted it; the means of piping a terminal session to unity may be different now
<ybon> popey: ok :)
<ybon> popey: so I'm working on AgendaView for now, Kunal has made some comment cc dpm
<dholbach> akiva-mobile, might be better to use a mailing list post to introduce the idea properly :)
<akiva-mobile> dpm, dholbach and everyone else; just as a visual reference: http://askubuntu.com/questions/259234/where-do-i-find-a-terminal-lens-for-unity was what I initially had in mind.
<ybon> dpm: DatePicker has been merged with trunk, as requested :)
<ybon> if you need me to go something else, I'm here more or less all the day
<ybon> s/go/do/
<popey> ybon: got a link to date picker?
<popey> merge
<ybon> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/ubuntu-calendar-app/DatePicker/+merge/212163
<popey> great! thanks ybon
<popey> ybon: I'm filing a few new bugs right now.
<popey> based on user feedback
<jose> QUESTION: What should I do if I translate the slides and want them to be publicly available?
<dholbach> jose, sorry, we already went offline
<dholbach> we'll put them up where the other slides are as well
<jose> dholbach: nah, np :)
<dholbach> and just link to them from our wiki docs
<ybon> popey: ok, feel free to assign to me
 * dholbach hugs jose :)
 * jose hugs dholbach back :)
<popey> ybon: thanks
<akiva-mobile> popey, nice stuff on linux unplugged btw.
<popey> akiva-mobile: thanks!
<popey> chris was on fire!
<akiva-mobile> dholbach, anyways, yah I'll submit it to the mailing list, once I reexamine the issue
<popey> ybon: filed bug 1297739 to you ☻
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1297739 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Event repeat options should match google calendar." [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297739
<akiva-mobile> popey, hrmmm, He is a sys admin; Always bothers me when he speaks about software engineering. The show came to a nice close at the end though.
<dholbach> akiva-mobile, awesome!
<popey> akiva-mobile: it was fun
<dpm> akiva-mobile, ah, the picture makes it clear, yes. But unfortunately, unless I'm mistaken, this will not work with the new scopes API. You might want to ask on #ubuntu-unity, though
<dpm> ybon, great news about the merge, thanks!
<dpm> ybon, I'll have a look at the comments about the agenda view
<akiva-mobile> popey, ha yah. I think Jono also made a good point on wayland a few weeks back, that it actually does more than what ubuntu needs it for, and because they really were not willing to do a scaled back fork, and the fact that having a key piece of software which has a much broader scope,
<akiva-mobile> that to impliment wayland would have been a poor decision from a software engineering standpoint blah blah blah
<akiva-mobile> dpm, Quickly; why wouldnt it?
<popey> heh
<dpm> akiva-mobile, you can have a look at the dash on the phone. Scopes are essentially intended for receiving search queries and presenting the results, but for a more in-depth explanation, the scopes developers on #ubuntu-unity can give you a better answer than myself
<akiva-mobile> dpm,  I can't speak authoritatively on it yet, but in my experience with piping terminal outputs, if the hud works in the way I think it does, I think I could achieve this with a terminal as well.
<akiva-mobile> dpm, hmmm yah okay, maybe scope is the wrong thing then to target...
<popey> ybon: one of the things that I'd like to get cleared today is the outstanding calendar merge requests. Is that something you can help with?
<m-b-o> hi dpm, how are you doing?
<nik90> m-b-o: btw I talked to zsombi about the convergence issue you and I had about the mainView size
<m-b-o> hi nik90! What does he said?
<nik90> m-b-o: hi btw...forgot the greetings :P
<nik90> m-b-o: so he said that the convergence should load the default layout on all form factors and then switch to the corresponding conditional layout that matches the condition.
<nik90> m-b-o: however the switching only happens after the default layout is fully loaded
<m-b-o> nik90: yes...
<nik90> m-b-o: I speculated that while that might be true, in the weather app, there might be components that are loaded from the network via API calls which don't get loaded quickly, leading to the the switch to the conditional layout without fully loading the default layout
<nik90> m-b-o: to which he replied that could be the case
<nik90> m-b-o: now he said he would look more closely at our case
<zsombi> nik90: no, what I said is that the default is loaded alwasy prior to switch to any conditional layout :)
<nik90> m-b-o: meanwhile we use a temporary workaround
<m-b-o> nik90: yes. in the weather app, there is this side nav in tablet mode, which only gets build in tablet layout
<nik90> zsombi: that's what I wrote as well..the default layout is loaded on all form-factors before switching to the corresponding conditional layout
<zsombi> ah, ok.. sorry :)
<nik90> :)
<zsombi> I'm switching context too often :D
<nik90> hehe
<m-b-o> nik90: there's a workaround?
<nik90> m-b-o: actually I need to rephrase that workaround sentence. I meant, we need to find a temporary workaround and use that
<nik90> while we wait on a more official solution
<nik90> :D
<m-b-o> :)
<m-b-o> nik90 zsombi: do we know at startup, while the default layout is loaded, on what platform we are and what size it has??
<m-b-o> loaded=loading
<zsombi> m-b-o: nopez
<nik90> m-b-o: I see a bug report in the SDK which is supposed to provide an API which returns which platform we are running the app on
<t1mp> nik90: can you make the default layout a welcome/loading screen? and then a specific layout for each device?
<m-b-o> zsombi: is it bad, to render components for non-deafult layout also in default layout and only making it visible in the conditionalLayout?
<nik90> t1mp: I could, but I use Loaders to load different tabs in my app. So the problem will still exist unless I show a loading screen everytime a user switches to another tab :)
<zsombi> t1mp: that's not good. You need to preserve the state of the components moved in between layouts, and a welcome screen does not have those
<zsombi> m-b-o: well, it's not bad, but it does not make sense...
<nik90> zsombi: during the vUDS, you mentioned that components are destroyed while switching between layouts. Do those apply to only ones which exist in only one layout or also the ones that get copies between layouts?
<zsombi> nik90: yeps
<zsombi> nik90: there's an exception: non-laid out elements from default layout are never destroyed, those are just hiddent
<nik90> zsombi: ah...why is that?
<zsombi> nik90: well, how would you return to the default layout, if you destroy those elements?
<nik90> zsombi: I mean, if the default layout is the desktop app, then when running on a phone, won't those default layout elements which are non-laid out consume memory while being hidden?
<zsombi> nik90: the default layout is not a Component, it's a list of items
<zsombi> nik90: yes, those will, however as said, the default layout is a list of items, not a Component
<nik90> zsombi: I get it now..I misunderstood..I guess you are referring to elements not defined inside the Layouts {} block
<zsombi> nik90: if those would be destroyed, you can no longer guarantee that the component will get back to teh same stage
<m-b-o> nik90: so default layout should be desktop?
<zsombi> nik90: yes
<nik90> m-b-o: that's something I want to know as well
<nik90> zsombi: what would you recommend the default layout to be?
<nik90> zsombi: a desktop or phone?
<zsombi> m-b-o: whatever you like. it can be desktop, it can be tablet or phone, it's up to you.
<nik90> ok
<zsombi> nik90: it's all up to you. if it woudl be me, I'd chose phone, as the UI there is less memory-eater
<m-b-o> zsombi: is there a way to chnage the size of the app automatically, when it runs on desktop and has phone default layout?
<zsombi> nik90: m-b-o: thinking of the memory, I'd go for the phone layout as default
<zsombi> m-b-o: once we get the form factor hints working, you will have the possibility, yes
<m-b-o> zsombi: that would help a lot, at least in the weather app
<zsombi> m-b-o: but that's not available yet
<nik90> zsombi: ok. So the issue for me is that I have an element in the default layout that does not finish loading before the switch to the conditional layout tablet. So when I switch from tablet to phone, it is no longer shown on the phone since it never got fully loaded in the first place
<m-b-o> zsombi: any timeframe for that?
<zsombi> m-b-o: as far as I see now it's gonna be post-14.04
<zsombi> nik90: what I see from your sources is that Carousel itself should be complete by the time Layouts is complete, the content does not matter
<zsombi> nik90: uhh... you are using Header component???
<zsombi> t1mp: ^!!!!!
<nik90> zsombi: no no I am using ListItem.Header
<zsombi> t1mp: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/cliffhanger/converge-main-tabs/view/head:/components/Carousel.qml#L49
<nik90> zsombi: I imported import Ubuntu.Components.ListItems 0.1
<zsombi> nik90: ah... huhh :)
<nik90> zsombi: I guess I should do it as import Ubuntu.Components.ListItems 0.1 as ListItem in the future
<t1mp> zsombi: :)
<t1mp> ListItem.Header is okay :)
<zsombi> nik90: yeps, as there might be collision between components :)
<zsombi> t1mp: I got scared :D
<t1mp> yes it is the same name as the internal Header component that is in the MainView
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> t1mp, zsombi: Yeah I will do that change to prevent surprises like this
<zsombi> t1mp: have you seen my comments on teh PinchArea + MouseArea bug?
<zsombi> t1mp: bug #1296832
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1296832 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "PinchArea always reports 1.0 scale when a MouseArea is inside of it" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296832
<zsombi> t1mp: it's MainView again :) The MouseArea inside it messes up the PinchArea...
<zsombi> t1mp: what is weird is that the PinchArea keeps getting both point coordinates, but the pointCount is 1, and the pinch scale is also 1.0
<t1mp> zsombi: is the problem specific to the mousearea of the mainview, or will any combination of pincharea and mouseare give the problem?
<t1mp> maybe the pinch scale being 1.0 is the result of having pointcount of 1
<zsombi> t1mp: seems to be something in the PinchArea then...
<zsombi> t1mp: if I print out both points from teh PinchEvent, they are both valid!
<t1mp> zsombi: the Qt bug only states that it doesn't work. The information you are giving here would be useful to add to the bug report
<zsombi> t1mp: I'm going to update the bug soon
<akiva-mobile> Trying to build unity8; embarrassingly, I do not know how to deal with this cmake error :CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:64 (message):
<akiva-mobile>   Could not determine plugin installation dir.
<akiva-mobile> I just don't have much experience with cmake, and I keep asking around on every channel, but not yet with any success.
<dpm_> oSoMoN, if you happen to have some time today, we're running the Calendar hack day. Do you think you could look at https://code.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/ubuntu-calendar-app/DatePicker/+merge/212163 ? (thanks!)
<oSoMoN> dpm_, hrm, bad timing, I already have quite a few MRs in my review queue, I’ll put this one there, but I can’t promise I’ll get to it today
<dpm> oSoMoN, no worries, thanks anyway
<ybon> popey: sorry, my Internet provider has been in outage since 3 hours, I'm just back to light, if you pingued me I've missed it :s
<ahayzen> kalikiana, ping
<popey> ybon: np
<popey> ybon: we've got a few more bugs filed and prioritised them, and dpm tagged some for hackdays-1403..
<ybon> ok great
<ybon> Is there a better workflow to create a new branch than copy-pasting the trunk folder?
<ahayzen> ybon, take a branch using bzr branch lp:my-project or in QtCreator you can do Import Project->bzr clone of lp:my-project
<ybon> ahayzen: bzr branch will redownload everything, right?
 * ybon git-prismed
<ahayzen> ybon, it'll create a new copy of it
<ahayzen> ybon, may be of use http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/migration/en/survival/bzr-for-git-users.html
<ybon> thanks
<akiva-mobile> ybon, ever used the bazar gtk frontend? its fairly intuitive
<ybon> nope, never
<ybon> but I'm generally more comfortable with command line
<ybon> but I'll git it a try :)
<ahayzen> akiva-mobile, i use the bzr-explorer brilliant tool :)
<akiva-mobile> ybon, works well enough for me; a
<akiva-mobile> ahayzen, yah thats the one; works well.
<akiva-mobile> ahayzen, bugs me the menus aren't integrated though
<ahayzen> akiva-mobile, integrated?
<akiva-mobile> ahayzen, yah; don't work with the hud
<akiva-mobile> oops
<nik90> akiva-mobile: works for me with the HUD
<akiva-mobile> foot in mouth
<ahayzen> akiva-mobile, appear to work for me?
<akiva-mobile> yah guess I hadnt run in in a bit
<ahayzen> hah lol
<nik90> ;)
<akiva-mobile> hmmm, I wonder if synaptic works now
<akiva-mobile> okay well synaptic still isnt integrated :P
<dpm> ybon, why do you copy-paste? I just do 'bzr lp:project' to pull trunk or a given branch, and then 'bzr push lp:~dpm/project/mybranch' to create a new branch
<dpm> popey, (or anyone else) do you know of any project/service that returns a nice and simple json replies to use in the scopes tutorial? The original tutorial we've got on d.u.c used openclipart.org, which is quite nice and simple, but it returns xml
<gcollura> who knows how much time is necessary to update the Ubuntu.Content API documentation?
<popey> dpm: mzanetti knows of one ☻
<gcollura> last update broke my app :/
<dpm> ah, yeah, I remember him asking me the question too. mzanetti, which one did you end up using for your session again?
<dpm> gcollura, you can talk to mhall119 when he's online in a couple of hours
<mzanetti> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/+junk/wheretheissat
<gcollura> dpm, ok no hurry, just curious :) meanwhile I work on trojita
<dpm> mzanetti, thanks!
<dpm> gcollura, ok, cool, a nice project to work on :)
<gerlowskija> dpm: I'm looking for a good first-bug to try and tackle.  I saw you filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1291504, and I was thinking of taking a look at it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1291504 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Tapping on a day in week view does not do anything" [Low,Triaged]
<dpm> gerlowskija, oh yeah, that'd be a nice one to start on
<gerlowskija> In your comment on the bug, you said: "When viewing the week, swiping horizontally allows me to switch days."....any chance you meant to say: "When viewing the day".  When I do a horizontal swipe in "week view", it switches weeks, not days
<gerlowskija> (Just want to make sure I'm looking at the right spot)
<dpm> gerlowskija, good point. I didn't actually file that one, I just triaged it, but I've updated the description, thanks for the heads up!
<ybon> dpm: because "bzr lp:project" redownload all the source (afaik)
 * ybon lives in a boat and so has some "low bandwidth habits"
<dpm> aha :)
<ybon> offtopic: is there any attemp to have tethering or wifi sharing on UT?
<ogra_> ybon, we'll probably ship a script at some point to enable it via adb ... i think anything with UI involved will still take quite a while for such non standard features
<ogra_> (i.e. i expect us to first have a shutdown dialog before we get a tethering UI for example)
<ybon> nice, thanks for the update :)
<ybon> a shell script would be more than enough for me :)
<delsa> hi to all :)
<popey> hi, hows it going?
<delsa> good... I'm start "working" on mockup
<popey> great
<delsa> :)
<Mihir> hey popey
<delsa> finally a free day :P
<popey> hey Mihir
<delsa> (if you want me, ping me ;) )
<popey> k
<kalikiana> ahayzen: pong
<ahayzen> kalikiana, t1mp said that you are working on PageStack animations? I was wondering if you confirm that they will work with Panel, such that we would be able to create an animation similar to the one seen here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAzKZ3E1-Gg where the panel is the toolbar and the play queue is a stacked page
<kalikiana> ahayzen: is that actually using a page stack? right now I'm assuming movement from left to right and the reverse, between pages
<ahayzen> kalikiana, we are thinking of using a page stack
<kalikiana> renato was mentioning something that looked similar to the music app case, for contacts, but it was sort of a "free form" way of using a page stack
<kalikiana> so at least that'd be 2 use cases for the vertical
<ahayzen> kalikiana, yeah we would want vertical movement
<ahayzen> kalikiana, will this be possible via a page stack or would we have to go another route?
<renato> kalikiana, ahayzen this is the bottom edge swipe that all applications will implement in the future
<kalikiana> ahayzen: the question is how you would declare that your page comes from the bottom - I see the reason why you want to use the page stack, the issue is it's too generic
<kalikiana> if you declare a Page or push() it, there's no visual in there
<ahayzen> kalikiana, yeah and we would want it to come up with the panel so there are three drop points
<renato> kalikiana, ahayzen this is how this should works on messaging: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh2qIJEXcZE
<kalikiana> hypothetically, would it do the job if there was a property like Page { movementAnchor: bottom } ? Just pulling a pseudo API out of thin air here
<ahayzen> renato, we have another stage... so closed, toolbar is open (panel), queue is open (page)
<renato> ahayzen, yes I know there is several different ways to do the bottom edge swipe
<ahayzen> renato, FYI this is what we are aiming for https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAzKZ3E1-Gg
<ahayzen> kalikiana, i guess that could work but would we have to bind it to the top of the panel?
<renato> ahayzen, yes I saw that, I do not have any idea how to make a simple API to cover all the use cases, the only solution I saw here is allow the app to take care of the pageStack animation, but maybe the SDK guys find a better way
<ybon> what's the best option to group some Label and Divider, to manage their visibility once? Shoud I just wrap them in one Item?
<ybon> I'm looking to something like a <span> is in HTML, i.e. an element without geometric properties
<ahayzen> renato, kalikiana, how would this one work lol ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kLmzzCV4mE
<kalikiana> ahayzen: renato: there was a discussion about whether to expose the animation to the app. though my gut feeling is, if it becomes popular having it custom in each app will be a mess
<renato> ahayzen, yes exactly I was finding for this video to show you guys
<renato> ahayzen, the contact app will have some similar but with favorite contacts
<ahayzen> renato, that would be cool
<kalikiana> hmmm so the header doesn't match the page's "movement" here
<ahayzen> kalikiana, what do you mean? in the dialler example
<kalikiana> ahayzen: yes
<kalikiana> it doesn't come from the top, instead it comes from the sides
<ahayzen> kalikiana, sorry i don't follow
<kalikiana> ahayzen: in the messaging app the header is being push outside the top
<kalikiana> *pushed
<ahayzen> kalikiana, ah yes and replaced with the search field but in the dialler only the header remains
<kalikiana> ahayzen: I'm essentially thinking out load, if we have a property on the Page, it'll be more specific, like movementAnchor: bottomSideways
<kalikiana> or possibly two proeprties
<ahayzen> kalikiana, i guess as long as we can figure out all the cases and cater for them we should be ok
<kalikiana> in addition you probably need the transition item to handle the pulling
<kalikiana> since what happens as you pull it out further or back is up to you
<ahayzen> yeah this could get pretty complex :/
<kalikiana> there's an animatable pagestack api in qtquickcontrols these days, though I don't think making it arbitrarily powerful is a solution
<kalikiana> I'd rather find common ground
<kalikiana> ahayzen: renato: how would you feel about adding a brief description of music and messaging respectively to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1247865 and add the apps as "affected"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1247865 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Pages Stack misses animations" [High,In progress]
<kalikiana> to have a record of use cases, maybe we'll find other apps to verify how flexible it is
<ahayzen> kalikiana, thanks will do :)
<kalikiana> ah, and dialer (or is it part of the phone app)
<ahayzen> kalikiana, they are mainly detailed here if u haven't seen it http://design.canonical.com/2014/03/loving-the-bottom-edge/
<mzanetti> dpm: just came by this blueprint item "Placeholder: TODO"
<mzanetti> dpm: can you elaborate? :D
<dpm> mzanetti, it's a "freestyle" work item :)
<mzanetti> "do whatever you want", or what?
<mzanetti> :D
<ybon> it seems that when I use an Item below a Label, it doesn't get positioned on the flow, but has some "absolute positioning", is there some inline/block default behaviour?
<kalikiana> ahayzen: yeah. those are different, though. stuff like the exposé and tabs… I don't see much resemblance there in what they do
<ahayzen> kalikiana, ok, do u want me to add anymore info the the bug comment?
<kalikiana> ahayzen: it looks good! thanks a lot.
<ahayzen> kalikiana, thanks hopefully we can start implementing it soon :)
<mhall119> gcollura: it takes me about 2 minutes to update the Ubuntu.Content online API documentation, once I'm told it needs to be updated :)
 * ybon don't understand why a ThinDivider or a Label just go into the block flows and not an Item
<gcollura> mhall119, nice :) I haven't really tried the new example available in lp:content-hub, but I still have some troubles to make them run on the desktop
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani, popey, due to hour changes, the Reminders meeting conflicts again with the Community Team meeting. Shall we move it to 1h later?
<mzanetti> dpm: not working for me
<popey> ya
<mzanetti> well... not sure
<mzanetti> I have a team-hangout at 16:30 - 17:30
<dpm> mzanetti, np, would tomorrow, same time as today work for you?
<mzanetti> not sure we need the full hour tho
<mzanetti> yes, tomorrow is fine too. or today when I'm done with the unity hangout
<rpadovani> dpm, today I can 16.15 - 17.30 UTC+1, tomorrow morning or afternoon before 17.00 UTC+1
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, if you can just ping us when you're done, we can kick off the meeting, and if not, then I'll reschedule for tomorrow. The times seem to work for rpadovani from what he's saying
<mzanetti> dpm: ack, I'll do
<rpadovani> dpm, yap, as I said I'm at university on Wed until 16.00, that is the hour of our meeting, then after 2 hours I have another thing to do
<dpm> ok, thanks rpadovani
<ybon> is that the way to make a diff between to branches: ybon@edoardo:...lendar-app/DatePicker$ bzr diff ../trunk/
<ybon> mamma mia bazaar…
<dpm> JoeyChan, popey, I installed the .click for Shorts, but it just stays on a blank screen
<JoeyChan> it does happen sometimes on my n4
<JoeyChan> pls try restart it
<popey> dpm: how are you starting it?
<dpm> popey, from the apps scope
<JoeyChan> dpm  pls try close it then start it again
<dpm> JoeyChan, yeah, it doesn't actually start, so I can't close it
<JoeyChan> dpm   just like a blank window in running scope ?
<dpm> no, it doesn't appear in the scope, so I can't close it
<JoeyChan> oh no ..
<JoeyChan> dpm  pls install it via my branch
<JoeyChan> lp:~qqworini/ubuntu-rssreader-app/splited-grid-view
<popey> dpm: look in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart maybe for recent logs
<mzanetti> dpm: popey: rpadovani: I'd be available now. This was a short one today
<rpadovani> I'm in
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, joining the same hangout we originally had
<mzanetti> ack
<dpm_> balloons, could you join us on the Reminders hangout at https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/ZGF2aWQucGxhbmVsbGFAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.4gsate3vsqlj03tqqnsqgbl8i8 ?
<balloons> dpm, not allowed :-(
<nik90> ybon: you were working on the calendar app right?
<ybon> nik90: sort of, yes ;)
<nik90> ybon: I think I remember you asking me how to get the console output in qtcreator
<nik90> ybon: did you manage to get it working?
<ybon> nik90: nope
<nik90> ybon: I got help fixing that ;)
<ybon> ah
<ybon> interesting :)
<nik90> ybon: go to the Projects Tab in qtcreator
<ybon> I'm in
<nik90> ybon: there at the top, you can set the run time env variables
<nik90> ybon: In the run environment, you will need to add a variable "QORGANIZER_EDS_DEBUG"
<nik90> and set the value to "on"
<ybon> working :)
<ybon> Great, thanks!
<nik90> ybon: awesome :)
<ybon> (while now it's a little bit verbose :p )
<ybon> isn't there is a on/verbose/etc mode? :)
<ybon> nik90: btw, you pingued me some days ago about https://bugs.launchpad.net/osmtouch/+bug/1276986 right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1276986 in OSMTouch "StateSaver doesn't work anymore on mobile when app is installed from QtCreator" [Critical,Confirmed]
<nik90> ybon: yes I did
<nik90> ybon: I also answered it
<ybon> I think that with Qt5.2 it will be easier to track and fix, but if you have any clue :)
<ybon> nik90: where? :)
<rpadovani> popey, the last to arrive the first to go :-P
<nik90> ybon: on irc. let me type that out again
<popey> i ragequit rpadovani ☻
<ybon> nik90: oh, ok, thanks in advance (you can past it on the issue maybe?)
<nik90> ybon: StateSaver is a feature implemented by the SDK devs and is designed to save states in case of application suspend or crash or so on. On a clean exit, it *discards* the state.
<nik90> ybon: there is a bug report requesting for permananent state saving
<ybon> oh
<nik90> ybon: will do
<ybon> very interesting
<ybon> thanks for that
<nik90> np
<ybon> but sad news
<dpm> ybon, regarding the questions on bzr, I'd recommend installing qbzr: I use it all the time to run the regular commands with a GUI. E.g. bzr qlog, bzr qdiff, etc. It's really awesome and lightweight at the same time :)
<nik90> yup I learnt it the hard way as well :/ clock used it as well
<ybon> dpm: thank you, I'm installing it right away :)
<dpm> cool :)
<ybon> No command 'qbzr' found, did you mean:
<ybon> dpm: how do you run it? :)
<rpadovani> dpm, how can I run a core app branch on device?
<nik90> ybon: you run it along with bzr
<ybon> oh ok
<nik90> ybon: so you run "bzr qlog" or "bzr qdiff" and so on
<dpm> ybon, see my comment above. Try running 'bzr qlog' inside of a bzr project
<nik90> rpadovani: what do you mean?
<ybon> okay, great
<rpadovani> nik90, I want to test a MR on mako, but I don't know how to do it since CTRL+F12 doesn' t work
<rpadovani> Did I lost something?
<popey> rpadovani: click-buddy --dir foo/ --provision
<popey> try that?
<nik90> rpadovani: ah..that's easy. Copy the original desktop file into the root folder and then try Ctrl+F12 should work
<nik90> rpadovani: or what popey said ^^
<rpadovani> lemme try
<popey> and bug sergiusens if click-buddy doesn't work, it's his ☻
<balloons> hehe, yep ^^
<balloons> tho you can ping me too
<rpadovani> ...and how can I install click-buddy? I just installed trusty, so maybe I'm missing something
<popey> rpadovani: it's in phablet-tools
<sergiusens> apt-get install click-buddy
<rpadovani> I knew that I had forgotten some PPA :D
<nik90> rpadovani: :D ... although that should be it. You don't need the SDK PPA (yet)
<rpadovani> nik90, yap, bu t I also didn't install phablet-tools
<rpadovani> :P
<rpadovani> c'mon slow network, work!!!
<nik90> rpadovani: I meant the only PPA you need is the Phablet-tools PPA atm
<rpadovani> nik90, yes, thanks :-)
<sergiusens> not on trusty
<popey> yeah, phablet-tools is in the repo on trusty
<rpadovani> mzanetti, last trunk version of reminders-app works well on rev 250
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hmm.... interesting
<mzanetti> rpadovani: how many notes do you have?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, 8.. but.. mhh.. There is a lot of output on terminal, seems like it doesn't end to load images and reminders
<rpadovani> let my try activityIndicator branch
<rpadovani> mzanetti, nope, also my last branch works as expected
<mzanetti> but still it keeps on printing stuff to the terminal?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, no, only on the first start on device
<mzanetti> I wonder what triggers it...
 * delsa posted on g+ a mockup https://plus.google.com/u/0/106939885318861437293/posts/CmoY5GKMwn6
<nik90> Anyone free to review a MP for me -> https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-stopwatch-lap-animation/+merge/212889
<nik90> delsa: I had some questions regarding the design. Does the progress bar color change based on the album art?
<delsa> nik90: yes :)
<nik90> delsa: what if I had an album art which is predominantly white? Would the text color change automatically to reflect that
<delsa> nik90: yes.. going to black text or darker one
<nik90> delsa: I feel like a static progress color would be better since if the progress bar color is "black" or "grey" then it will blend into the background which will make it harder for users to see it distinctly
<nik90> delsa: but that said, let's see how the implementation goes since it depends on that at the end of the day.
<nik90> delsa: so please use the current toolbar design. It looks gorgeous
<nik90> delsa: otherwise the new header design looks cool
<delsa> nik90: thanks :)
<gerlowskija> Is there anything I have to do to enable console.log-style debug printing to the "QML/JS Console Window" in the Ubuntu SDK?  I added a few statements to a piece of the calendar-app, but I'm not seeing anything get printed to the console screen.  Not sure if it's because there's some setup option I'm missing, or if I just don't understand how the co
<gerlowskija> de is being called haha
<ybon> gerlowskija: set QORGANIZER_EDS_DEBUG=on as env var
<nik90> gerlowskija: btw this is only required for the calendar and clock since they use EDS.
<gerlowskija> nik90, ybon: Thanks guys!
<gerlowskija> So I'm getting ready to submit an MP for a small feature-request, and I'm going to put together an autopilot test for the change.  Should they be in separate commits, in separate MP's entirely, or does it not really matter?
<nik90> gerlowskija: ideally in separate commits so that those familiar with autopilot tests need to only look at the concerned MP
<nik90> gerlowskija: that is good practice
<gerlowskija> ok, figured there was a convention, just wanted to check.  Thanks
<nik90> np
<balloons> rpadovani, ping
<rpadovani> balloons, pong :-)
<ryao> Is there a simple guide to writing an upstart job for a daemon installed in a user's home directory?
<nik90> renato: do you know how can I clear EDS alarms? I may have messed it up while working on alarms :P
<renato> nik90, I am not sure how to clear only the alarms. But you can clear all EDS database with: rm -rf ~/.local/share/evolution
<nik90> renato: yeah that's fine...thnx
<renato> you will need kill: evolution-*-factory
<nik90> renato: do I do killall evolution-*-factory
<renato> nik90, evolution-addressbook-factory and evolution-calendar-factory
<renato> nik90, or just reboot the phone
<nik90> renato: no this is for the desktop
<renato> nik90, killall evolution-addressbook-factory
<renato> and killall evolution-calendar-factory
<nik90> renato: yup that did the trick
<nik90> ty again
<sarnold> hey ryao :)
<sarnold> ryao: seen this yet? http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#session-job
<sarnold> ryao: ah, this provides more background (like how to start upstart as a session manager)
<sarnold> ryao: perhaps vixiecron @reboot specifier would be easier, if you wanted it to start at boot
<ryao> sarnold: Thanks, but I need to start a root daemon.
<ryao> sarnold: In specific, I tried rc.local and just got locked out of the remote system I am debugging for someone... I have to wait for him to re-establish my little backdoor via ssh. :/
<ryao> sarnold: I have daemon-tools from Gentoo Prefix setup to start a ssh remote port forward so I can ssh into the system remotely while I debug the performance issues in the kernel.
<sarnold> ryao: hrm, I'd expect that to work. Does /etc/rc.local still exit 0 at the end of your additions?
<ryao> sarnold: it didn't before I made those additions. Anyway, I guess it might not run as root.
<ryao> sarnold: I added `nohup /root/gentoo/usr/bin/svscan /root/gentoo/supervise &>/dev/null &` to the end of it.
<ryao> sarnold: To be fair, this is a CentOS 6.5 install... I am asking around here because it uses upstart and every othe place I asked had no replies.
<sarnold> ryao: I wonder if you have to redirect standard input too? Maybe add < /dev/null or similar? or execute it via tmux/screen?
<ryao> sarnold: I used a bashism to do both and I see what went wrong.
<ryao> sarnold: I usually avoid bashisms, but I assumed the shell was bash, so it didn't matter. It did.
<ryao> the right way to do this was `2>&1 >/dev/null &`. I took a shortcut with `&>/dev/null`.
<ryao> That was `&>/dev/null &`.
<ryao> sarnold: Now I am locked out. -_-
<sarnold> ryao: heh, leave it to me to just skim right past it. :)
<ryao> sarnold: You nailed it though.
<ryao> sarnold: At least, I think you did.
<sarnold> ryao: can you test it locally?
<ryao> sarnold: The guy just came online. He is restoring access.
<sarnold> yay!
<rpadovani> sergiusens, ping :-)
<daker> yo popey
<sergiusens> rpadovani, pong
<rpadovani> sergiusens, I'm tring to use click-buddy, but I don't understand something, because I'm not able to run the app on device
<sergiusens> rpadovani, what's the problem and which project?
<rpadovani> sergiusens, I dowloaded the branch, enter the folder and did click-buddy --dir . --provision
<rpadovani> But I don't find the app on phone
<rpadovani> this is the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-calculator-app/ubuntu-calculator-app-copypaste
<sergiusens> rpadovani, can you pastebin the click-buddy output?
<rpadovani> sergiusens, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7159839/
<rpadovani> I'm on rev 250, image is writable,
<sergiusens> rpadovani, image doesn't need to be writable fwiw ;-)
<sergiusens> rpadovani, can you adb shell sudo -iu phablet click list --manifest | pastebinit for me?
<sergiusens> just tried your branch and it worked; I launched through cli though like
<sergiusens> adb shell sudo -iu phablet upstart-app-launch com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_1.3.235
<rpadovani> sergiusens, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7159856/
<sergiusens> rpadovani, yeah, if you installed seems your image and click database may be busted
<rpadovani> sergiusens, mhh, seems is right, so maybe is the branch is not working as I expected
<sergiusens> rpadovani, it's not; your calculator install still points to the preinstalled location
<sergiusens> rpadovani, care to ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel-proposed ?
<sergiusens> rpadovani, for app develpment, I'd not make the image writable
<sergiusens> just ruins the flow
<sergiusens> unless you use it as a builder
<rpadovani> seems tonight I'll not sleep...
<rpadovani> sergiusens, I use it for reminder app
<rpadovani> sergiusens, but I'm downloading a new image to try the branch
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-27
<sergiusens> rpadovani, you can build reminders with click-buddy as well
<rpadovani> sergiusens, this seems a very interesting thing
<rpadovani> I'll try on this new image, if it's work no more writable images for me :-)
<rpadovani> sergiusens, mhh, doesn't work, tomorrow I'll do a full wipe and try again. Thanks for the help, I'll ping you tomorrow :-)
<sergiusens> rpadovani, great; if it's just dev do full wipe; if not, just delete /userdata/.writable-image
<sergiusens> or with an underscore; I forget
<daker> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> daker: pong
<daker> mhall119: can you tes a click package for me ?
<daker> test*
<mhall119> sure, send me a link
<daker> http://ubuntuone.com/6bFY5Yrl6q7MbPYNmyZTa2
<mhall119> daker: webapp or local?
<daker> local html5 game
<mhall119> daker: speed is great and audio works
<mhall119> it doesn't quite fix the screen though
<mhall119> http://ubuntuone.com/3UHvf4F5lZmX03O48EosvA
<mhall119> and http://ubuntuone.com/02yuoz4VYcagd5iVvdE3mC
<daker> can you rotate the phone & refresh ?
<mhall119> also, I'd be concerned about legal issues if you put it in the store under your developer account
<mhall119> daker: second link above is it rotated
<daker> ya it's designed for FF OS 480px i think...
<vthompson> hey mhall119 or popey, I see dpm and dholbach aren't on at the moment. I was thinking about proposing an app dev school in my local area (Minneapolis, MN) since I know the LoCo used to be tied to the University of MN. I'm going to contact their mailing list--I've never been a part of our LoCo team. Anything else I should do in proposing an app dev school session? CC anyone?
<mhall119> vthompson: blog about it, g+/twitter/facebook about it
<mhall119> that's really it
<mhall119> get the app dev schools material
<vthompson> K, I'm not sure the LoCo is even active any more. I'll draw up an enticing email and send it
<mhall119> daker: are you just using the FFOS app's sources?
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> Goodmorning
<DanChapman> good morning
<mihir> ybon, ping !!
<ybon> mihir: pong
<mihir> ybon, are you working on bug  1297739
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1297739 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Event repeat options should match google calendar." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297739
<mihir> ?
<ybon> mihir: not at the moment
<ybon> I was expecting that popey would answer your point on the thread
<popey> m-b-o: ybon I agree we need design input. ☻
<popey> i just wanted to get it recorded that it needs doing
<m-b-o> popey dpm: moin! As today is hack day perhaps the open mp can be reviewed? I'm still waiting....
<ybon> popey: okay :)
<dpm> m-b-o, yes, I've put it in my agenda for today (and sorry for the delay)
<nik90> dpm: Can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-1290492-clock/+merge/210321 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-qtcreator-device-test/+merge/206690 when you have time?
<nik90> dpm: they are both quite small
<dpm> nik90, I'll do my best, but I'm a bit busy today with updating scopes documentation on d.u.c. If not today, I can probably do it tomorrow. I'm doing the weather reviews now, though, as I've been promising m-b-o I'd do them for a while
<dpm> and the Weather hack day is a good opportunity for that :)
<nik90> dpm: no problem :)
<popey> nik90: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-03-27-090104.png
<popey> nik90: i get that on two devices, yet i can login to their site on my laptop browser
<nik90> popey: hmm, let me check
<nik90> popey: funny thing is the authentication fails for me on the phone. But on trying it on flashback in the desktop, it passed..Puzzled!
<nik90> popey: found it! the SHA1 encryption I use generates different results on phone and desktop
<nik90> hence the authentication fails
<popey> nik90: hah!
<dpm> hi mihir, are you around?
<mihir> dpm, yes
<mihir> popey,  thank you.
<mihir> ybon, got it.
<mihir> ybon, if you get a time could you please review my MRs ?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Spanish Paella Day! :-D
<popey> mmmmm paella
<dpm> hi mihir, sorry, I jumped into a call
<dpm> mihir, are you interested in working on some new bugs for Calendar?
<mihir> dpm, i am already working..
<mihir> i have 3 MRs in reviews.
<mihir> review*
<dpm> mihir, ok, cool. In any case, if you're looking for something once you're done, here's a list of bugs that came from dogfooding feedback if you'd be interested.
<dpm> mihir, added a comment to https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calendar-app/1248130/+merge/212305
<mihir> dpm,  looking into it.
<mihir> dpm, i didn't know ybon  is working on that..this task has been assigned to me, so I started working on that.
<nik90> mihir: commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calendar-app/1295941/+merge/212998
<mihir> nik90, thank you. Commented back on MR.
<nik90> mihir: approved
<mihir> nik90, Thanks a lot.
<dpm> zsombi, on the DatePicker component, is there a way to change the order of e.g. "26 Saturday" to "Saturday 26" in the day picker? I've read the documentation, but I still cannot quite grasp whether that is hardcoded, modifyable, or set from the locale. The reason I'm asking is because in my locale, the ordering "$DAYNR $DAYNAME" should be the other way around: http://i.imgur.com/JXt1w7N.png
<justCarakas> is that datepicker also comming to HTML5 ?
<dpm> justCarakas, alex_abreu can probably tell you more when he's online in a few hours
<popey> or daker ?
<zsombi> dpm: the format and the order is taken from the locale, and seems than in your case Qt returns the wrong default value
<dpm> hm, that's weird, it surprises me that the ca locale has wrong ordering and it would have gone unnoticed for so long, but I'll investigate, thanks zsombi!
<zsombi> dpm: this is what DatePicker uses to get the format: Qt.locale.dateFormat(Locale.ShortFormat)
<zsombi> dpm: try to print it out. if you see the order is right, then we need to check DatePicker
<dpm> ok, cool, will try that
<mihir> zsombi, why the colors looks weird any idea?
<zsombi> mihir: that's a vague question :) define works wrong :)
<zsombi> or works weird :D
<mihir> zsombi, got it , because in my it shows correctly..need to look at that..
<zsombi> ehh... looks weird... I have too many chats :D
<dpm> zsombi, is there a way to define the default minute increments in DatePicker? bug 1297725 suggests to use 15 or 30 minute increments to set event times, but after reading the docs I cannot see a way to see the increment in DatePicker other than by the minute
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1297725 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Event time selection should be in 30 min increments" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297725
<mihir> dpm, i guess we can set the HOURS and TIME
<dpm> mihir, how do you mean exactly?
<mihir> dpm,   I had set date based on the text box like that..
<mihir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7161994/
<mihir> this* , so there should be a way to set time as well.
<zsombi> dpm: do we have some visuals for that bug?
<zsombi> dpm: I do not see reason to use DatePicker there to be honest...
<zsombi> dpm: as that picker would have two tumblers, one for an hour and one for two values in the minutes tumbler, which is insave and visually bad
<mihir> zsombi, you meant to say, in setting time ?
<zsombi> mihir: yes... I'm looking at the proposal png in the bug
<zsombi> its' ugly!
<zsombi> two sliders...
<dpm> zsombi, we don't have visuals. I don't know how we could actually implement it, that's also why I added my last comment that in any case we'd need a way to specify the individual minutes. I was just wondering if there was any way to set the increment to another value than 1 minute at all in the picker. I think if we want that functionality requested in the bug, we'd need a time picker similar to the one clock uses for alarms
<dpm> oh, I hadn't seen the picture!
 * dpm looks
<mihir> zsombi, agreed.
<zsombi> dpm: mihir: I'd suggest you to use one Picker, and put 24hstuff in it with a step of 15mins
<mihir> dpm, in that case our old timepicker which has been developed by Kunal will work
<zsombi> mihir: the only issue with it is that you have to have it in a popover :/
<mihir> zsombi, if you have quick time
<mihir> https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calendar-app/1248130/+merge/212305
<zsombi> or you put it inside an Expandable!
<zsombi> mihir: that would be much better!
 * zsombi looking
<justCarakas> thx dpm
<mihir> can you look at this MR. just pull it , we just kept date chagne and time is as usual old which was there earlier in Calendar
<dpm> zsombi, regarding the question on locale ordering on DatePicker, Qt.locale().dateFormat(Locale.ShortFormat) doesn't seem to be where it's getting it from. That returns "dd/MM/yy"
<zsombi> dpm: and isn't that the way DatePicker show th edate? day/month/year?
<dpm> zsombi, it shows "day_number day_name" on the day picker
<dpm> and I'd expect it to show "day_name day_number"
<zsombi> dpm: yes, becaus ethere's enough space for it. Read the doc :)
<zsombi> dpm: that's what I said: Qt returns dd/MM/yy so the day is in front, then comes the months and the year.
<zsombi> dpm: if you want a different format, try to specify a different locate
<zsombi> dpm perhaps some specific config to the locale would do the job...
<dpm> zsombi, I get where dd/MM/yy comes from and how it's used, but I still don't understand where the ordering in the dd part comes front
<dpm> sorry, *from
<zsombi> dpm: you mean the dd/MM ordering? Qt takes those from system defaults. We discussed this with mzanetti some time ago, that the default from Qt is messed up... he might know some upstream bug for that... if there's any
<dpm> zsombi, no, I mean just dd
<zsombi> dpm: what's wrong with that?
<dpm> zsombi, in my locale I should have "Saturday 26", but I'm shown "26 Saturday"
<zsombi> dpm: aaaah, now that's a bug! sorry, I didn't got it.
<dpm> well, translated that would be "dissabte 26" (expected) vs "26 dissabte" (actual)
<zsombi> dpm: DayModel.qml
<dpm> ah, ok
 * mzanetti doesn't know any upstream bug about this
<zsombi> :(
<zsombi> dpm: line 78: return Qt.formatDate(thisDate, "dd ") + mainComponent.locale.dayName(thisDate.getDay(), Locale.LongFormat);
<mihir> zsombi, any inputs ?
<zsombi> dpm: so there's a bug in both DayModel and MonthModel
<zsombi> mihir: I am pretty bad in multitasking, sorry :)
<dpm> zsombi, ah, yeah, I see it. Will file a bug, thanks for helping getting to the bottom of that!
<zsombi> mihir: I'd suggest you to use PickerPanel instead of DatePicker in Dialog
<zsombi> dpm: I thank you for finding it :)
<zsombi> mihir: we should use PickerPanel for DatePickers whenever possible.
<mihir> zsombi, okay...but time picking should be same or we should change it to datepicker ?
<zsombi> mihir not gone that far yet
<zsombi> mihir: you need those 15 min steps, right?
<mihir> it has to be 30 mins..as per bug reported and google calendar
<mihir> this is custom timepicker
<mihir> developed when there was no picker available in our development kit
<zsombi> mihir: well, atm is inconsistent :)
<zsombi> mihir: and if you don't need those 30min steps, then you should not use DatePicker at all
<mihir> we need that.
<zsombi> mihir: but you could use a Picker and a model where you have 24h with 30 min steps
<mihir> for changing date we have to use DatePicker anyhow, we are in sceptical for time choosing,
<zsombi> mihir: and file a bug, so yuou can use PickerPanel with custom Picker component!
<mihir> zsombi, okay got it, so you meant to say, use PickerPanel for choosing Dates & custom timePicker for changing time with gap of 30 mins
<mihir> have i got it correctly ?
<zsombi> mihir: yes. the timePicker should be a Picker!
<mihir> okay
<zsombi> mihir: and yet put it in a Popover, not in a dialog
<mihir> zsombi, i'll file a bug and thanks a lot for the clarification.
<daker> mhall119: yes
<zsombi> mihir: welcome!
<zsombi> mihir: when you got the bug, give me the ID so I can assign it
<daker> popey: thanks mhall119 tested the package for me
<zsombi> mihir: and put a FIXME comment in your code, so you know when the bug is done, you can switch to use that
<dpm> zsombi, bug 1298306 for the DatePicker day format ordering
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1298306 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Do not hardcode ordering of day number and day name in DatePicker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298306
<zsombi> dpm: thanx!
<zsombi> unbeliveable, I cannot do anything with that bug! LP kicks me out :/
<dpm> time out issues? I've been having quite a lot of them in the last few days
<mihir> zsombi, bug #1298307
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1298307 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "PickerPanel with custom Picker component" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298307
<zsombi> mihir: thx!!!
<mihir> zsombi, you are welcome :)
<mihir> dpm, we can discuss this thing in our today's meeting and can move ahead
<mihir> these things*
<dpm> mihir, yes. popey, mihir, shall we make the Calendar meeting a hangout today, similarly to what we did with Music?
<popey> great idea.
<mihir> dpm, at same time ??
<mihir> popey, are we gonna get any designer inputs ? we need them.
<mihir> because changing after developing would be tedious task , so better we can get inputs and then develop.
<daker> popey: it's Cut the rope game
<dpm> mihir, yes, that's why I've tagged the bug as 'needs-design' and asked michelR to provide some input. But I'm not sure if he'll be participating in the Calendar meeting
<mihir> dpm, are we still open for designer calls ?
<dpm> mihir, what do you mean?
<mihir> designers for our community  ?
<mihir> like developers.
<dpm> mihir, you mean if we're open to get more community designers to the team? Absolutely! If you know of any, just let us know
<mihir> dpm, sure !!! i'll ask
<justCarakas> alex_abreu, do you know what the status of the datepicker for HTML5 is is ?
<alex_abreu> justCarakas, we havent started on it yet
<justCarakas> alex-abreu: any idea when we can expect it ? and, do we need to replace the datepickers we use in the meantime than with the new datepicker ?
<alex-abreu> justCarakas, no eta yet, we will start on new ui bits next week though ... you can definitely use any date picker in the meantime though, no constraints there
<justCarakas> k, so I gues there won't be updates to the HTML5 while the app showdown is still open ?
<alex-abreu> justCarakas, this is a possiblity  but unlikely at this point, there will be updates to the js API bindings though I think
<dpm> popey, do you know what's going on with the review of this app? I'm not really sure I understand his problem: https://plus.google.com/105824122847813147186/posts/1Ca2Ey42wVg
<justCarakas> alex-abreu, anyway Im looking forward to it. Its realy nice to work with the UI already but I cant wait till it is more complete
<alex-abreu> justCarakas, yes we are working on it, the pieces are coming together
<justCarakas> alex-abreu is there a way I can help with it after the app showdown is over ?
<popey> dpm: lemme see
<popey> dpm: i think dholbach may have bounced it, I don't even know what app it is!
<popey> and the website doesn't allow me to search by developer
<popey> ah, maybe zbird
<alex-abreu> justCarakas, sure any help is welcome
<justCarakas> alex-abreu nice :D
<popey> dpm: left a comment
<dpm> popey, cool, thanks!
<tempnickname> Is there a irc channel for questions about the core apps?
<popey> tempnickname: you're in it!
<tempnickname> popey: thanks!
<tempnickname> I'm playing around with music-app, and when I open it I get a message "No Music Found.  Please Import Music and restart the app"
<tempnickname> How do I import music?
<Mihir> pkunal-parmar: we are having hangout today !
<popey> tempnickname: are you using it on the desktop or on a mobile device?
<Mihir> popey: will update us with invitation:)
<tempnickname> popey: desktop
<pkunal-parmar> ok
<tempnickname> Back when I was running 13.10 I had it working at some point, but I can't figure it out now
<popey> done Mihir
<popey> tempnickname: the music needs to be in ~/Music and you need to run mediascanner to find them
<tempnickname> Mediascanner, that's it
<tempnickname> Thanks
<tempnickname> popey: uhhhh, that's the path to mediascanner?
<dholbach> popey, dpm, did you resolve the zbird situation?
<popey> dholbach: left a comment for the dev
<popey> tempnickname: it's called mediascanner-service and once installed it should be in the path
<tempnickname> Ok thanks
<dholbach> popey, hum... you approved it?
<Mihir> join #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<popey> dholbach: no
<popey> dholbach: sorry, yes.. he removed the bits, didnt he?
<dholbach> thanks
<Mihir> pkunal-parmar: we are waiting for you !
<dholbach> kyleN, dpm, mhall119: I assume you won't have too much time to go through a bunch of ubuntudeveloperportal bugs today?
<dpm> dholbach, kyleN and I will be busy with scopes stuff today, unfortunately :(
<dholbach> so we push back by a week?
<kyleN> dholbach, I apologize but I am extremely busy. can we postpone
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good, I should have time if we push it back a week
<dholbach> ok cool, will do
<dpm> thanks dholbach!
<dpm> popey, another dogfooding bug assigned, nice! bug 1280612
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1280612 in Ubuntu Calendar App "do not display map when no location" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1280612
<dpm> if anyone is up for a trivial review on Calendar to encourage a new contributor, here's a nice opportunity! ^
<popey> yay
<dholbach> popey, I sent a mail to ubuntu-phone about the security policy groups
<timppa> Hi, is there any guides available for doing qml extensions? I cannot get things working anynmore, with the old SDK the way I did things worked..
<marcinello> hello
<marcinello> dpm: thanks for mentioning :)
<dpm> marcinello, thanks for your work!
<popey> dholbach: great!
<dholbach> mhall119, how could I fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/1286651? is that in the theme somewhere which needs to be fixed in bzr?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1286651 in Ubuntu App Developer site "404 | Community | Developer.Ubuntu.Com" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> marcinello, here's another bitesize bug that could be good to look at. Would you be interested in picking this one up? bug 1297463
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1297463 in Ubuntu Weather App "App should start with larger window on desktop" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297463
<marcinello> dpm: yes, I can take care of that too
<dpm> marcinello, excelent! I saw you know how it works, so feel free to assign it to yourself
<marcinello> dpm: assigned, thanks
<dpm> \o/
<blaroche> dpm: i was thinking of looking at bug 1267814, you know of any info setting up google sync with calendar?, it's likey useing syncevolution:
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1267814 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Sync'ed calendar events don't appear at the correct time" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267814
<dpm> blaroche, exactly
<dpm> blaroche, this is probably one of the most important bugs we've got right now, so if you're interested in that one, that'd be a fix that would really make a difference
<dpm> blaroche, if you are on 14.04, you can just set up a google account in system settings > online accounts
<dpm> and then tick the Calendar switch
<blaroche> i can take it and look at it tonight.  it would be about 6+ hours before i can look into.
<dpm> you can easily try it on the desktio
<dpm> blaroche, that'd be awesome
<dpm> *desktop, I mean
<blaroche> ok.  on 14.04 i'll test on desktop, and see what I can find
<dpm> blaroche, excellent, please assign the bug to yourself once you start looking at it, so that we can coordinate the work with anyone else willing to help on that one
<dpm> and thanks!
<blaroche> yw
 * popey hugs blaroche 
<blaroche> thanks popey, i'm going to choose to feel happy about that ;)
<popey> :D
<dholbach> dpm: I mentioned the hangout on twitter - should we mention it somewhere else as well?
<dpm> dholbach, I've just done it on G+ and FB :)
<dholbach> for some reason I couldn't post it on the G+ page nor in the G+ community
<dholbach> ah great
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<dholbach> I'll take the dog for a quick walk and brb
<dpm> let me do it on the app dev page too, I've only done the g+ community
<dpm> ok
<dpm> ok, done it on the G+ page now too
<dholbach> http://ubuntuonair.com/ is updated now as well
<dholbach> ^ in case you're interested in Ubuntu App Dev Schools
<belkinsa> You have the session today, right?
<dholbach> yeah, we had one yesterday and one in just a few seconds :)
<belkinsa> And thanks for looking at my suggestions for the community.ubuntu.com page
<dholbach> belkinsa, thanks for bringing them up in the first place
<dholbach> it took me a while :)
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<dholbach> if you have questions, please prefix them with QUESTION: :)
<dholbach> if you made it here, you might be interested in this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoRunningAppDevSchool
<dholbach> do we have questions so far?
<dholbach> technical questions? organisational questions?
<belkinsa> I guess I do.
<dholbach> belkinsa, nice - what's your question?
<belkinsa> QUESTION: Is is possible to do organize a App Development School virtually within the LoCo?
<dholbach> any more questions?
<micah2> QUESTION: I am going to be giving an introduction to Ubuntu App Development lesson at LinuxFest Northwest (A big linux conference in Bellingham, Washington, USA). What is the best way for me to promote this session to the existing Ubuntu community? A fair bit of the marketing is already done since it is at an established conference.
<micah2> cool ideas, thanks, guys!
<dholbach> rock on! :)
<dbarth> micah2: just mention jono, dholbach or dpm in a tweet
<dholbach> that might work as well ;-)
<dbarth> micah2: then the world will know about your event ;)
<dholbach> or @ubuntuappdev
<jono> micah2, happy to promote it :-)
<dholbach> thanks a bunch! :)
<micah2> thanks, jono
<jono> micah2, just mail me the details
<jono> brb
<micah2> jono, will do
<dpm> micah2, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoRunningAppDevSchool
<micah2> popey, for the presentation I'm going to do on Ubuntu app development, I was thinking of walking through the code of an app like Stallboard. Is the source for Stallboard available on Launchpad?
<dpm> micah2, and make sure that your event is in the app dev schools world map: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2677/
<dpm> if you need any help, ping me or dholbach
<popey> micah2: no, but it's just a fork of https://launchpad.net/animal-farm
<micah2> okay, good to know. Maybe I should make a Lunduke board.
<micah2> BTW, popey, thank you for Stallboard. It is lots of fun surprising my wife with the sound of Stallman declaring "this is egregious" :)
<popey> lol
<micah2> dpm, I'll put the event on the map. I've looked around the LocoRunningAppDevSchool site, I'll consider if some of it will fit into my 50 minute window.
<dpm> micah2, cool!
<dpm> micah2, feel free to pick any content from the presentation materials, I'm sure you can reuse part of it for your 50 mins presentation
<micah2> dpm, how do I add my event to the app dev schools world map? Do I have to be a member of a LoCo?
<dpm> micah2, yes, although if there is no one from a LoCo around, perhaps mhall119 as an admin of the LoCo site can help you add your event
<micah2> I'll send him the details later and ask him to add it.
<dpm> micah2, excellent!
<micah2> thanks for all the guidance, dpm
<dpm> no worries, looking forward to seeing up there, it will not only give it visibility, it will also encourage other teams!
<roman2861> 23:00 in Saint-Petersburg, too late for questions:)
<elopio> renato: thanks for merging my address book branch.
<elopio> renato: can I get a review on the other two?
<renato> elopio, which one?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/address-book-app/fill_form-professional/+merge/208929
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/address-book-app/fill_form-profesional-update/+merge/208930
<elopio> renato: those two ^
<renato> good,
<elopio> I've already merged then with trunk.
<renato> I am about to release a new version of the address-book-app
<renato> I will check those after
<elopio> renato: thanks.
<rpadovani> sergiusens, I want to cry :( I did a full bootstrap of my device, but click-buddy doesn't work. What do I do wrong?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-28
<gruio> Hello
<gruio> Anyone else had the bug with the multiple opening windows in QT?
<mario__> I came in late, but from what I have heard, the community is very welcoming of people developing on ubuntu
<zsombi> nik90: ping
<akiva-mobile> A bit curious; does anyone here maintain a seperate ubuntu os install for just testing and running code? Because i am planning to muck around with unity, I am tempted to do this.
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Studio for Ubuntu SDK | http://askubuntu.com/q/440193
<binaryking> for the app showdown, which ubuntu touch version should I use? framework 14.04 or 13.10? also, which architecture should I use and can Qt4 apps be deployed to Ubuntu Touch?
<akiva-mobile> binaryking, why do you want qt4?
<DanChapman> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning
<binaryking> akiva-mobile: actually, that app I am thinking of porting to Ubuntu Touch is built upon Qt4
<akiva-mobile> binaryking, really? From my experience, it should not be too hard to upgrade to Qt5
<akiva-mobile> The syntax has largely stayed the same
<akiva-mobile> binaryking, what app is it?
<nik90> zsombi: pong
<zsombi> nik90: we have some issues with the clock app AP tests
<zsombi> nik90: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7166706/
<zsombi> nik90: and this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7166749/
<nik90> zsombi: Both are UITK failures
<zsombi> nik90: the first one is in ubuntu_clock_app.tests.test_alarm.TestAlarm.test_delete_alarm_must_delete_from_alarm_list
<zsombi> nik90: looks so, I just wanted to ask you whether you had seen this before :)
<zsombi> nik90: I've received your video, just didn't had time to look at it yet
<nik90> zsombi: yes I have seen before happen rarely. I believe elopio has a MR to fix the tab switching timing issue.
<akiva-mobile> The desktop session preview; is it supposed to be tablet mode?
<akiva-mobile> for mir unity8
<nik90> zsombi: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/tab_selection_timing/+merge/210219
<nik90> zsombi: btw can you merge trunk for the alarm timezone MR? I can then test and state the results in it.
<zsombi> nik90: aaaaaaaaaah, you got the bastard!!! ;)
<zsombi> nik90: thx, I'll ping timp for that!
<nik90> ;)
<zsombi> nik90: so, checked the video.... omg... I see a nasty bug there, so report one! Seems Qt5.2 brought us more pain that we thought, so I need to re-work the layouting a bit...
<nik90> zsombi: will do. I will create a sample app to help reproduce the bug. I was wondering if I was going crazy and doing something wrong at the most basic level :D
<zsombi> nik90: nopez. when you have the green rectangle disappearing, that means the item is not "waken" (hidden: false) when the default layout gets back. On the other hand, the reason the Label does not appear on the default layout is unknown to me, but seams the property change is not executed correctly for that component.. I am wondering, if you'd have more components to move
<zsombi> between layouts, what would happen with all of those...
<nik90> zsombi: I will try that
<zsombi> nik90: the MR you pointed from elopio is included in the package we are getting the clock AP errors
<zsombi> nik90: so that cannot be guilty fo rthat, or the fix is not enough.
<nik90> zsombi: oh. Let me talk to elopio and see if we can fix the issue. That's one of the reasons why I use the UITK emulator helpers. The emulators are more fail-proof and supposed to work reliably.
<nik90> zsombi: I think he should come online in a few hours
<zsombi> nik90: ok... meanwhile I've updated both alarm MPs
<nik90> zsombi: thnx.I will have to wait for the deb package to install on phone
<zsombi> nik90: yope, unless you wanna build it on teh device yourself ;)
<nik90> ;)
<nik90> zsombi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1298886
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1298886 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Layout incorrectly sizes the children in the default layout when using Components{}" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> zsombi: btw I think Ubuntu Layouts works fine, the bug is most likely in how I use the UITK components
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Friday, and happy Something On A Stick Day! :-D
<justCarakas> like this JamesTait http://t1.rbxcdn.com/035ee1eedeb11605053ecfbcdc079aa7
 * JamesTait eyes the URL suspiciously.
<justCarakas> its SFW :)
<JamesTait> justCarakas, *anything* is safe for work when you're the only one home. :-P
<justCarakas> haha :) I'm not at home, I'm at work :p
<justCarakas> jamestait, but we use IRC here so why not also be on this channel
<JamesTait> justCarakas, I'm at home, and at work.
<justCarakas> lucky you JamesTait, I'm traveling 4 hours a day to and from work
<JamesTait> justCarakas, I am *very* fortunate - I get to work from home, I get to occasionally visit nice places, all expenses paid, *and* I have *amazing* colleagues.
<justCarakas> JamesTait, what is your job than ?
<JamesTait> justCarakas, currently, mostly this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Interfaces/ClickPackageIndex
<gcollura> When using ItemLayout { } should I always specify its height and width?
<JamesTait> justCarakas, so when you're searching for software on your Ubuntu phone and it's not returning the result you know is there, that's probably my fault. ;)
<gcollura> apparently the answer is: yes
<gcollura> popey, if you want to prepare your lunch today, it is better for you to approve the last saucybacon update :P
<popey> haha gcollura
<popey> gcollura: I'm on it..
<gcollura> popey, thanks ;)
<justCarakas> JamesTait, ahh :p nice job
<popey> gcollura: approved
<gcollura> thanks popey
<popey> and it starts fine on my phone too
<gcollura> popey, great
<JamesTait> Question to throw out there for my personal project, while I remember: what's a good way of mocking a remote HTTPS API for unit testing my QML app?
 * nik90 is interested in JamesTait's question as well.
<popey> yeah, we need that for reminders too
<popey> JamesTait: you should ask this on au ☻
<JamesTait> popey, that's a good idea, you know. :)
<JamesTait> Why didn't I think of that?
<JamesTait> I thought maybe weather-app would offer some clues, since it pulls data from a variety of online sources, but I didn't find anything. :(
<popey> indeed, balloons wants to implement this but I dont think he has enough round tuits
<popey> but I'd like to see this answered publicly somewhere so devs can do it, so yeah, put it on AU and we can all upvote and when it doesn't get an answer, add a bounty
<JamesTait> Mmmm, bounty. :)
<AskUbuntu> module "QtQuick.Dialogs" is not installed on 14.04 | http://askubuntu.com/q/440281
<zsombi> nik90: checking the layouts bug: so if the Page containing layouts goes straight into PageStack, then everything works well?
<nik90> zsombi: that's right.
<nik90> zsombi: I am not sure if me adding the Tabs{} inside a Component{} is supported officially though.
<t1mp> nik90: I don't see a reason why that should not work
<t1mp> any Item can be added inside a Component right?
<t1mp> hmm you are talking about a specific Tabs instance? well you cannot refer to it outside of the Component
<zsombi> t1mp: we're talking about layouts :)
<nik90> t1mp: I am not sure if you saw the sample code I attached in the bug report, but essentially I put that Tabs{} instance inside a Component{} so that it gets loaded only when required.
<nik90> t1mp: but yeah the bug is triggered with the Ubuntu Layouts. Otherwise Tabs{} in Component{} works as expected :)
<mihir> popey, ping !!
<popey> mihir: pong!
<mihir> popey,  could you comment on this bug ?
<mihir> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1294674
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1294674 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Editing events not working" [Critical,Triaged]
 * popey looks
<mihir> i have posted video , and it works fine just need confirmation on that
<popey> yeah, works here
<mihir> Hmm shall we close this?
<popey> commented
<popey> once we push to the store, yes
<popey> fix committed
<mihir> popey, thank you :)
<popey> no, thank _you_! :D
<mihir> and almost all of dogfoods are either in progress or released
<mihir> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bugs?field.tag=bacon-dogfood
<mihir> so we are good to go in that :)
<zsombi> nik90: ok, as I anticipated: The Rectangle is always hidden, which is a bug :(
<zsombi> nik90: the rect from teh default layout I mean
<zsombi> nik90: ok... so th ecause of the problem is that the default layout is not visible when you get it from the components... the original state is restored to the Rectangle, however that vas still having visible = false, so that's why the rect is hidden
<zsombi> nik90: so, at least we know the problem :)
<JamesTait> popey, nik90: askubuntu.com/questions/440297
<akiva-mobile> Add the installation prefix of "Qt5Core" to CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH or set
<akiva-mobile>   "Qt5Core_DIR" to a directory containing one of the above files.  If
<akiva-mobile>   "Qt5Core" provides a separate development package or SDK, be sure it has
<akiva-mobile>   been installed.
<akiva-mobile> qtcreator is giving me this error when running cmake
<akiva-mobile> Is this a setting I need to do in Qt creator, a missing package, or do I need to branch it?
<AskUbuntu> What's a good way to mock a remote HTTPS API for unit testing my QML app? | http://askubuntu.com/q/440297
<sergiusens> popey, hey, latest images and shorts seems to show wrong dates, have you noticed?
<popey> i had not
<popey> talking to dev now
<JoeyChan> sergiusens    I'm dev of shorts    same happen to me
<JoeyChan> debug ing now
<nik90> JamesTait: thnx. Bookmarked it
<nik90> zsombi: ah okay..good to know. Anything I can do on my end to fix it?
<sergiusens> JoeyChan, great; might be related to the move to qt 5.2
<sergiusens> but I'm just guessing with the basis on when it started
<JoeyChan> wow   r250 using 5.2 ?
<JoeyChan> I didn't notice that
<JoeyChan> I found shorts works well in my desktop
<JoeyChan> 5.0.2 in my desktop
<zsombi> nik90: nope, I managed to get a fix for it :)
<zsombi> nik90: just need to clean up the branch from teh debug mess I've added :D
<balloons> JamesTait, on an AP level, you can see an example of it in stock ticker and some other places. The idea is to mock a simple python webserver and call against that.
<nik90> zsombi: cool
<JamesTait> balloons, I'll take a look later on, thanks!
<balloons> JamesTait, https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/stock-ticker-mobile-app/mock-server-for-testing/+merge/194971
<JamesTait> Oh, brilliant!
<iBelieve> nik90, ping
<nik90> iBelieve: pong
<iBelieve> hi nik90, I have a question about your instructions for uploading to the PPA. As the last step, it says to use the file project-dashboard_version_all.changes, but I only see  *_source.changes and *_amd64.changes files
<iBelieve> nik90, Should I use the _source one?
<nik90> iBelieve: I was referring to the file that ends with .changes. On my computer I got a file called, project-dashboard_0.2_source.changes
<nik90> iBelieve: and that's what I uploaded to the PPA
<iBelieve> nik90, okay, thanks
<nik90> iBelieve: ignore the *_amd64.changes file
<nik90> iBelieve: you just need the one with *_source.changes
<popey> correct
<popey> *_source.changes
<iBelieve> nik90, I'm uploading the _source.changes file right now. Thanks for your instructions, they're very easy to follow and make the process so simple
<nik90> iBelieve: yw :)
<iBelieve> I just updated v0.2.1 to the PPA, now I'm going to publish it to the click store and then I'll publicize this version
<nik90> iBelieve: awesome..looking forward to it
<jesseflb> how does it work?
<jesseflb> anyone?
<nik90> jesseflb: how does what work?
<iBelieve> jesseflb, how does what work?
<nik90> iBelieve: lol..coincidence :P
<iBelieve> nik90, lol
<iBelieve> snwh, ping
<popey> nik90: i was watching a film last night on netflix... and as i was scrolling around films / shows it really made me think of Flashback.
<nik90> popey: yay :)
<popey> hmm i want https://github.com/juj/emscripten-scummvm on my phone
<iBelieve> Is there anyone around with a device who could test a click package for me? I'd like to make sure it's launching and working correctly before uploading it to the store.
<popey> iBelieve: sure
<popey> iBelieve: have you tested with the click-reviewers-tools?
<iBelieve> popey, thanks, I'll get you the link in a second once it finishes uploading. Yes, I tested it with the click reviewers tools but I'm a little confused about the desktop_Exec flag. It's passing, even though the Exec= line is a hard-coded path (for the Debian package)
<mzanetti> iBelieve: hit me
<mzanetti> oh, sorry. wasn't at the end of the log. still can test it too if you want
<iBelieve> mzanetti, popey here's the link: http://ubuntuone.com/7Ld2sv4qNSoj0qB94JWhko
<popey> iBelieve: i get a warning
<popey>       "link": "http://askubuntu.com/questions/417342/what-does-functional-qml-application-uses-qtwebkit-mean/417343",
<popey>       "text": "Found files that use unsupported QtWebKit (should use UbuntuWebview or Oxide instead): backend/services/OAuthPage.qml"
<popey> doesnt start here iBelieve
<popey> i get a black screen
<popey> Exec=aa-exec-click -p com.ubuntu.developer.mdspencer.project-dashboard_project-dashboard_0.2.1 -- qmlscene $@ /usr/share/project-dashboard/project-dashboard.qml
<popey> yeah, that's never gonna work
<popey> needs to be qmlscene $@ ./project-dashboard.qml
<nik90> popey: that's how it is for Flashback, Sockworld and so on
<nik90> socketworld*
<popey> its not
<popey> Exec=aa-exec-click -p com.ubuntu.developer.nik90.flashback_Cliffhanger_0.3.3 -- qmlscene   $@ Flashback.qml
<popey> thats from the .local/share/applications/foo.desktop file
<nik90> hmm..in my .desktop file, I have Exec=qmlscene $@ /usr/share/flashback/Flashback.qml since qmlscene $@ Flashback.qml didn't work on the desktop
<iBelieve> popey, thanks for testing. I had a feeling that would happen. Now I've got figure out how to maintain a separate .desktop file for Debian and Click
<popey> nik90: do you have Path set ?
<nik90> popey: yeah I do
<nik90> popey: I followed what was given in Socketworld to help with having the same .desktop file for both debian and click package
<popey> Exec=aa-exec-click -p com.ubuntu.developer.majster-pl.socket-world_socket-world_0.9 -- qmlscene   $@ socket-world.qml
<popey> same
<popey> Exec=qmlscene   $@ socket-world.qml
<popey> ^^ thats the one thats in the opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.majster-pl.socket-world/current directory
<popey> whhich is what ships with the click
<popey> the one in ~/.local is the one munged by the click installer to add the apparmor wrapper
<nik90> popey, iBelieve: I just cloned project-dashbaord from the git repository and then installed it on the phonen using qtcreator. It installed and I was able to launch it properly
<popey> I dont know what voodoo makes that work
<iBelieve> nik90, weird...
<iBelieve> nik90, wonder if it's not using the .desktop file?
<popey> maybe "click build" futzes with the .desktop file? I dunno
<nik90> popey: did you install the click on the desktop using pkcon?
<popey> but I just grabbed the com.ubuntu.developer.majster-pl.socket-world_0.9_all.click from the store and unpacked it with ar -x and tar zxvf and the desktop file definitely doesn't have path specified in exec
<popey> nik90: i never install clicks on the desktop
<nik90> popey: because my .desktop file (in trunk) has Exec hardcoded and that's what I uploaded to store as well.
<nik90> so I guess during the click creation, it somehow changes that or something
<popey> lemme unpack the click i got from the store
<nik90> I just unpacked the click I uploaded few hours back, it has Exec=qmlscene $@ flashback.qml.
<nik90> however my trunk has the hardcoded path
<popey> nik90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7169296/
<nik90> so the click package changed it
<popey> yeah
<popey> \o/ click magic
<nik90> so why didnt that magic work with project-dashboard?
<popey> iBelieve: how did you build that click?
<nik90> iBelieve: also in your click package I see .qmlproject.user files which shouldn't be there
<iBelieve> popey, I have a script that copies everything into a release dir, removes some files (like .git), inserts the version number, and then builds the click
<iBelieve> nik90, thanks I'll remove that
<nik90> popey: yup something is wrong with the way that iBelieve created the click
<nik90> popey: I just created the click using qtcreator of project-dashboard and there everything is fine
<popey> cool
<popey> ^ do that iBelieve ☻
<iBelieve> nik90, click didn't change it - qtcreator did. Same thing happened when I used qtcreator to make the package
<iBelieve> nik90, (refering to a few lines back about the hardcoded path)
<iBelieve> popey, can you try the same link again (new package, same version number though)
<popey> sure
<nik90> iBelieve: the new click package is now correct
<iBelieve> nik90, you used the same link I gave popey?
<nik90> iBelieve: yup
<nik90> but let's wait to hear from popey
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-03-28-164254.png
<iBelieve> popey, yeah!
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-03-28-164314.png
<iBelieve> nik90, cool, because that was built using my same script just with the Exec= line changed so it's not hardcoded. I plan to make a second script for packaging the deb
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-03-28-164338.png
<iBelieve> nik90, then I can have my desktop icon for the deb :)
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-03-28-164402.png
<popey> hehe, the timer sometimes leaps seconds
<nik90> iBelieve: indeed :)
<popey> 1->3
<iBelieve> popey, awesome, glad to see it's working. Thanks for the screenshots
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-03-28-164441.png
<popey> np
<popey> enough now? ☻
<nik90> popey: lol the same issue as with the clock app from long time ago :P
<popey> ☻
<iBelieve> popey, it's a bug in the SDK probably. because I have it set to redisplay every second. However, the time is based on the time elapsed since the timer was started, so it won't affect the accuracy of the results.
<popey> right
<nik90> iBelieve: actually it is a timing issue. The timer you run isn't being executed every second due to activity in the same thread
<nik90> iBelieve: btw what is the activity indicator on the top right with a number inside it indicate?
<iBelieve> nik90, interesting.
<nik90> iBelieve: also I get connection error dialog boxes after the project import is done
<iBelieve> nik90, oh, the number was for debugging to make sure it works. I forgot to remove it.
<iBelieve> nik90, that's odd about the error. Did you connect to a valid project? I don't have checking set up yet to make sure the repository you connected to exists
<kalikiana> nik90: have you had a chance to look at the SortFilterModel API? https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1B0yHmPr5yOHri3zZLtRba7eYhTR_K374zZAdED7xgy8/edit
<nik90> iBelieve: I imported one of my old github projects. The import went fine and I see the issues and pull requests. But I still see the connection error dialogs sometimes. I have to press couple of times to hide them
<iBelieve> nik90, the activity indicator runs the first time you create a project. After that synchronization happens in the background.
<nik90> kalikiana: yeah I had a look at it briefly. I was trying to cross-check with all the use cases in mind
<iBelieve> nik90, hmm, did it give the URL that failed to load?
<nik90> iBelieve: the error I got was "Connection Error. Unable to complete action: undefined"
<kalikiana> nik90: cool, no rush just checking
<iBelieve> nik90, would you mind giving the name of the repo (assuming it's public) so I can debug it?
<nik90> and the activity indicator is still running all the time
<nik90> iBelieve: sure.
<iBelieve> nik90, I'm still working on adding better error messages
<nik90> iBelieve: https://github.com/krnekhelesh/NSTrain
<snwh> iBelieve, you rang?
<nik90> kalikiana: I am making notes of the document.
<iBelieve> nik90, weird - I didn't get any errors
<iBelieve> nik90, can you turn off the GitHub plugin and then try again?
<nik90> iBelieve: ok. let me try
<iBelieve> oh... and I also changed the issue body to display the JSON for debugging and accidentally committed that :)
<iBelieve> snwh, I was wondering about the 256x256 icon for Project Dashboard - it looks like there's transparent whitespace at the top and bottom, so it looks funny when I use, i.e. on my Google+ page. Is there anyway to get the icon to extend to the edges and be a perfect square?
<nik90> iBelieve: okay I don't get the connection error any more. Just got it once while navigating into an issue, but couldn't reproduce it.
<iBelieve> nik90, thanks for reporting it. I'll work on better error checking/messages and see if I notice it at all.
<nik90> iBelieve: a few UI behaviour seems a bit strange. I will report bug reports for that.
<iBelieve> nik90, thanks, much appreciated
<snwh> iBelieve, it's true
<snwh> iBelieve, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7027392/pd.png
<popey> I like that icon.
<iBelieve> thanks snwh, my google+ page will be very happy :)
<snwh> iBelieve, for the G+ I can give you the hires version
<iBelieve> snwh, that would be cool too
<snwh> same link
<snwh> popey, :)
<snwh> iBelieve, ^
<iBelieve> snwh, thanks
<iBelieve> nik90, ping
<jdstrand> mzanetti: weird, authenticator is telling me that no accounts are set up... I used it earlier today (I think, definitely yesterday). did something change on google's end?
<jdstrand> no, that should be it. iirc, this doesn't even have the networking permission
<jdstrand> shouldn't*
<candelibas> Hi guys, I'm developing a sound recorder application for ubuntu.I'm using Cordova API and trying to find a way for pausing record.Anyone have an idea?
<candelibas> I didn't find any pause method for recording.I think I will extend media plugin or create own plugin
<sarnold> candelibas: what would a 'pause' provide that 'stop' and 'start' don't provide?
<candelibas> sarnold: 'stop' method finishes record session.So,I can't resume for recording.There is no already method for this(asking if any).Therefore, I must find another way.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-29
<DanChapman> good morning
<gcollura> DanChapman, are we going to support sendmail and imapsendmail as outgoing options
<gcollura> ?
<gcollura> DanChapman, and goodmorning :)
<DanChapman> gcollura: atm i have no idea thats probably a question for jkt. although after reading this http://trojita.flaska.net/draft-imap-sendmail-00.html i think its something we should try and provide
<gcollura> ok DanChapman the part where you save and load settings is going to be done soon, I'll upload the code so you can complete your part
<gcollura> the sending part needs a bit more work because I don't know how to pass certain values
<DanChapman> gcollura: great thanks for letting me know
<gcollura> DanChapman,
<gcollura> https://github.com/gcollura/trojita/tree/ubuntu-touch
<gcollura> tell me if there are some problems in reading/writing settings and I'll fix them for you
<gcollura> DanChapman, we wrote the settings page push the code somewhere so I can use it for my tests :) I don't want to write one :p
<DanChapman> gcollura: awesome thanks, yep will let you know once it's working ok
<gcollura> DanChapman, ok perfect, thanks
<akiva-mobile> What is the best channel to ask newbie ubuntu sdk questions?
<akiva-mobile> You know; for someone not familiar with cmake.
<nikwen> akiva-mobile: I guess this one. ;)
<akiva-mobile> nikwen, huh... You have been warned :)
<akiva-mobile> I pulled the unity8 branch, and had it running yesterday. When I booted up today, and tried to build and run it, it is saying : No executable specified.
<akiva-mobile> I am trying to read qt documentation; one thing I do not understand, is whether cmakelists is auto generated, or do I have to manually muck around with it?
<akiva-mobile> I don't know if its the type of code I should be putting my hands on.
<akiva-mobile> huh... I'll probably have to reinstall ubuntu or something; maybe then this issue will go away
<akiva-mobile> Start from scratch
<nikwen> avika-mobile: CMakeLists.txt is not auto-generated. It's the file where developers specify how the project is built.
<nikwen> Maybe delete the sources and download them again.
<akiva-mobile> nikwen, Probably a good idea. Someone else found my question on Ask Ubuntu, said they were suffering from the same issue, and reported a bug
<nikwen> akiva-mobile: Good luck. ;)
<akiva-mobile> nikwen, It will be called the fellowship of the ring
<akiva-mobile> ty
 * akiva-mobile heads off to Moredoor
<akiva-mobile> nikwen, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7174098/  Tried what you suggested. I removed everything, rebuilt it, spick and spam
<akiva-mobile> any ideas?
<nikwen> akiva-mobile: Do you have g++ installed?
<akiva-mobile> sec; maybe I got cache or soemthing mucking it up.
<akiva-mobile> nikwen, humm yah, unless something hiccupped
<akiva-mobile> brb
<akiva-mobile> going to try all that
<akiva-mobile> nikwen, yah g++ is installed
<akiva-mobile> and still no luck
<akiva-mobile> here is the thing; this worked like two days ago
<nikwen> Have you tried the first answer on this site? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14807294/how-to-install-cmake-c-compiler-and-cxx-compiler
<nikwen> (It's not actually about installing.)
<BadDesign> akiva-mobile: What problem do you encounter?
<nikwen> BadDesign: He posted this link with his errors while compiling Unity8: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7174098/
<akiva-mobile> BadDesign, I honestly think it is the woes of having upgraded this system from 13.04, then 13.10, and to 14.04. I'm going to do a fresh install tomorrow
<sergiusens> how can that be?
<sergiusens> how are you running this?
<akiva-mobile> running what?
<sergiusens> that pastebin seems incomplete
<BadDesign> akiva-mobile: How are you running CMake? Is there a CMakeLists.txt file that sets CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER ? or do you set it explicitly when you run CMake?
<akiva-mobile> BadDesign, I think everything is default. I have little experience with Cmake.
<BadDesign> akiva-mobile: Are you using CMake from repositories?
<akiva-mobile> BadDesign, yah
<nikwen> akiva-mobile: And you're telling me that while I am upgrading to 14.04. ^^
<akiva-mobile> nikwen, well it worked the first day
<akiva-mobile> and then when I restarted, it would not work anymore
<akiva-mobile> :P
<nikwen> Strange...
<akiva-mobile> I blame Ghosts
<BadDesign> akiva-mobile: Open a fresh terminal, and paste the ouput of 1) whereis gcc 2) whereis g++ 3) whereis cmake 4) g++ -v 5) cmake --version . Are you starting cmake from the root of the project ? Did you read the README of the particular project you're trying to compile for any defines/flags you might need to set before running cmake ?
<BadDesign> akiva-mobile: or do you have a build dir ? and start cmake from it ?
<akiva-mobile> BadDesign, Well first its unity8; that is the project I am trying to make. I followed the guide by ubuntu initially, but ended up having issues. Instead, I just went to qtcreator and used its bazaar import feature
<BadDesign> i.e. cd myproject; [ ! -d build ] && mkdir build; pushd build; cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug ..; make -j8 target
<BadDesign> akiva-mobile: You could try to clean the build directory maybe some CMakeCache.txt files got in there that are incorrect
<BadDesign> as CMake doesn't have a clean command you have to delete them manually
<akiva-mobile> BadDesign, I completely removed them then tried a reinstall
<akiva-mobile> or at least, I did a rm -rf of the build directory and the project directory
<akiva-mobile> do you think that should have been enough?
<BadDesign> akiva-mobile: rm-ing the contents of build dir should be enough
<akiva-mobile> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7174385/
<akiva-mobile> what does make -j8 target do?
<akiva-mobile> BadDesign, Actually the best advice I think would be to direct me to an addequate cmakes tutorial or documentation. I don't need to know everything, but I just don't want to have people hold my hand through the process.
<BadDesign> akiva-mobile: it runs make after the Makefile has been created by cmake
<BadDesign> akiva-mobile: try setting CC and CXX vars or the other methods listed here https://stackoverflow.com/questions/15291978/cmake-and-default-compilers/15292233#15292233
<BadDesign> export CC=`which gcc`
<BadDesign> export CXX=`which g++`
<BadDesign> and after that cmake ..
<akiva-mobile> BadDesign, in the parent cmakelists.txt?
<BadDesign> akiva-mobile: no, in the shell you're running cmake from
<BadDesign> akiva-mobile: you could set them also in the cmakelists.txt if you want
<akiva-mobile> BadDesign, up until now, I have been using qtcreator to do this.
<BadDesign> akiva-mobile: so you run cmake from qt creator, then you need to tell qt creator wizard about the defines
<BadDesign> -DCMAKE_C_COMPILER=/usr/bin/gcc -DCMAKE_CXX_COMPILER=/usr/bin/g++ -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE
<BadDesign> inside the textbox on that wizard
<BadDesign> -DCMAKE_C_COMPILER=/usr/bin/gcc -DCMAKE_CXX_COMPILER=/usr/bin/g++ -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug
<akiva-mobile> BadDesign, one thing I am wondering; is this usually neccessary for people trying to edit unity8?
<BadDesign> akiva-mobile: I think you don't have the environment configured correctly inside qt creator, i.e. the kit
<BadDesign> akiva-mobile: not sure, haven't compiled unity myself
<akiva-mobile> truly a cmakes guru. okay
<sergiusens> the onyl reason you'd want to build unity8 on ubuntu is to develop for it
<akiva-mobile> ^
<akiva-mobile> that is what I want to do :) Definitely a learning process.
<nikwen> akiva-mobile: Regarding the -j8 option. It advices make to use 8 cores. I usually use -j16 as it is much faster, even though my CPU has only 4 cores.
<akiva-mobile> nikwen, oh thanks
<BadDesign> nikwen: not true, if you specify to many jobs than you have cores , more jobs are waiting for one another and in the end it'll be more slower
<akiva-mobile> what the? why is ubuntu SDK not showing itself installed?
<nikwen> BadDesign: Ok, that's true, but for me -j16 is the fastest.
<BadDesign> I doubt it, but I guess we have to measure
<akiva-mobile> ... this is strange...
<nikwen> akiva-mobile: Have you installed it as described here? http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/installing-the-sdk/
<akiva-mobile> nikwen, I had it installed via the repos in 13.10
<akiva-mobile> and did an upgrade
<akiva-mobile> distro upgrade*
<akiva-mobile> i'm just looking at it in synaptic atm...
<akiva-mobile> and yet it says it is installed in the ubuntu software center o_o
<nikwen> Oh, the recommended way is to install it from the custom repo which you can find on developer.ubuntu.com.
<BadDesign> akiva-mobile: What does dpkg -l ubuntu-sdk say?
<akiva-mobile> BadDesign, hmmm no there are two versions apparently, but the official one does not show up in synaptic
<akiva-mobile> sec
<nikwen> And a great explanation of the -j command: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4802164/why-does-make-j-perform-better-when-it-is-passed-a-number-larger-than-the-numbe
<nikwen> akiva-mobile: PPAs are disabled when you update the distribution. Did you enable it again?
<akiva-mobile> everything, but I just don't want to have people hold my hand through the process.
<akiva-mobile> <
<akiva-mobile> bah sorry
<akiva-mobile> akiva@Akiva-ThinkPad:~$ dpkg -l ubuntu-sdk
<akiva-mobile> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<akiva-mobile> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<akiva-mobile> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<akiva-mobile> ||/ Name                            Version              Architecture         Description
<akiva-mobile> +++-===============================-====================-====================-====================================================================
<akiva-mobile> un  ubuntu-sdk                      <none>               <none>               (no description available)
<akiva-mobile> bah I shouldnt flood
<akiva-mobile> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<akiva-mobile> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<akiva-mobile> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<akiva-mobile> ||/ Name                            Version              Architecture         Description
<akiva-mobile> +++-===============================-====================-====================-====================================================================
<akiva-mobile> un  ubuntu-sdk                      <none>               <none>               (no description available)
<nikwen> Ok, I gotta leave now. My system's going to update to 14.04. :)
<akiva-mobile> nikwen, gl :P
<BadDesign> akiva-mobile: dpkg -s ubuntu-sdk ?
<popey> you might want to use paste.ubuntu.com akiva-mobile
<nikwen> Thanks. :D
<popey> (please)
<akiva-mobile> BadDesign, yep
<akiva-mobile> popey, sorry
<BadDesign> I assume 'un' means uninstalled?
<akiva-mobile> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7174466/
<akiva-mobile> BadDesign, I think it might because there are two identical packages in the repos
<akiva-mobile> BadDesign, maybe I'll file a bug report or something. Either way I am reinstalling; My ubuntu could really use it.
<akiva-mobile> BadDesign, thanks for the help
<gcollura> popey, what do you think of this new design? http://i.imgur.com/NkjQI5K.png
<popey> oooh
<popey> sorry, got to go, hungry
<popey> ☻
<gcollura> ahaha :)
<popey> i like it
<gcollura> thanks, suggestions?
<popey> I'll let you know once I play with it.
<popey> but I do like the idea of browsing by pictures, like the gallery app, and shorts
<gcollura> popey, I've also made from scratch the ConditionalLayouts
<gcollura> I want to design a new database management, the problem is that I will probably end up with incompatibility with the older version
<gcollura> the way I manage recipes, categories and other stuff is really insane and slow
<popey> gcollura: needs a database migration then for existing users?
<gcollura> popey, if I redesign the db, I will try to provide a migration process if possible
<daker> hi popey
<popey> hi
<daker> can you test a page on the phone browser for me ?
<popey> sure
<daker> popey: http://bit.ly/1dXKjxX
<daker> there is two lists on this page, try to scroll each one
<popey> nothing scrolls
<popey> it highligts where my finger touches, but as i swipe nothing scrolls
<daker> hmm ok thanks
<akiva-mobile> gcollura, beautiful :)
<gcollura> thanks akiva-mobile
<akiva-mobile> The red is very royal
<akiva-mobile> a good warm aesthetic, perfect for looking up food :)
<gcollura> :)
<AskUbuntu> QM ListView display only 1 row ( if covered in Column and row ) | http://askubuntu.com/q/440877
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-30
<AskUbuntu> QML ListView overwriten with buttons - but should be in different rows | http://askubuntu.com/q/440904
<AskUbuntu> About ubuntu touch core apps | http://askubuntu.com/q/440962
<akiva-mobile> I need a cool name for a heads up terminal
<akiva-mobile> like "Dash" or "Hud" or "Scope"
<akiva-mobile> maybe the Huc?
<akiva-mobile> or Hut?
<AskUbuntu> QML ListView is not scrollable ( if included within a row ) | http://askubuntu.com/q/441113
<qtros> Hi guys! I need little help - can someone test my Click package on device?
<qtros> Here you arehttp://ubuntuone.com/1hhvO4EbtBaAWaUyfvBNit
<qtros> http://ubuntuone.com/1hhvO4EbtBaAWaUyfvBNit
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-23
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> ahayzen_: I put them on different tabs
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, awesome :) you should be able to make that component generic as well
<ahayzen_> ...if it is exactly the same on both tabs
<ahoneybun> ahayzen_: my friend was saying that the app I am coping from iOS has a button that switch the buttons to edit the other textfield
<ahayzen_> you could do that
<ahoneybun> oh?
<ahoneybun> that would be ideal
<ahayzen_> just have a property TextField focusedField ... then set it to the one that the buttons are focussing on ... like you mean that both text fields are visible? you have a button to flip which the buttons write to?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahayzen_> yeah do that ^^
<ahoneybun> let me grab a screeni
<ahayzen_> then have a button at the bottom to flip that has... onClicked: focussedField = focussedField == fieldA ? fieldB : fieldA
<ahayzen_> then change when you click the number buttons to reference focussedField.text
<ahoneybun> ahayzen_: too much at once lol
<ahayzen_> hah
<ahoneybun> not even to the property yet
<ahayzen_> lol
<ahayzen_> so like put the property somewhere where the buttons can access it...so like in the Column {}
<ahoneybun> https://plus.google.com/+AaronHoneycutt/posts/jA63bs8DkCp?pid=6129216980386487874&oid=110525358571541799848
<ahayzen_> so what changes the focus of the buttons?
<ahoneybun> there is a button above the numbers
<ahoneybun> each number
<ahayzen_> ok i think what i said will work
<ahoneybun> so a property
<ahayzen_> so basically have a property storing the currently focussed textfield
<ahoneybun> 2 buttons will switch the numbers button to effect each textfield
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahayzen_> then you have a button(s) that flip that value
<ahoneybun> property TextField focusedField
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahayzen_> yup
<ahoneybun> I would like a example if you could
<ahayzen_> and maybe set it to the left one to start with
<ahoneybun> I learn like that
<ahayzen_> erm gimme like 15min+ i gotta collect washing :) \o/
<ahoneybun>         property TextField focusedField = score1.text?
 * ahayzen_ learns by example as well ;)
<ahayzen_> property TextField focusedField = score1 ... was what i was thinking
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10656622/
<ahoneybun> k
<ahayzen_> outside of anchors {} ;)
<ahayzen_> i'll build something in a bit ;)
<ahayzen_> brb
<ahoneybun> k
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, something like this ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10656754/
<ahayzen_> or like you could use states if you started having more things depend on the currently focused field
<ahoneybun> whats the add 1?
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahayzen_> a label lol
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, is that the sortof thing you were looking for?
<ahoneybun> let me try
<ahoneybun> from this example the buttons should not have ids
<ahoneybun> ahayzen_: TypeError: Cannot read property 'text' of undefined
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, is that in mine or your code lol ?
<ahoneybun> mine
<ahoneybun> I replaced mine with ideas from yours
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, you probably haven't set an initial value for the focused field?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10656994/
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, ah parent.focused won't work
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahayzen_> it would either be parent.parent.focused.text or put an id on the column and do ... columnId.focused.text
<ahayzen_> ..or it might by inscope anyway so you can do focused.text
<ahayzen_> one of them will work ;)
<ahoneybun> ok parent.parent works
<ahoneybun> now the button
<ahoneybun> ahayzen_: it works!
<ahayzen_> \o/
<ahoneybun> brb bathroom and sode
<ahoneybun> *soda
 * ahayzen_ is likely to go to sleep
<ahoneybun> back
<ahoneybun> now to add a + and - buttons
<ahayzen_> \o/
<ahoneybun> can I have the 1 2 3 and so on buttons switch from adding to sub?
<ahayzen_> adding to sub?
<ahoneybun> + to -
<ahoneybun> turn it from adding 1 to taking 1 away
<ahayzen_> well it is appending it to a string
<ahayzen_> but like you could take the substring of it
<ahoneybun> oh?
<ahayzen_> depends if you actually want them to act like push/popping from a string ... or like adding/subtracting from an integer?
<ahoneybun> 2nd one
<ahayzen_> you'll need todo parseInt each time you want to manipulate the value then ... or have another property that stores the actual value as an int and then the textfield just 'views' that
<ahoneybun> way above me
<ahayzen_> hah
<ahoneybun> parseint?
<ahayzen_> yeah https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/parseInt?redirectlocale=en-US&redirectslug=JavaScript%2FReference%2FGlobal_Objects%2FparseInt
<ahayzen_> and then toString() but that could get messy
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahayzen_> it may be best to have a property inside the textfield with the actual value ... or to use a control that allows you to use ints rather than strings
<ahoneybun> how would the property go?
<ahayzen_> property int actualValue: 0
<ahayzen_> then do text: actualValue.toString()
<ahayzen_> ..i think...
<ahayzen_> then you would be able to do parent.parent.focused.actualValue += 1 ... or -= 1
<ahoneybun> would the property be below the other one?
<ahayzen_> would need one inside each TextField
<ahayzen_> but then the type of the other property may need to change to var rather than TextField as well lol
<ahoneybun> oh boy/
<ahayzen_> lol
<ahoneybun> property inside the textfield {} ?
<ahayzen_> yup
<ahoneybun> { property}
<ahayzen_> hm?
<ahayzen_> like TextField { property int actualValue: 0 }
<ahayzen_> and then text: actualValue.toString() as well
<ahoneybun> k
<ahoneybun> for the buttons?
<ahoneybun> textfield?
<ahayzen_> the buttons need to have their parent.parent.focused.text changed to parent.parent.focused.actualValue
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> how do I switch the buttons from + to - ?
<ahayzen_> heh
<ahayzen_> have another var ... which you set to 1 or -1 ... then do ... actualValue += 8 * myVar ... so it would do += 8 * 1  .... or += 8 * -1
<ahayzen_> (for the button for 8 ;) )
<ahoneybun> ahayzen_: var?
<ahayzen_> property
<ahoneybun> property var
<ahayzen_> property int
<ahayzen_> or var would work as that can be anything
<ahoneybun> some many "..." lol
<ahoneybun> it makes it hard to read
<ahayzen_> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtqml-typesystem-basictypes.html
<ahayzen_> haha
<ahoneybun> plus I'm back at C++ or code in gerenel
<ahoneybun> ahayzen_: can you write what the 8 button property would look like?
<ahayzen_> ok you wan't another property at the column level. which you then set to 1 (for addition) or -1 (for subtraction)
<ahayzen_> then your onClicked for the button, say 8, would change to be parent.parent.focused.actualValue += 8 * myProperty
<ahayzen_> you may also want to look at the repeater ;) http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-repeater.html
<ahoneybun> property var myProperty: 1 or -1?
<ahayzen_> you would change its value from another set of buttons ;)
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahayzen_> so have a button to do addition/minus mode?
<ahoneybun> I have a button to switch modes
<ahayzen_> yeah which then switches the property to be either 1 or -1
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10657197/
<ahoneybun> I'm working on the 1 button
<ahayzen_> yeah like that will by subtracting at the moment?
<ahayzen_> so make another button which changes myProperty = 1 then it'll be adding :)
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, anyway mate i've gotta go to sleep now ;) have fun :)
<ahoneybun> thanks ahayzen_ alot
<ahayzen_> no problem :)
<ahoneybun> have some good sleep
<ahayzen_> thanks night o/
<AskUbuntu> error in uploading click package to ubuntu app store | http://askubuntu.com/q/600107
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I am now, if you still need help
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ahayzen has been helping a lot with *our* new app
<ahoneybun> a scoreboard
<mhall119> nice, I figured when I saw ahayzen talking to you that you didn't need me anymore :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I sent a email to the membership board
<mhall119> \o/
<ahoneybun> always need you mhall119 :)
<mhall119> :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: http://imgur.com/dxXQE8x
<ahoneybun> my app also has 290 users now!
<mhall119> the beginners app?
<ahoneybun> yep
<mhall119> awesome
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> it was 240 on friday
<ahoneybun> then 271 on sat
<ahoneybun> now 290
<ahoneybun> is there a official facebook page
<ahoneybun> ?
<mhall119> for what?
<ahoneybun> Ubuntu
<ahoneybun> in general
<mhall119> https://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux
 * ahoneybun needs to make a icon for gazeteer
<ahoneybun> thats community managed
<mhall119> https://www.facebook.com/ubuntuappdev for appdev
<mhall119> that's our official page
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> I did not want to put a non offical page in my app
<ahoneybun> in case someone put some bad stuff on there and hurt the image of ubuntu
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I think like 5 or 6 people would vote for more including you for the Board
 * mhall119 is already on a Council
<akiva-thinkpad> whats up everyone.
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, or zbenjamin -- ping
<ahoneybun> hey akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, o/ whats new?
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: almost 300 users
<akiva-thinkpad> lol triple :)
<akiva-thinkpad> nice stuff
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> making a new app with ahayzen's help
<ahoneybun> mhall119:
<ahoneybun> lint_maintainer_domain
<ahoneybun>         email=aaronhoneycutt@ubuntu.com matches special domain=com.ubuntu.aaronhoneycutt.gazeteer
<ahoneybun> ?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, new app?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> a score keeper
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, for golf?
<ahoneybun> anything really
<ahoneybun> it was for a card game
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<ahoneybun> but could be used for a lot of things
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: I think it is pretty cool
<ahoneybun> I could not find anything like it on the store currently
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, if you have a use for it, then this is reason enough to have it.
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I just need to get the icon made up
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: still around?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, yah
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: I'm getting a warning from the SDK
<akiva-thinkpad> ?
<ahoneybun> let me get it in a pastebin
<ahoneybun> email=aaronhoneycutt@ubuntu.com matches special domain=com.ubuntu.ahoneybun.gazeteer
<akiva-thinkpad> sounds like something in a json file
<ahoneybun> com.ubuntu.ahoneybun.gazeteer
<ahoneybun> Aaron Honeycutt <aaronhoneycutt@ubuntu.com>
<ahoneybun> name and maintainer
<ahoneybun> The uploaded package name (com.ubuntu.aaronhoneycutt.gazeteer) does not use your namespace (aaronhoneycutt)
<akiva-thinkpad> hmmmm
<akiva-thinkpad> don't know;
<ahoneybun> I can't upload it till I fix it so..
<ahoneybun> I'll wait till more people are online
<ahoneybun> thanks akiva-thinkpad
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<seb128> lut davidcalle
<davidcalle> Hey seb128 :)
<mrqtros> popey hello! If you will have some free time, please, test it: https://code.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ubuntu-rssreader-app-startup-time/+merge/253769
<popey> mrqtros: saw that over the weekend, will take a look, sure
<dholbach> good morning
<seb128> hey dholbach
<mrqtros> Hi, dholbach
<dholbach> hi seb128
<dholbach> hi mrqtros
<mrqtros> popey thanks!) Joey will review too, I hope this will be enough) If you will like it, we can update version in the store. I think that it's time to up minor version ;) After transition to C++ we can up major version to 1.0
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad: hello, what's up
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, on the autopilot plugin; I could not find the widget in the run config to insert my widget into. Its not in the object pool, or a child of anything. I was wondering if I could make it my own mode instead; that would be easier I think.
<akiva-thinkpad> does that make sense?
<akiva-thinkpad> give it its own mode*
<akiva-thinkpad> I don't know why I said "my"
<akiva-thinkpad> I made a thread about it in qt center; I didn't get an answer http://www.qtcentre.org/threads/61656-Cant-find-object-for-quot-Mode-Projects-gt-Project-gt-Build-amp-Run-gt-Kit-gt-Run-quot-to-add-widget
<akiva-thinkpad> My understanding is that if I wanted to add a configuration widget into the run config of a project, I would need to find the widget to insert my widget into from the object pool.
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  upstream does not want to overload the fancytabbar with new modes. That is only a simple point...maybe not even th emost relevant.
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, does my problem make sense though?
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, the only other way I can figure this, other than coupling it with a different mode,
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  I do not think that the widget what you need is exposed... so I doubt that you can add a new widget there
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, so I would need to push to qtcreator, an addToObjectPool() right?
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  I am out of office today... and zbenjamin is off too, so it is hard to figure out much :)
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, thats fine. I just want to tie up this loose end. Do you think i should see if qtcreator would allow me to push a patch that would expose that widget?
<akiva-thinkpad> or should I ask you later when you are in the office?
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad: Not a bad idea to check with the upstream
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, okay i'll try that then. enjoy your day off
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  thanks :)
<dholbach> dpm, I look forward to rtm moving to vivid at some stage, so we can drop the hack for bug 1434415 :)
<ubot5> bug 1434415 in Ubuntu Help App "Build fails on utopic" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434415
<dholbach> it'll require all of us hackers to move to vivid too (it's partly not on my radar because I moved to vivid a while ago :))
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach, huh... I just realized there is no animal background for vivid
<akiva-thinkpad> animal wallpaper*
<dholbach> akiva-thinkpad, you don't want me to fix that
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach, lol
<dholbach> it'd probably look a lot like http://www.goparoo.com/kids/drawings/anna-africa-monkey.gif
<daker> ping nik90 (dekko on lxc question)
<nik90> daker: pong
<daker> nik90: do you know how can i run dekko on lxc ?
<daker> dekko doesn't run on 14.04
<nik90> daker: Have you got the ubuntu-sdk libs installed on lxc? Or do you need help with that as well?
<daker> yes
<daker> from A-Z
<nik90> daker: http://nik90.com/fiddling-around-with-lxc-containers/
<nik90> daker: ^^ should help with getting lxc up and ready from scratch on 14.04
<balloons> So I see https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1434125/+merge/253658 is still a thing dholbach :-)
<daker> nik90: ok i'll try it
<nik90> daker: once you get lxc up and running, you should be able to open a lxc terminal and run the cmake scripts for dekko like you always do
<nik90> daker: the only drawback of lxc is that it doesn't allow creating chroots that one might need to run dekko on the phone. But I guess that time you can always use the host machine for that
<dholbach> balloons, yes - didn't ahve time over the WE
<daker> nik90: no i don't need a chroot, i only want to run dekko on desktop so i can fix/test stuff
<mardy> bzoltan_: hi! Do you have a minute to talk about bug 1393697?
<ubot5> bug 1393697 in click (Ubuntu) "Cross qmake to the chroots" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1393697
<bzoltan_> mardy:  that issue is long fixed
<nik90> daker: ok
<bzoltan_> mardy: but keep in mind that it is available only for Vivid. because it needed a qtbase update what was hardly possible for Utopic.
<ogra_> nik90, it would be nice if the handle of the circle menu could drop a slight shadow ... i'm using my webapp hack wih all my webapps locally and notice that on white pages the handle kind of vanishes visually
<mardy> bzoltan_: right, so, do I understand correctly that this does not depend on which Ubuntu version the developer is using, but it depends only on the targetted framework?
<mardy> bzoltan_: I'm using vivid, but my click framework is 14.10
<bzoltan_> mardy:  Yes
<faenil> contacts app shows blank page when tapping on "Import contacts via Google" but the phone is not connected
<mardy> bzoltan_: not even if we pay Mirv a beer? ;-)
<bzoltan_> mardy: we need to offer something harder to him and to a bunh of other folks :)
<ogra_> which folks do you want to offer to Mirv ?
<mardy> ogra_: funny one :-)
<mardy> bzoltan_: is it only about qtbase, or would there need other packages to be updated (click, I guess)?
<mardy> "only" :-)
<dobey> mardy: backporting the new qtbase to 14.10/rtm is probably not something you want to have done :)
<Mirv> qt 5.4 comes to rtm by making vivid the rtm :)
<dobey> yeah taht
<Mirv> so "just" fix all the vivid bugs
<Mirv> mardy: qtbase can't be updated alone, it needs to be all 20 Qt modules plus rebuilds of various components of ours (which means backporting qt 5.4 related fixes from trunks)
<bzoltan_> mardy: qtbase and click, that is all
<Mirv> but speaking about backporting, if someone can pinpoint the needed feature from 5.4 code commits and it can be backported to 5.3, that would be possible and would only affect qtbase
<bzoltan_> mardy:  for the sdk... and as Mirv sai, all other package what is built on qtbase should be rebuilt... joyride
<Mirv> oh right now reading backlog, cross qmake package would probably be doable by just updating qtbase, unless there was something 5.4 specific in there.
<dobey> Mirv: but that would still break the framework
<Mirv> ok
<dobey> Mirv: because building against qtbase 5.4 won't be runnable by people who don't have an updated image
<Mirv> I meant adding the qmake binary package to 5.3rtm qtbase packaging
<dobey> oh, if it doesn't need qtbase 5.4 it might be ok
<Mirv> although getting click + qmake-cross to work involved some ugly/unpleasant apt problems when creating chroot
<dobey> i'm just very wary of such things, because we recently ran into a problem after 5.4 landed in vivid, with the way clicks were being built in jenkins
<dobey> as they were being built on vivid, not rtm
<Mirv> I'm also wary, it's a rather complex path to fully enable click cross-qmake building in rtm since it wasn't a piece of cake in vivid either when it was done
<Mirv> and introducing it had a potential to break image building (which it did) etc
<mardy> Mirv: the description of bug 1393697 says that that binary is provided with qt 5.3
<ubot5> bug 1393697 in click (Ubuntu) "Cross qmake to the chroots" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1393697
<Mirv> mardy: in 5.3.2, in vivid, involving many other updated packages like click, ubuntu-touch-meta and even Oxide (which was then reverted later though) because it complicates the click chroot creation afaik
<Mirv> mardy: so getting qmake-cross package in rtm 5.3.0 qtbase is not the biggest problem, but getting something functional using it is more complex
<dobey> anyway, vivid is supposed to be "stable" soon, right? :)
<Mirv> yes, in a "few weeks". again depending on how quickly all bugs are fixed :)
<Mirv> it might also take a few weeks before we'd have qmake-cross working inside click chroot for rtm-14.09
<mardy> Mirv: so, you are saying that if I isolate the patch which generates qmake-cross and apply that to 5.3.0, I still won't be able to use it?
<Mirv> mardy: no, I didn't read the backlog at that point. the commit is there, you can recompile qtbase, but getting the qmake into automatically created click chroots might be more complicated. but I think you might even just get the 5.3.2 qmake-cross and try it out.
<Mirv> mardy: the packaging change was http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src/revision/199
<Mirv> plus some fixes in later commits
<Mirv> mardy: .deb at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.3.2+dfsg-4ubuntu9/+build/6754505/+files/qt5-qmake-arm-linux-gnueabihf_5.3.2%2Bdfsg-4ubuntu9_amd64.deb
<Mirv> mardy: if you copy the binary manually to the chroot, it might work (but it might be it would need to be built from 5.3.0)
<Mirv> you can open the .deb with file-roller and extract the file from /usr/bin/
<mardy> Mirv: excellent, I'll try
<Mirv> mardy: yeah, sorry, it all depends on whether you need something to hack with or if you want something Zoltan offers to all users :)
<mardy> Mirv: first let's see how well it works, then we can think whether it's worth the pain :-)
<ogra_> dobey, FSVO "soon"
<dobey> ogra_: well, hopefully before W is stable ;)
 * ogra_ sstill has his doubts :P
<dobey> heh
<nik90> ogra_: I'm gonna be cheeky and say patches welcome :P
<nik90> ogra_: I will see what I kind do
<ogra_> nik90, me too then :)
<nik90> s/kind/can
<nik90> :D
<nik90> t1mp: I added the example to the MP. I am hoping that I won't be asked to write a test :P
<daker> dholbach: yo, do you remember this place https://youtu.be/tNPZGc0WmfM?t=18s ?
<dholbach> daker, which nanosecond shot do you mean? :)
<dholbach> but yeah - very nice :)
<daker> dholbach: this one https://i.imgur.com/1xUTFIo.png
<dholbach> yes, thought so :)
<daker> => https://plus.google.com/photos?hl=en%26gpsrc=gplp0&pid=5697853008942523554&oid=109795858099658821877
<dholbach> beautiful, yes :)
<daker> now let's wait for the movie :)
<nik90> ogra_: Is the shadow sufficient? http://imgur.com/bfR0aPr
<ogra_> nik90, totally !
<ogra_> nik90, i also added a minor hack to make buttons active/inactive in my branch ... (probably wrongly by using opacity 0.5 for the action icon)
<ogra_> since i want the back/forward actions to be non-active when there is no history in the webview
<nik90> ogra_: ah, well I am converting those buttons into actionButtons (currently they are basically a qml rectangle) which would provide haptic feedback and also expose the "enabled" property.
<nik90> ogra_: But I guess visually that can be indicated by reducing the opacity of the button
<ogra_> line 83 and 92 in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ogra/junk/alternate-webapp-container/view/head:/Main.qml
<ogra_> line 11 in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ogra/junk/alternate-webapp-container/view/head:/UCSComponents/RadialAction.qml and line 96 in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ogra/junk/alternate-webapp-container/view/head:/UCSComponents/RadialBottomEdge.qml
<nik90> ogra_: ok I will add that functionality as well in UCS. You would get that automatically when you update the component using ucs
<ogra_> (oh, and 118 in the last file)
<ogra_> nik90, heh, well, my approach was rather hackish ... cp /opt/..../dekko/.../UCS /opt/.../blah/
<ogra_> i'll roll a proper build script later :)
<nik90> ogra_: hehe..whatever works for you
<ogra_> (this is all after work stuff so it goes a bit slower)
<LangeOortjes> Hey, I am developing my first Ubuntu (Touch) app, which I hope to run on my Aquaris 4.5E. Now I've seen that the ListItems I plan to use intensively are being overhauled in Ubuntu.Components 1.2. Now my question is, should I target 1.2 or 1.1? My answer will depend on what the Aquaris will run and how fast updates will be pushed to that device. Is there documentation on this matter?
<balloons> LangeOortjes, I would urge you towards using the new components.
<LangeOortjes> balloons, any pointers as to what sites/repositories/lists to follow to keep in the loop on these developments?
<nik90> LangeOortjes: the phones (BQ, N4, Meizu) etc will all transition to vivid (which provides the new listitems) soon enough ~2-10 weeks
<LangeOortjes> that's perfect!
<nik90> LangeOortjes: the transition will happen when the QA team give it the green signal *only* everything continues to work as expected
<nik90> without any regressions
<LangeOortjes> that makes sense
<nik90> LangeOortjes: so if you want to release your app now then you would need to target 1.1. If not go for 1.2
<balloons> LangeOortjes, to stay in the loop, checkout the phone mailing list: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/
<balloons> and most importantly have fun LangeOortjes !
<nik90> LangeOortjes: the current core apps (like clock) for instance, have 2 branches one for the current rtm and another for 1.2 (devel)
<nik90> LangeOortjes: good luck with your app!
<LangeOortjes> balloons, fun I am already having.
<LangeOortjes> nik90, thanks
<t1mp> nik90: it is always good to write a test ;)
<nik90> t1mp: ;-)
<t1mp> nik90: I approved https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-slider-bubble-width/+merge/253620
<nik90> thnx
<t1mp> nik90: no happroval yet, we are using our staging to land some final things to vivid, after that we'll land new stuff to staging
<nik90> t1mp: sure np. I will try to be on the lookout for these kind of low hanging bugs
<t1mp> ok :) I'll let you know when I happrove it
<nik90> t1mp: If I want to backport to vivid later, I am guessing I would need to propose it against vivid as well? Considering this is just a bug fix..
<nik90> t1mp: also, on vivid desktop do you open the toolkit pro file and build it using qtcreator? At the moment I am doing a hackish way of making code changes in qtc and then building and testing it via the terminal
<zsombi> t1mp: nik90: this change has no new API to 1.2 so why not to happrove it?
<zsombi> nik90: open Ubuntu-sdk.pro in QtC
<zsombi> nik90: then build it
<nik90> zsombi: I see that it defaults to debug mode, I suppose that is fine?
<zsombi> nik90: if you want to run some test app you can add to run
<zsombi> nik90: yes, you can change it any tiem to release...
<zsombi> time
<nik90> zsombi: ok,
<zsombi> nik90: if you disable shadow build, and want to run some sample test app from tests/resources, simply use -I modules argument to qmlscene
<zsombi> nik90: also, you can launch teh test apps using tests/launcher/launcher with -I modules and -touch
<zsombi> nik90: that can be helpful as you get all mouse events as touch
<nik90> ah ok
<t1mp> zsombi: is ucdeprecatedtheme.cpp new or a copy of an existing file?
<zsombi> t1mp: it's a copy of UCTheme API, prepared to deisplay deprecation note on MR #4
<t1mp> zsombi: I thought we only land approved bug fixes in vivid now?
<zsombi> t1mp: wasn't this a bugfix?
<zsombi> t1mp: bugfixes, have you seen any special list that limits us to fix only certain bugs?
<t1mp> zsombi: yes it is. What I thought is that we have about 4 bugs that we agreed on for vivid and the rest goes to w?
<t1mp> zsombi: no I haven't seen that list
<t1mp> zsombi, nik90: ok, this MR looks safe. I'll happrove it.
<zsombi> t1mp: afaik only new features go to w, bugfixes still go to Vivid...
<t1mp> ok
<nik90> t1mp: woohoo. thnx
<zsombi> t1mp: we haven't got any blockade on bugfixing for Vivid yet...
<zsombi> t1mp: palette change and MainView's auto-theming on backgroundColor is conflicting lilke hell... binding loop and crash is the result if I change the default palette's normal.background color
<mardy> Mirv: I launched qmake-cross in the chroot, and it complains about: Could not find qmake configuration file ubuntu-arm-gnueabihf-g++.
<t1mp> zsombi: in the theming MR, what's with the docs? In uctheme.cpp you have the same as in ucdeprecatedtheme.cpp, only in uctheme, the ! after /* is missing. Is that intentional?
<zsombi> t1mp: I remove dteh UCTheme docs in purpose, as it'll be re-introduced in -2
<zsombi> 02
<t1mp> zsombi: didn't we get rid of the auto-theming on backgroundColor?
<zsombi> t1mp: and will be introduced ans ThemeSettings
<t1mp> zsombi: maybe we should get rid of the auto-theming in 1.3
<zsombi> t1mp: yes.... or add some property to disable it :/ otherwise lots of apps will be broken
<t1mp> zsombi: no the apps import 1.2. When they change to 1.3, they have to set the theme in their MainView.
<zsombi> t1mp: right...
<t1mp> zsombi: or shall we have a property bool useDeprecatedAutoTheming in MainView? :D
<zsombi> t1mp: yeah :D
<t1mp> I knew you'd like it :p
<zsombi> t1mp: useOldFartAutoTheming
<t1mp> zsombi: apps going to 1.3 will have to update some stuff anyway, because the property useDeprecatedToolbar that they most likely set to false, no longer exists
<zsombi> t1mp: that doesn't exist already in 1.2
<t1mp> ehm
<t1mp> yeah I'm confusing the versions...
<zsombi> :)
<t1mp> I'm happy with 1.2
<t1mp> but 1.3 will be even better :)
<zsombi> t1mp: useDeprecatedToolbar was removed in 1.2, this affects 1.3
<t1mp> yes, I know. I realized that I got confused.
<t1mp> zsombi: didn't we think of an alternative name for "styleset"?
<Mirv> mardy: seems it's in a wrong place, open up http://launchpadlibrarian.net/195952527/qt5-qmake_5.3.2%2Bdfsg-4ubuntu9_amd64.deb and copy usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/mkspecs/ubuntu-arm-gnueabihf-g++ to the chroot too...
<zsombi> t1mp: yes, theme... do you still see them?
<t1mp> zsombi: yes, there are two FIXMEs that mention styleset, and a directory tests/resources/styleset
<zsombi> t1mp: ah the directory.. .the FIXMEs are gonna be removed anyway later, so those are not so relevant
<mhall119> nik90: I have a new theme manager for you :)
<nik90> ogra_: I added the haptic feedback and dropshadow to the upstream ucs component in https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/component-store/add-haptic-shadow-radial/+merge/253832. Since you took the component from dekko, you will need to wait for them to update it.
<zsombi> mhall119: nik90: can you guys also show me that ThemeManager?
<ogra_> nik90, yeah, just browsing the tree
<ogra_> nik90, i dont think i'll stay with the hackish way of cp'ing stuff around on the phone :)
<nik90> mhall119: ooh today has been a productive day for me..only gets better with your ThemeManager
<zsombi> nik90: we also have Haptics singleton, perhaps you wanna use that!
<nik90> ogra_: it seems that the dekko's radial menu version adds support for the text and iconSource property which isnt yet upstreamed
<ogra_> ah
<nik90> zsombi: I did see that, but that only comes with Ubuntu.Componennts 1.2 ?
<mhall119> nik90: zsombi: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ureadit/3.0/view/head:/themes/ThemeManager.qml is the manager itself
<mhall119> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ureadit/3.0/view/head:/main.qml#L37 shows how I use it
<nik90> zsombi: When we switch to vivid, I will move to the Haptics Singleton
<zsombi> nik90: ok
<zsombi> mhall119: lemme check that
 * nik90 looks
<mhall119> zsombi: it doesn't use your stuff (yet, I'm trying to understand how to make them work together)
<zsombi> mhall119: I asked it as we'll have some changes there with teh subtheming
<mhall119> zsombi: my stuff is mostly concerned with color changes
<mhall119> nothing more complex than that
<zsombi> mhall119: byt are you using the UITK themes, liek Ambiance or SuruDark?
<zsombi> but
<mhall119> zsombi: not quite, I didn't know how to import them to use their values
<zsombi> mhall119: Ambiance: import Ubuntu.Components.Themes.Ambiance
<zsombi> mhall119: same for SuruDark
<zsombi> mhall119: and of course the version is 1.2
 * mhall119 will try and make those changes
<zsombi> mhall119: and if you want to set the app theme, Theme.name = <theme_name>
<zsombi> mhall119: nik90: in 1.3 this will become like theme.name: <theme_name>
<nik90> mhall119: the new theming infrastructure that was blogged by zsombi is a combination of app specific and component specific theming. Although at the moment it is only limited to a few components that are documented in the API docs at the moment.
<zsombi> mhall119: nik90: note the difference is not only the smal caps theme, but also teh declarative value assignment
<mhall119> zsombi: you know what would be really useful to me? Being able to specify the color for the Icon in an Action, is that planned?
<zsombi> mhall119: nik90: and you will be able to set palette runtime in declarative way, as well as declare a Dialog using a different theme than the rest of teh app
<t1mp> zsombi: I left a few commentso n https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/01-multiple-theme-engines/+merge/251942
<mhall119> zsombi: nice
<zsombi> mhall119: not atm, but you can file a bug - if no tthere already - to be able to do some hinting on the actions
<t1mp> mhall119: what is the use case for setting to color of an action? Do you want different colors of actions in the header?
<zsombi> mhall119: that particular thing is not really a theming issue, is more like Action specific
<zsombi> mhall119: but if the action visualization is context specific, that can be done on the given context
<zsombi> nik90: mhall119: but as we discussed with t1mp, we most likelly have to get rid o fthe auto-theming we have in MainView... it causes lots of trouble, and the binding loop sometimes comes back even with the current 1.2 theming
<t1mp> if Action gets a color, in each component where you can set an action we have to determine what the color does. For example, in the header it may change the icon color, in a regular button the button color
<nik90> zsombi: auto-theming as in if the app dev chooses a dark mainView background color, the text automatically using a lighter color?
<zsombi> nik90: yes
<zsombi> nik90: the backgroundColor forces the theme to be set to SuruDark when its luminance < 85%
<zsombi> nik90: if I change the palette values of the normal.background, I end up in a binding loop, and even worst, binding transfer crash
<nik90> ack.
<zsombi> nik90: I'm trying to find a workaround, but I doubth it can be solved...
<nik90> zsombi: so in 1.3, it would be such that the app dev should use the theming stuff you showed in your blog post to theme every necessary component he uses in his app at least with regards to the colors used.
<zsombi> nik90: nope ;)
<zsombi> nik90: more
<zsombi> nik90: no need to wait till Component.Completed
<zsombi> nik90: you can do it straight in teh MainView { theme.name: "Ubuntu.Components.Themes.SuruDark" }
<nik90> ok
<zsombi> wow...
<zsombi> woooooooooow!!!!
<nik90> ?
<zsombi> nik90: I must test it, but seems I managed to get rid of the binding loop :D
<nik90> oh!
<JamesTait> In a scope, is a card a single item in the grid? e.g. in the Store scope, "Top Apps" would be a category with, say, six apps, and each app would be a card? And "App of the week" would be a category with a single card?
<zsombi> nik90: haha, I did! :D
<zsombi> t1mp: ^
<zsombi> nik90: also, if you want an AMbiance themed app to open  a Dialog wiuth SuruDark theme, you define your Dialog with Dialog { theme: ThemeSettings { name: "Ubuntu.Components.Themes.SuruDark" } } and that's it
<t1mp> zsombi: good :)
<zsombi> nik90: or , if you want to have a different palette than the default Ambiance: Dialog { theme: ThemeSettings {name: parentTheme.name; palette: Palette { normal.foreground: "pink" } } }
<nik90> zsombi: so the components provide a "theme" property which one can use to theme them individually, that's sweet
<zsombi> nik90: yep
<zsombi> nik90: and will also gave a font property
<zsombi> have
<t1mp> nik90: yes, that will theme the item and all its children (unless the children override it by setting another theme) :)
<nik90> zsombi: yeah all the properties defined in styles/Themes/Ambiance/DialogStyle.qml I guess
<zsombi> nik90: right... and we hope we'll have more API in the Ubuntu.Components.Styles
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<nik90> zsombi: precisely
<mflow> Any ideas what I get undefined reference to symbol 'dlclose@@GLIBC_2.2.5' ?
<balloons> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> balloons, are you able to easily trigger jenkins on a non-team member mp? ... eg this one https://code.launchpad.net/~darran-kelinske/music-app/lp_bug_1428454/+merge/253566 ?
<zsombi> nik90: but, to be honest, a MainView's backgroudn I'd rather change with MainView { theme.palette: Palette { normal.background: "whatever_color" } }
<zsombi> nik90: because then teh background can be valid for the whole app, would give more consistency in colors
<nik90> zsombi: I agree
<zsombi> nik90: changing teh MainView's bacgroundColor only changes teh app's background, but perhaps that's not only the only place one would like to see the color changed...
<zsombi> nik90: and, apps could have their own colors on the Ambiance theme. without defining their own theme
<dholbach> balloons, I just had a chat with dpm - would it be possible to hook up the help app with the jenkins infrastructure?
<balloons> dholbach, ahh right. Certainly, we'll just need to ask CI to coordinate. I think I might be able to propose an MP for some of it to make there lives easier
<dholbach> balloons, cool - what do we need to do?
<balloons> dholbach, we should also add it to the core apps group so jenkins can acess it
<ahayzen> balloons, also i was thinking for your quality section of developer.ubuntu.com ... is there a section on pep8/pyflakes? as it would be useful to be able to point someone to a page explaining what it is, how they can set it up etc
<dholbach> yes, sure - do you think you could look into that?
<nik90> ahayzen: ooh +1
<balloons> dholbach, sure thing
 * dholbach hugs balloons
<balloons> ahayzen, I added him to the test writers team; shouldn't be a problem anymore
<ahayzen> balloons, ah ok thanks :) ... is this the best way of doing things in the future for 'drive-by' or non-team folks?
<balloons> ahayzen, if you approve the mp it should kick off jenkins, but I understand why that's annoying
<balloons> in this case I think drizzle is going to be doing more than just this contribution, so it makes sense
<ahayzen> yeah :/ sometimes i wanna see if jenkins is happy before top approving
<balloons> ahayzen, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-ci/1282/ is running now
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks :)
<balloons> dholbach, so we want to make help an official core app n'est pas?
<dholbach> yep
<zsombi> t1mp: the tests/resources/styleset/Simple I used for testing, later it would be more visible what it does, yet it only prints out the theme it uses
<ahoneybun> howdy
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: I got it to work
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, well done man :)
<t1mp> zsombi: okay
<ahoneybun> big thanks to you though ahayzen
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, no problem :)
<ahoneybun> I need to get the emulator to load
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: I'm having a problem uploading the package though
<ahoneybun> The uploaded package name (com.ubuntu.aaronhoneycutt.gazeteer) does not use your namespace (aaronhoneycutt)
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, iirc the package names should be gazateer.aaronhoneycutt now?
<t1mp> nik90: your MR landed in staging :)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: I'm on 14.10
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, the stores policy has changed...let me see if i can find the docs
<ahoneybun> oh darn
<dholbach> balloons, sorry... please ignore the next mails about the help-app - I pushed changes to the wrong branches - let me go back and fix it :)
<dholbach> I'll let you know when I'm done :)
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/publish/ ... "Be sure to pick a unique namespace for your submissions, such as <appname>.<username> – this is the only setting which can not be changed later on."
<ahoneybun> that name worked
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> now for someone to review it
<ahoneybun> published
<t1mp> kalikiana: I resubmitted https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/waitForHeaderAnimation/+merge/253843 with a prerequisite. Nothing changed besides that, but it will need a new approval from you
<zsombi> t1mp: btw, those tests do test warnings, the test is failing if there are binding loops, remember?
<dholbach> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1434415/+merge/253844 is good to go now
<t1mp> zsombi: ok. But can you somehow also verify that setting or unsetting the theme was successful?
<zsombi> t1mp: I can, but there are the other tests which do that AFAIR, so it would be a double test
<t1mp> zsombi: if you think I am too strict in reviewing,  please take revenge here :) https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/headlock/+merge/253121
<zsombi> t1mp: strictnes sis good, I have to convince you that your worries are not needed ;)
<t1mp> oh wrong link, I meant here: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/headlock/+merge/253845
<kalikiana> t1mp: ack
<zsombi> t1mp: I'll take it
<t1mp> zsombi: if those tests are there only to check for binding loops, make that obvious from the code. I'd say update the function names (maybe a comment that binding loops generate errors)
<t1mp> zsombi: thanks
<zsombi> t1mp: ok, will give more descriptive names or comments, whatever :)
<t1mp> kalikiana: thanks
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/gazeteer.aaronhoneycutt
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yey .... version 0.2 already ;)
<ahoneybun> had a problem
<zsombi> t1mp: you're killing me with these copyright dates :D
<t1mp> zsombi: I wonder now whether we really need to update them
<t1mp> zsombi: if (C) 2012 means 2012 and after, then we don't need to update
<zsombi> t1mp: why only now?
<zsombi> t1mp: well, it used to mean...
<kalikiana> t1mp: there is no implied "and after" in copyright law…
<zsombi> t1mp: tst_theme_engine tests only the deprecated test... I can rename it to tst_deprecated_theme, however teh new one will have a different test module
<zsombi> t1mp: it'll be called tst_subtheming, which includes the same tests but with the new context
<t1mp> kalikiana: so we should update the year when we make changes to a source file?
<kalikiana> t1mp: yes
<t1mp> kalikiana: ok, I trust you :)
<t1mp> zsombi: ^ there you have it ;)
<t1mp> zsombi: better to rename it, so when we do a clean-up for 2.0 eventually we know which files are no longer needed
<zsombi> t1mp: I have copyrigth laws
<zsombi> yeah, will do
<t1mp> zsombi: you have copyright laws? What does that mean?
<zsombi> t1mp: I don;t have any laws, I'm not a liar :D
<kalikiana> zsombi: but maybe a lier? http://img01.cp.aliimg.com/imgextra/i1/836620130/T22uVwXh0NXXXXXXXX_!!836620130.jpg
<zsombi> kalikiana: me not a catman ;)
<dee_> hi, is it normal that i have to debug my html 5 app (with a usb connected ubuntu phone) in the webbrowser? i get some errors in the application output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10661935/
<zsombi> t1mp: pushed an update on the theming
<t1mp> zsombi: thanks, I'll check it
<t1mp> kalikiana: care for a small review? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/removeToolbarExample/+merge/253851
<t1mp> seb128: ^fyi, fixing your bug
<seb128> t1mp, thanks ;-)
<dee_> nobody who can help me?
<dee_> ..
<popey> alex-abreu: are you able to help dee_ ?
<t1mp> zsombi: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/01-multiple-theme-engines/+merge/251942 looks good, approved.
<zsombi> t1mp: thx!!!
<t1mp> zsombi: this one will be 1.3, so no happroval yet.
<zsombi> t1mp: yes.... though teh changes are not really something that are altering the 1.2 in any form...
<t1mp> zsombi: true. But it is safer to start landing all these changes in w
<t1mp> that will be easier to fix if something breaks :)
<zsombi> t1mp: yep
<zsombi> t1mp: ehh... this MR of your si really hard to review...
<t1mp> zsombi: yes, I realized that
<t1mp> zsombi: yours too ;)
<zsombi> t1mp: :D
<t1mp> zsombi: is there a way I can make it easier?
<zsombi> t1mp: the only way is to chain them...
<zsombi> t1mp: basically both prereqs are approved, so I'd say they'll be landing all at once
<t1mp> zsombi: I did. Everything you see in the diff on launchpad is changed only for this MR
<zsombi> t1mp: ahh... ok, I thought you have still the logs from one of the prereqs...
<zsombi> t1mp: I though I saw already some part of the code :)
<zsombi> t1mp: so seems you can also produce 1k+ lines MR ;)
<t1mp> zsombi: yeah. A large part of that consists of new unit tests
<zsombi> t1mp: same here :)
<t1mp> zsombi: also there are now two PageHeadConfiguration versions, and I moved its docs into a separate file. That counts for a lot of lines too
<zsombi> t1mp: so you expect the page tiotle being set to "" shoudl not longer hide the header?
<t1mp> zsombi: the tst_header_visible.qml can be run with qmltestrunner, but also launched with ../../launcher/launcher :) the app has buttons to test out the functionality manually
<t1mp> zsombi: yes, that's correct. But if you are using version <= 1.2, setting the title to "" will still hide it
<zsombi> t1mp: make sure guys from this list will know this!!!
<t1mp> zsombi: to hide it, use head.visible now. Empty string to hide is no good, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1402054
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1402054 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Page header with no title does not have a back button" [High,In progress]
<t1mp> zsombi: that change will be for 1.3. We can mail all the changes for that before we release it
<zsombi> t1mp: few apps use that now, I feel transitioning to 1.3 would be painful a bit if you remove that functionality...
<t1mp> zsombi: perhaps we should track what's changed in 1.3
<zsombi> t1mp: good idea
<t1mp> zsombi: it is an easy change to use the proper API for hiding the header. But yeah we have to tell people
<zsombi> t1mp: perhaps a "What's new?" section should be prepared already in the docs
<t1mp> setting the title to "" was always a workaround until the proper API is there
<t1mp> zsombi: yes, good idea.
<t1mp> zsombi: you want that in this MR?
<zsombi> t1mp: I am affraid people will hate us if we'll have lots of these "small" changes... they can easily pile up to a morman of changes...
<zsombi> t1mp: I'd rather do in a separate one once we get the W open
<t1mp> ok
<zsombi> t1mp: till then we should have a doc where we log
<zsombi> t1mp: in the API doc folder
<t1mp> zsombi: we used to use the CHANGES file for that
<zsombi> t1mp: we neve rhad tags for what's new...
<zsombi> t1mp: but we can have a CHANGES-1.3 and we add everything we do for 1.3 so at the release time we can create a nice doc out of it
<t1mp> zsombi: * ADDED IN: Action: property string iconName
<t1mp> zsombi: we never had that in CHANGES.syntax, but we used it
<zsombi> t1mp: but nothing like NEW\
<dholbach> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1434125/+merge/253658 might be ready now too
<zsombi> t1mp: how woudl we add theming? ADDED ID: plugin?
<t1mp> zsombi: I had this suggestion a while ago https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/no-NEWS-no-CHANGES/+merge/251579
<dholbach> balloons, I'll appreciate your testing on both on pad.lv/mps/help-app :)
<zsombi> t1mp: right... those both are pretty outdated, and we've lost track of them. We've added a section to the docs, and that should be one to track things, teh audience is bigger than for those two files tbh
<zsombi> t1mp: and at the 1.3 release, we can just blog about it
<t1mp> zsombi: your suggestion is good to track it in a doc
<t1mp> zsombi: and then when we release we simply copy&paste that into a blog post
<zsombi> t1mp: +1
<t1mp> and send the link to the blog post to the mailing lists
<zsombi> t1mp: and to G+, right
<t1mp> and to slashdot.org ;)
<ogra_> hey SDK guys ... i'm trying to set applicationName from a variable ... but that shows weird behavior of Qt ...
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10662121/
<t1mp> ogra_: appName does not exist in your .js file. You called it  webappName
<ogra_> any idea what to file a bug against ? i asked ricmm, he says it isnt QML cache related ... pointing me to ted ... who then pointed to SDK
<ogra_> t1mp, yeah, thats just a typo when transferring into the pastebin ...
<ogra_> assume it says appName there :)
<t1mp> the log is indeed not very descriptive.
<ogra_> (it wouldnt start at all indeed)
<ogra_> here it starts but without using any cached data
<ogra_> i actually want to write a generic framework, so all app specific bits should live in config.js ... i.e. so that app devs can bzr pull the upstream source without havin to fiddle with anything but the config file
<ogra_> but that restriction kind of gets in my way :)
<t1mp> ogra_: hmm, changing the applicationName will change the data folder of the app.. There may be a potential security risk there
<t1mp> kalikiana: perhaps you know more about this?
<ogra_> it indeed works fine if i just hardcode the value for applicationName in Main.qml
 * kalikiana reading
<ogra_> t1mp, i think it is rather a matter of processin the import earlier so the value for applicationName is set before it tries to do anything with it
<kalikiana> ogra_: is foo-bar.ogra the correct app name here? does it work if you put it in applicationName directly?
<ogra_> thats only an example indeed
<ogra_> the app name is google-plus.ogra ... and it works fine if i put it into Main.qml directly, yes
<kalikiana> ogra_: did you check if any files are written? maybe the name is evaluated more than once
<kalikiana> I've seen that happen using Qt.resolvedUrl
<ogra_> no, there are no files written at all and i get apparmor denials for the file accesses you se in the log in pastebin
<ogra_> it liiks like something in Qt tries to make use of the applicationName before it has any value
<ogra_> *looks like
<dee_> back ... there was someone who did answer to my question?
<ogra_> it actually seems to replace the applicationName with "QtProject"
<xhoch3> when building an app for Ubuntu Touch I just get error code 1 by qmake
<xhoch3> I have to leave the office in 5 minutes
<xhoch3> so building QML only apps works just fine, if I build any of the examples that contain c++ code it fails
<dee_> mhhh develope a ubuntu phone app isent so easy at last ... i dont like that docu and that there are no example codes ...
<xhoch3> So, new project, then on Applications (not Ubuntu, because I want to write apps that run on all platforms and I need qmake)
<xhoch3> then Qt Quick application
<dobey> xhoch3: to use qmake for c++ apps you need to target the 15.04 framework
<xhoch3> ok, I am on 14.10
<dobey> xhoch3: qmake cross compiling wasn't supported on 14.10 framework
<xhoch3> ah that would explain a lot
<kalikiana> dee_: what are you looking for?
<xhoch3> but good to hear this will work
<xhoch3> dobey, thank you first, I will upgrade my machine to 15.04 and then we'll see =)
<dobey> xhoch3: it's not your machien that's the issue
<xhoch3> ok, but in order to get the 15.04 framework I need it, or not?
<dobey> xhoch3: in the sdk, you need to create a kit for the 15.04 target, and build your app in that. you will also need to specify the 15.04 framework version in the manifest.json file for the click packge
<dee_> kalikiana i wana save a file on the phone, but cant find any api call for that
<dee_> html 5 btw
<dobey> xhoch3: no, click packages are built inside a chroot. you just need to create the one for the 15.04 framework target
<xhoch3> dobey, I cannot select 15.04 in Ubuntu SDK
<xhoch3> ie in the QtCreator
<xhoch3> the highest I can select is 14.10
<xhoch3> ok, I have to go now, I will contact you later, dobey
<dee_> xhoch3
<xhoch3> do you know when you will be available?
<dee_> u can add something in "tools -> options -> ubuntu"
<xhoch3> yes, create click target
<xhoch3> but it doesn't offer me 15.04 :)
<xhoch3> bb, dee_ thx =)
<dobey> eh, it does here
<dee_> kalikiana, i found that: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/html5/current/
<kalikiana> dee_: hmm I know just a little about html truth be told, there's the tutorial https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/html-5/guides/introduction-to-the-html5-ui-toolkit/ which you might have already seen
<dee_> thats all about the UI, i wana start with the logic, if i dont get that to work, i dont need to start the gui ...
<kalikiana> dee_: if you want to open files like pictures, dcuments etc there's content hub https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/html5/sdk-14.10/ContentHub/
<kalikiana> dee_: if you see a dialog letting you pick a file that's how that's implemented in apps
<daker> nik90: anyidea how to solve this ?http://paste.ubuntu.com/10662385/
<dee_> kalikiana, no i need to save and load a config file, with my own format
<nik90> daker: its got to do with the GPG keyring..since that command works on my comp
<nik90> daker: I cant tell why it is unable to retrieve it from the keyserver
<daker> nik90: ok i think i found the problem
<daker> nik90: i just added --keyserver hkp://p80.pool.sks-keyservers.net:80 to force port 80
<nik90> daker: ah ok. does it work now?
<daker> nik90: yes it's downloading the rootfs
<nik90> ll
<nik90> cool
<dee_> someone a idea to save and load a config file in a html5 app?
<dobey> dee_: if it's html5, wouldn't you just use html5 storage for that?
<dee_> dobey ok thats work .... sry ^^
<dee_> but i have to test a restart from the phone
<dee_> there comes the next question ... how can i install my app c
<dee_> ?
<nik90> dee_: do you build a click package?
<nik90> s/a/the
<dee_> did start a "html5 app"
<dee_> and test it on my bq ubuntu phone live
<dee_> with the debug method
<nik90> dee_: if you are using QtC, there should be tools->ubuntu->install application on device
<nik90> I don't have experience with html5 apps, so not sure what IDE developers usually use for development
<dee_> y found it, thx
<dee_> dobey, its work perfect the data is still after a restart avarible
<dobey> nik90: the ubuntu sdk is the documented/supported method of creating apps in html5 for the phone
<dee_> nice i can start my bitcoin wallet app :)))
<daker> nik90: faced this before http://paste.ubuntu.com/10662821/ ?
<nik90> daker: hmm not really
<wallermadev> hey
<wallermadev> having a bit of trouble deploying an application to ubuntu device..
<imnichol> I'm setting up a new project, and I'm getting prompted to "select a path to the cmake executable".  Did I do something wrong?
<imnichol> I'm testing vivid at the moment.
<imnichol> I was able to get around it by creating a project with qmake
<nik90> imnichol: I am pretty sure you don't have the package "cmake" installed :)
<nik90> imnichol: I had this issue on a fresh ubuntu install
<imnichol> nik90, Yeah I kinda figured.  I wasn't sure which one to choose so I flipped a coin and apparently chose the wrong one to begin with
<nik90> bzoltan_: ^^ may be "cmake" should be a dependency of the ubuntu-sdk
<imnichol> While I'm here: it seems like I don't remember where to get documentation for using plugins with qml
<imnichol> I want the user to enter a URL and then hit "go" and get the raw content back from the server
<imnichol> My google-fu seems to have failed me, is there a tutorial?
<imnichol> Is there a broken image link in https://design.ubuntu.com/apps/getting-started/ui-model for anyone else?
<popey> imnichol: yeah, looking into it
<popey> imnichol: fired a mail at the person responsible.
<imnichol> Is it possible to add a C++ plugin to an existing simple QML project?  Or do I need to start over again?
<imnichol> popey, is there a project that I can just file a bug on?
<imnichol> (to report issues with d.u.c)
<popey> for the C++ plugin option, I don't know, bzoltan_ will.
<popey> for the d.u.c, do you mean design.u.c or developer.u.c ?
<imnichol> developer.u.c
<imnichol> Or, either I guess
<popey> well, the answer is different
<dobey> it is possible, but it's not trivial to do, for an exissting project
<popey> developer.u.c is linked at the bottom
<dobey> since the simple qml project doesn't use cmake
<popey> "Report a bug on this site"
<imnichol> popey, I'm running Chrome on 15.04 and I don't see any links to report bugs
<renatu> popey, hi. Who is working on calendar app?
<imnichol> But I can figure it out thanks to the link to it's launchpad site
<imnichol> dobey, how untrivial is it?
<popey> renatu: kunal mainly.
<renatu> popey, ok nice thanks
<renatu> popey, what is his tz?
<imnichol> I have maybe 50 lines of QML, so if it's possible I could just throw it into a new project too.  I wouldn't know where to stick it though
<popey> imnichol: in fact both sites have that link at the bottom
<popey> renatu: South Korea
<renatu> :(
<popey> imnichol: and I'm using chrome too
<popey> wassup?
<dobey> imnichol: it involves adding a build system to the project that doesn't exist in it
<dobey> the c++ project template is a fair bit different than the simple qml one
<mhall119> rickspencer3: do you know who managed dc.ubuntu-us.org ?
<rickspencer3> mhall119, wow, no idea
<rickspencer3> Kevin Cole, maybe?
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<imnichol> popey, ahah you're right, I misinterpreted what you were saying
<nik90> Elleo: hey, I am curious as to how many people have downloaded podbird. I see 3 new bug reports from a new reporter ;)
<nik90> Elleo: Any spike after the recent BQ phone sales?
<daker> nik90: managed to fixed lxc just by restarting :)
<daker> fixe*
<nik90> daker: so are you able to get it started?
<nik90> daker: I don't remember if I restarted or not .. if not I would have mentioned that in my blog post
<daker> nik90: it did start, and managed to attach the shell
<nik90> daker: cool. Now you just need to create the appropriate .desktop files for the gui apps you want to open using your lxc like Qtcreator and a terminal app where you can build stuff
<daker> nik90: the only issue is that when apt-get ubuntu sdk it needs to grab a lot of packages
<daker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10664713/
<nik90> daker: yup, there is no work around for that since the lxc container we downloaded was minimal
<nik90> daker: it is similar to installing the sdk on xubuntu or ubuntu mate for instance
<daker> ok
<ahoneybun> 300 users!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-24
<newbie-13442> hi!
<newbie-13442> I'm trying to write my first web-app. For this I need to modify the user agent. but --user-agent-string="test" does not seem to work. Any suggestions?
<newbie-13442> Plus I would like to test it on my Ubuntu Phone (the bq e4.5 thing). But every time I connect it to my pc I get: Checking installed emulator package. ii ubuntu-emulator 0.16-0~136~ubuntu14.04.1  Search configured emulator instances. Detecting device..; And then it vanishes again
<newbie-13442> Anyone online?
<newbie-13442> I'm trying to write my first web-app. For this I need to modify the user agent. but --user-agent-string="test" does not seem to work. Any suggestions?
<ahoneybun> hey newbie-13442
<jplatte> newbie-13442: There are people online; I am one of them though this is the first time for me writing something here
<newbie-13442> Okay, thanks for the feedback :)
<jplatte> If you're not getting help immediately, I'd recommend you to get yourself an IRC bouncer so you can read things that are written here while you're away, so you can get answers without actually being online
<ahoneybun> newbie-13442: if you have a device you don't need the emulator really
 * ahoneybun needs one
<jplatte> Though I guess you'll have to have your own virtual server for that
<jplatte> Hm, why would one need the emulator at all, you can build apps for x86 / x86_64 ...
<jplatte> In my Ubuntu VM, the 'Computer' build target or whatever it's called was there from the beginning
<ahoneybun> I've never had it built for the desktop
<jplatte> why not?
<ahoneybun> jplatte: I use the the computer icon
<ahoneybun> hard to explain
<ahoneybun> deployed it local
<ahoneybun> but never built it
<jplatte> Uhm, wat
<jplatte> It has to be built before you can 'deploy' it. It's just done automatically
<ahoneybun> deploying does not really build
<ahoneybun> you can't run it outside of the sdk anyway
<jplatte> I'm pretty sure you can
<jplatte> Though I wouldn't want to, anyway
<newbie-13442> Locally it runs. Still I would like to test it on my phone. But i could not find any instructions online how to configure the use of a mobile
<ahoneybun> newbie-13443: same person
<ahoneybun> ?
<newbie-13443> yes, just switched browser
<ahoneybun> newbie-13443: I'm looking for the docs
<newbie-13443> editing the /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Extras/Browser/ua-overrides-desktop.js file and adding rules for the websites worked. Locally. For now. Not a nice solution though.
<newbie-13443> editing the /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Extras/Browser/ua-overrides-desktop.js file and adding rules for the websites worked. Locally. For now. Not a nice solution though.
<newbie-13443> @ahoneycutt
<newbie-13443> remains the problem, that I don't get the app onto my device
<ahoneybun> newbie-13443: what side are you making a web app for?
<ahoneybun> *website
<mardy> Mirv: hi! I forgot to follow-up: indeed copying the qmake-cross + mkspecs works, I could build my app :-)
<Mirv> mardy: wow, not that I didn't believe it'd work, but I'm positively surprised anyway ;)
<Mirv> mardy: my main concern was that the qmake could say that it wants qt 5.3.2 instead of rtm's 5.3.0, but luckily that wasn't the case then
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> morning :)
<ogra_> against what package do i file sdk bugs ?
<ogra_> (do we have some generic product ?)
 * ogra_ looks on developer.u.c to see if there is any bug guidance for sdk issues
<ogra_> doesnt seem like :(
<Mirv> ogra_: qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu if IDE and ubuntu-ui-toolkit if UITK
<Mirv> no generic product otherwise
<ogra_> Mirv, thanks !
<ogra_> the docs should really provide some links for that
<ogra_> davidcalle, ^^^
<davidcalle> ogra_, +1
<dholbach> balloons, it'd be great if you could review/test https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1434415/+merge/253844
 * ogra_ files bug 1435778
<ubot5> bug 1435778 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "can not set applicationName property from variable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435778
<ogra_> kalikiana, ^^^ this is the issue we talked about yesterday btw ...
<ogra_> (i tried an alternative method too, that fails the same way)
<zsombi> ogra_: kalikiana: from the logs I do see the app name being set to foo-bar.ogra
<zsombi> ogra_: kalikiana: however the organization name is still QtProject...
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> something uses the empty "applicationName" before using the imports
<ogra_> and seems to fall back to QtProject
<dholbach> dpm, balloons: there's also https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1435783/+merge/253952 if you have a bit of time
<zsombi> ogra_: actually the applicationName when changed also alters the organizationName, so seems that is not set at all...
<kalikiana> "~/.cache/QtProject/foo-bar.ogra/Cache" is clearly using the correct name in some manner
<kalikiana> but it's odd that the other values don't match
<kalikiana> it might be whatever uses this Cache folder is using APP_ID
<zsombi> kalikiana: shouldn't the QtProject be missing as we set the org name to an invalid string?
<kalikiana> zsombi: that's why I said it might be something using APP_ID directly
<zsombi> kalikiana: ah, yea, sorry
<dpm> dholbach, what does make -s do?
<dpm> re: your merge proposal
<zsombi> kalikiana: afaik we don't have our own launcher, do we?
<zsombi> kalikiana: meaning we still use qmlscene
<dholbach> dpm, "quiet"
<dholbach> it's irrelevant
<dholbach> or "silent" rather
<dpm> ok, thanks
<kalikiana> zsombi: outside of testing, yes
<mcphail> dholbach: I was using your excellent tutorial on producing .debs for a PPA. You use bzr-specific commands. I prefer git and note there are debian-package git extensions. Have you used them? Do they work as well as bzr?
<ogra_> zsombi, this app definitely runs "qmlscene $@ Main.qml"
<ogra_> the code without the global var stuff (and still quite messy, its just a prototype yet) is at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ogra/junk/alternate-webapp-container/files/head:/
<LangeOortjes> can I get the entire document from a delegate of a ListView that has a U1db.Database as its model? I can get to docId and contents individually, but I'd like to pass on the entire Document to a method
<dpm> popey, dholbach, mhall119, I just noticed this: http://ubports.com/
<dpm> davidcalle, balloons ^
<dpm> it seems the guy who is working on the oneplus one port created it
<dpm> they've got a nice feature where one can request for a port, and see which ones are the most popular
<dpm> perhaps we could work with them to keep the list of devices?
<nik90> zsombi: ping
<zsombi> nik90: meeting, will ping U later
<davidcalle> dpm, that's nice. Maybe I could make a list of recently enabled devices and open a thread on their forum? As a first step to build a common list and maintain it together?
<nik90> zsombi: ok
<dpm> davidcalle, could be a good idea
<dholbach> dpm, nice :)
<dholbach> and there's https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1435772/+merge/253954 too
<dholbach> ^ balloons
<balloons> ack dholbach
<dholbach> thanks :)
<charles> renatu, ping
<dholbach> balloons, did you see the mail I sent? I'm not quite sure what we can do to fix the jenkins builds...
<renatu> charles, ping
<dholbach> both pyflakes/pyflakes3 and the missing PPA looks like stuff not in the control of lp:help-app
<balloons> dholbach, I looked yesterday at the build issues and thought it was on our end, but we can fix if not
<balloons> it should be using the coreapps ppa for pelican
<balloons> for pyflakes, we can change it to pyflakes3, it's not running pyflakes3
<dholbach> ok... so we need to move away from https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/collection?
<balloons> where is pelican?
<balloons> it uses https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<dholbach> ok, I'll upload pelican to that one then
<dholbach> balloons, shall I also direct the daily build over to ppa:ubuntutouch-coreapps-drivers/daily?
<dholbach> or shall I stop the daily build altogether?
<dholbach> pelican is now building in the right ppa: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/daily/+build/7105050
<balloons> dholbach, we can swap the ppa ci uses if you wish, but the other core apps use that ppa, so it makes more sense to swap to it I think
<balloons> so yes, add builds to it
<dholbach> no, I'll move everything
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1434415/+merge/253844 will need to be landed to make the build pass on utopic
<dholbach> (separate from the pelican requirement)
<dholbach> now that I merged from trunk the diff should be smaller as well
<dholbach> all in all we also have more tests in the pipe now :)
<balloons> working on getting pyflakes changed to pyflakes3
<dholbach> where is that defined?
<balloons> in the jenkins job. Should be done in just a sec and we can re-run
<dholbach> is that in a branch somewhere?
<dholbach> or in a jenkins ui somewhere?
<balloons> the latter
<dholbach> ok
<balloons> well.. actually it might be in the branch config
<dholbach> let me know when you found it - I'd be interested to learn more about that bit as well :)
<balloons> well I've simply asked CI to swap it. At one point there jobs read from a config we could make an mp against in bzr, but they still have the power
<balloons> meaning, they could just change the value in jenkins anyway
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> davidcalle, popey, mhall119, dpm: who's up for the Q&A today?
<dpm> dholbach, popey, would you be up for it? Mike and I have a call at that time
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> dpm, is it in 1h10m or 2h10m?
<dpm> dholbach, in 2h10, despite what our calendar says
<balloons> :-) DST <3
<dholbach> cool
<popey> dpm: I'm up for it
<dpm> great, we have a plan, then
<popey> #blamemhall119
<popey> its at the right time in the UOA calendar
<balloons> dholbach, why do you suspect we need pyflakes3 though?
 * balloons is curious now and wondering as pyflakes2 seems to work fine locally
<dholbach> mh?
<dholbach> we use python3
<balloons> sure.. the weird part is, so do all the other core apps and we've not had an issue
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~/dev/apps/help$ pyflakes internals/*.py internals/tests/*.py internals/translations/*.py
<dholbach> internals/translations/build.py:314: undefined name 'NotADirectoryError'
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~/dev/apps/help$ pyflakes3 internals/*.py internals/tests/*.py internals/translations/*.py
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~/dev/apps/help$
<dholbach> NotADirectoryError is builtin in python3
<dholbach> maybe the other core apps only use features and classes which exist in both (and are imported from the same modules)
<balloons> some use only py3 code and modules actually
<balloons> but anyways, we'll use py3
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> I was just saying that they might be using code where the written code imports modules and classes which are the same on python2 and python3
<zzarr> hello! I can't get the webview to work, I've copy pasted the example in the documentation
<zsombi> nik90: I'm back, sorry, it took a bit more than expected
<nik90> zsombi: hey np...I figured out the source of the clock app crasher and while trying to fix it I ran into some stuff that I wasn't sure about
<nik90> zsombi: so it turns out that clock app is crashign due to the bottom edge which uses the get() function to find out the next closest active alarm
<nik90> zsombi: and it checks every minute (which sucks)
<zsombi> nik90: so it crashes when it calls the get()?
<nik90> zsombi: yes
<zsombi> hmm!!!
<nik90> zsombi: and that's why the clock app pretty much crashes randomly at different places...it doesnt matter if the user is in the settings page, or the add world city page..it still crashes because of the bottom edge
<nik90> zsombi: so I figured that I would use the signals provided by alarm model which include dataChanged, countChanged and modelReset to update the bottom edge
<zsombi> nik90: if teh crash comes due to the get(), then we are in trouble...
<zsombi> nik90: yes, you coudl use that, however this get is a crazy dude
<nik90> zsombi: the thing is I need to use the get() to iterate through the alarm list and figure out the most recent active alarm
<nik90> I can't use any other method
<nik90> zsombi: and guess what, to do that I am using the same method that caused the crash in the edit alarm page
<nik90> where I passed the alarm mode
<nik90> s/mode/model
<nik90> zsombi: so I figured I would better solve this crash by using the signals to retrieve the recent alarm and pass the *alarm date* alone which can then be used to display "next alarm in 3h 40m" etc..
<zsombi> nik90: then we are still having issues in the model...
<nik90> zsombi: there by no more alarm model passing (which is the cause of the crash)
<zsombi> nik90: get() should never crash
<nik90> zsombi: could get() perhaps be crashing when it is called before the alarm model is fully initiated?
<nik90> zsombi: so in essence it is trying to read a null state or something?
<zsombi> nik90: nope, it's a different thing then... last time I saw some QHash hickup, it does not run in a separate thread, so there shouldn't be any fancy problems like that
<popey> pmcgowan: ^
<zsombi> nik90: do you have the bug for the app for this?
<zsombi> nik90: let's assign toolkit for it as well
<nik90> zsombi: yeah, 1 sec.. there are 2 bugs reported
<zsombi> nik90: one is enough :D
<nik90> zsombi: bug 1431579 and bug 1434504
<ubot5> bug 1431579 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock App crashes when clicking on the settings icon" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431579
<ubot5> bug 1434504 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app crashes when trying to set a new alarm" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434504
<pmcgowan> zsombi, ok will start tracking that as a blocker
<zsombi> pmcgowan: right
<zsombi> nik90: does the New Alarm bug also call AlarmModel.get()?
<zsombi> nik90: or is the bottom-egde swipe which tips in there as well?
<nik90> zsombi: well the code bottomEdgeTitle: alarmUtils.set_bottom_edge_title(alarmModel, currentTime) is called every minute which in turns calls the alarm model get function
<zsombi> nik90: ok, so if you comment that code out, does the New Alarm crash still?
<nik90> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/app/alarm/AlarmUtils.qml#L137
<nik90> zsombi: nope it doesn't crash anymore
<zsombi> nik90: excellent, so the get() is our monster
<nik90> yeah definitely
<zsombi> nik90: so smells like all teh crashes are having teh same root cause
<popey> nik90: we have 3 bugs for this it seems - shall we mark them dupes and add a task for uitk?
<popey> bug 1422693 bug 1429273 bug 1434504
<ubot5> bug 1422693 in Ubuntu Clock App vivid-15.04 "[Vivid][Regression]Cannot change alarm switch status (enable/disable alarms)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422693
<ubot5> bug 1429273 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock App crashes when editing on alarm on vivid" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1429273
<ubot5> bug 1434504 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app crashes when trying to set a new alarm" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434504
<zsombi> nik90: I just need a good minimalistic QML file to repro this
<nik90> zsombi: I will try to create a minimalistic project for that
<nik90> popey: bug 1422693 is fixed and no longer relevant, no?
<zsombi> nik90: no project, a QML file... :)
<ubot5> bug 1422693 in Ubuntu Clock App vivid-15.04 "[Vivid][Regression]Cannot change alarm switch status (enable/disable alarms)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422693
<popey> ah right
<popey> the other two though.
<nik90> zsombi: well since it happens only with pagestack and passing alarm model around, I need multiple qml files ;P
 * popey dupes
<nik90> popey: yes, they can be marked dupes
<zsombi> nik90: perhaps a component loaded dynamically would also do teh job
<nik90> zsombi: ack
<popey> ok, lets use bug 1429273 - task added pmcgowan
<ubot5> bug 1429273 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Clock App crashes when editing on alarm on vivid" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1429273
<pmcgowan> popey, thanks
<zsombi> popey: haha, I added one to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1431579
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431579 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock App crashes when clicking on the settings icon" [Critical,Confirmed]
<zsombi> popey: that is also a dupe of teh same toolkit issue
<popey> also marked dupe
<zsombi> nik90: interesting! seems get() sometimes returns null, so if you dereference a null pointer then crash can happen
<zsombi> nik90: so beware of the null result get() may return
<nik90> zsombi: oh..so if I do,  var currentAlarm = alarmModel.get(i).. .I need to check the validity of currentAlarm by if(currentAlarm) ?
<zsombi> nik90: this is crazy! I made a simple test with a model, initTestCase generates 10 alarms and 10 test alarms, when I start to remove the test alarms in clearTestCase, I get null atth e3rd test alarm removal
<zsombi> nik90: the alarmList[0] sais the Alarm is a valid pointer, and that pointer is passed across the whole chain, fromadapter to model, and by the time arrives in QML is null... wth?
<nik90> hmmm
<zsombi> nik90: QDEBUG : components::AlarmModelStressTest::cleanupTestCase() (ucalarmmodel.cpp:217, UCAlarmModel::get) - get 4 UCAlarm(0x1a37350) "testAlarm_4"
<zsombi> QDEBUG : components::AlarmModelStressTest::cleanupTestCase() (file:///home/zsombor/CloudStation/projects/alarms/alarmmodel-get-crash/tests/unit_x11/tst_components/tst_stress_alarmmodel.qml:73, clearTestAlarms) - null
<zsombi> nik90: the first line is the trace from teh AlarmModel::get() just before returns the alarm
<zsombi> nik90: the second trace is from teh QML right after the get() returns
<zsombi> nik90: and that oen is null
<nik90> zsombi: it fails while accessing from the qml side..have you noticed this before (in any other projects) ?
<zsombi> nik90: not really... I don't recall any such weirdness
<zsombi> nik90: and the thing is that it is not teh first one which fails...
<zsombi> nik90: it si random...
<zsombi> is
<nik90> yeah the crash happens at different times as well for me.. sometimes straight on app startupp .. sometimes while navigating to another page
<nik90> and surprise surprise..it doesn't crash when there are 0 alarms
<zsombi> nik90: hmm... I just added a mutex into the AlarmList.... and seem sdelete is the guilty one
<zsombi> seems
<nik90> zsombi: but I don't call delete though during my crashes
<zsombi> nik90: right.... and you still get NULL pointer
<zsombi> which is weird, you shouldn't
<zsombi> nik90: or you may, if the given index is out of model.count
<zsombi> nik90: but even then you;d get a crash...
<nik90> zsombi: well I do check (!alarmModel || !alarmModel.count)
<nik90> before trying to access the alarm model
<zsombi> nik90: but the thing is you most likely call ... yes L)
<zsombi> nik90: ok, mutexes don't help at all, as I thought....
<zsombi> nik90: the only thing I can foresee is that the alarm is deleted... for some reason
<nik90> zsombi: I can't get the sample app to crash.. I used a Loader to load the alarmModel, passed it around to the function and accessed it pretty much the same way as the clock app does
<nik90> I added debug statements after pretty much every line of the function that causes the crash and it promptly crashes at the  "var currentAlarm = alarmModel.get(i)" line
<zsombi> nik90: so you cannot get it repro with a sample code?
<nik90> yes
<zsombi> nik90: damn....
<zsombi> nik90: I can clearly see it returning null...
<zsombi> nik90: I hav etraces in Alarm destructor, the alarm that is supposed to be returned is not deleted :/
<zsombi> thsi stupid backend is killing me...
<nik90> zsombi: let me using the alarm model signals to update the bottom edge title and avoid passing alarm model as an argument to other functions
<nik90> zsombi: since that was the cause of the crash in the edit alarm page that we fixed
<zsombi> nik90: ok, but beside that, calling a get() which has a valid return value in C++ and in QML a null result is utmost brainkiller
<zsombi> nik90: DAMN IT!
<zsombi> nik90: if I create a temporary Alarm object and not the stock one, it works
<zsombi> nik90: ok, so seems we have a solution
<nik90> zsombi: ?
<zsombi> nik90: you make sure you don't pass any model in between the pages
<zsombi> nik90: and I have to create temporary Alarm objects each time get() is called
<zsombi> nik90: I'll have an MR from toolkit
<nik90> zsombi: well I instantiate the alarm model in MainView and have to pass it to the alarm list page. If not I need to declare a AlarmModel twice
<nik90> zsombi: and if I don't instantiate the alarm model in MainView then the bottom edge wont work
<zsombi> nik90: ah... hmm
<nik90> zsombi: the crash appears when I pass the alarm model and use the get() function.. Fortunately I don't do this in the alarm list page since I use a listview to get the alarm objects and show them
<nik90> that combination is what I previously mentioned that I will try to avoid
<zsombi> nik90: bzoltan_: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarmmodel-get-crash/+merge/253981
<zsombi> nik90: get this MR before ytou do anything with your app
<nik90> zsombi: ack. Testing it now
<zsombi> nik90: thx, lemme know what happened, I most likelly will see it tiomorrow morning
<nik90> zsombi: ok. I need to grab dinner soon but I will definitely have the results by tonight
<zsombi> nik90: the test I have it with teh MR reproduced the get() crap
<zsombi> nik90: thx!!!
 * zsombi eod
<dholbach> davidcalle, what can we do about bugs 1313764, 1434887, 1435473, 1435471, 1317065?
<ubot5> bug 1435473 in Ubuntu App Developer site "API page empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435473
<ubot5> bug 1313764 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Unity Web API does not have a 14.04 framework doc" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313764
<ubot5> bug 1317065 in Unity Website "Move old indicator docs to unity.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1317065
<ubot5> bug 1434887 in Ubuntu App Developer site "links in unity webapps dev portal have broken (404) links" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434887
<ubot5> bug 1435471 in Ubuntu App Developer site "cookbook page empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435471
<Risikoruk> Hello anyone, anyone I can ask about QTCreator not detecting the Aquaris Ubuntu?
<davidcalle> dholbach, for web api and cookbook, we could probably redirect to the guide page.
<dholbach> I'm wondering what kind of content is missing now
<Risikoruk> Does anyone have any idea why a Aquaris Ubuntu Edition doesn't appear in the Ubuntu Device section of the Ubuntu-SDK?
<dholbach> is this stuff that should be on unity.u.c or am I conflating two different issues?
<dholbach> davidcalle, ^
<davidcalle> dholbach, it's not the same thing (afaik), the web api was docs put together by the old webapp team, standalone html files, with how to integrate website into the launcher (count), indicators (messaging, music control), notifications
<davidcalle> websites*
<davidcalle> dholbach, it's still somewhere on lp, and is deprecated (13.10 only)
<davidcalle> dholbach, that's why I think we should redirect to the guide.
<dholbach> AlanBell, which docs are you missing there?^
<dpm> kalikiana, t1mp, zsombi, perhaps one of you guys can help Risikoruk? ^^
<bzoltan_> dpm: davidcalle: dholbach: if you see Risikoruk back would you proxy him that he needs to enable development mode in the Settings → About this device → Developer mode.
<dholbach> bzoltan_: I don't know Risikoruk :/
<dholbach> and need to run now
<davidcalle> bzoltan_, I'm out in a few minutes, but sure, if I see him
<dpm> same here
<ogra_> i think he found help in -touch
<nik90> zsombi: hmm that seems to have done the trick. The app did crash *once* at startup. I will keep testing throughout the night to see if I can reproduce it.
<nik90> zsombi: without your MP it crashes pretty much on every run which I don't see now
<daker> nik90: faced another issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/10671409/
<nik90> daker: I have seen those errors as well, but it still installs the necessary packages required by the sdk
<nik90> daker: just ignore them and proceed to create the desktop file and open the app using lxc
<akiva-thinkpad> ... qtcreator is still compiling...
<mhall119> bzoltan_: kalikiana: what else is needed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/qmlDocs/+merge/208818 ?
<keef> Bit stuck using the Ubuntu SDK.  I just got my Ubuntu phone this morning & I'm trying to copy an application I've written to it.  Can't seem to work out what to do.  Is there a tutorial or an explanation of what to do?
<dobey> keef: have you enabled developer mode on the phone?
<kalikiana> mhall119: I need to tweak the docs as per marco's comments, I'll do that now, then it can be passed to ci
<mhall119> thanks kalikiana
<kalikiana> mhall119: thank you for checking, sometimes I just have too many tabs open…
 * mhall119 looks at his tab bar
<mhall119> I understand completely :)
<dobey> whenever i see "tab bar" all i can think is that someone is dyslexic
<dobey> or it's time they should pay it and go home
<mhall119> lol
<keef> dobey: I've got  a bit further, I'm using a different cable to connect the device & it's detected it, but the Ubuntu>Install application on device... comes up with a progress bar, but it doesn't appear on the device
<dobey> keef: ah ok. i'm not quite sure how all that works exactly, and i've not used it. maybe someone else can help you though
<keef> dobey: Thanks anyway :) I'll keep bashing my head against it
<nik90> keef: if that progress bar comes up, then it means that the SDK hasn't detected your device
<nik90> keef: Can you run "adb devices" in the terminal and see if your device is listed
<nik90> rpadovani: ping
<dobey> keef: make sure your screen is unlocked when you do the "install on device' perhaps ^^
<dobey> based on what nik90 said
<kalikiana> Mirv: still around? mind passing this on to ci? https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/qmlDocs/+merge/208818
<justCarakas> akiva-thinkpad:  what was that name of the help app again on launchpad ,
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, hmmm?
<akiva-thinkpad> help app? I think that is ahoney's project
<akiva-thinkpad> or are you talking about my autopilot plugin?
<balloons> justCarakas, https://code.launchpad.net/help-app?
<justCarakas> yes balloons that one thx :)
<nik90> seb128: I might finally have a fix for your bug 1381432
<ubot5> bug 1381432 in Ubuntu Clock App "Display "no active alarm" while checking" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381432
<rpadovani> nik90, pong
<nik90> rpadovani: hey, how is it going?
<rpadovani> nik90, busy as hell, but all it's more than good :-) What about you?
<nik90> rpadovani: Good. I saw your g+ post about getting your glasses removed..I was thinking of doing the same later this year using a lasik surgery
<nik90> rpadovani: hey, when you find time, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/improve-setting-listitem/+merge/252930
<rpadovani> nik90, you totally have to do it: no pain at all. I had 10 dioctries for each eye, so the surgery was a bit long, but I had no problem. Two days of blind to a life without glasses
<rpadovani> nik90, sure, I do it tonight :-)
<nik90> rpadovani: yeah I was planning to do it in feb what I went to india, but didnt have time to get it done
<nik90> s/what/when
<nik90> rpadovani: well enjoy a glass free experience :-)
<rpadovani> \o/ ty
<aquarius> Who's feeling knowledgeable about QML? Specifically, I have a checkbox which, when changed, gets its value (true or false) written to the database. However, that checkbox's initial value depends on that read *from* the database. So, if you create a variable isEnabled, set CheckBox { checked: isEnabled; onCheckedChanged: updateDB(checked); } and updateDB() saves the value and then updates the isEnabled var...
<aquarius> you get an infinite loop.
<aquarius> How is one *meant* to do this?
<aquarius> it'd be easier using u1db rather than sql, but I don't think that a scope can read a u1db database.
<nik90> aquarius: hey
<nik90> aquarius: why don't you instead use the onClicked signal instead
 * nik90 has run into this paradox before :P
<aquarius> nik90, because there's also a Label next to the checkbox, and clicking the label should also toggle the checkbox
<nik90> hmm ok
<aquarius> the Label contains a MouseArea which calls checkbox.clicked(), but I am exceedingly mistrustful of the idea that programmatically invoking .clicked on a thing will properly fire its onClicked handler :)
<nik90> aquarius: let me try it on my end, 1 min'
<nik90> aquarius: then when you click the label, change the checkbox's checked value and also update the database
<aquarius> ya, but then if the database write *fails*, I have to switch the checkbox back agan, from inside the db update function, which is a massive layer violation :)
<nik90> aquarius: I tried setting the label's mouse area to call checkbox.clicked() and verified that it does call the onClicked signal correctly
<nik90> I mean you are firing a signal, so I don't see why its handler wouldn't be called by qml
<aquarius> huh. Maybe what I do is *cancel* the clicked handler
<aquarius> and *only* set the checkbox value from the db function
<aquarius> nope; you can't cancel a clicked handler
<aquarius> well, not by returning false, anyway
<aquarius> is that possible?
<nik90> aquarius: well since you set the checkbox value to the database's value, if the db write fails, wouldn't the checkbox also return to its original value?
<nik90> I am not sure how to cancel the clicked handler
<aquarius> yep. but that's what I *want* it to do, because the db value didn't change
<nik90> aquarius: paste.ubuntu.com/10672572
<nik90> I am not sure how to simulate db write fails thouhg
<nik90> s/thouhg/though
<aquarius> yeah, that's what I'm basically planning to do, I think
<dobey> write a mock for the DB API which fails
<dobey> returns an error, or whatever
<aquarius> yeah. I think I was just overcomplicating things and I didn't need to. It works with onClicked
<aquarius> sweet. So, app basically works
<aquarius> now all I need is the scope to go with it :)
<ogra_> hmm, is there a way to make a qml app fullscreen without having to use a window ?
<aquarius> for which cwayne has said he'll write some docs, if he gets a chance.
<ogra_> MainView doesnt seem to support something like toggling fullscren
<aquarius> ogra_, um, how does it not have a window? :)
<ogra_> well, none i have defind
<ogra_> *defined
<ogra_> i mean the qml Window element :)
<aquarius> oh!
<aquarius> that makes more sense ;-)
<aquarius> I don't *think* so. MainView imports Qt.Window, but it is not itself an ApplicationWindow :(
<ogra_> i have a webview inside a page inside a mainview ... if the webview goes fullscreen, it only does that inside the mainview ... so the panel stays visible and the app behaves like maximized
<aquarius> because your app isn't creating the window; qmlscene is
<ogra_> right
<aquarius> qmlscene --fullscreen will run it fullscreen, wooo, but that's not toggleable from code inside that window, I don't think
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> yeah, not what i want
<ogra_> well, if it bothersme enough i might try to use a Window ...
<nik90> ogra_: I heard that's planned in the SDK to add Mainview support for fullscreen apps
<ogra_> how does the browser do that i wonder
<nik90> ogra_: the gallery apps does this using c++ code afaik
<aquarius> if you were a horrible person you could start the app with qmlscene --resize-to-root and then resize your root item to be the size *of* the screen, but that is doom
<ogra_> yeah
<nik90> lol
<ogra_> i dont want to use C++ :)
<aquarius> the browser is a c++ app, so I suspect it creates a Window
<aquarius> or actually it'll create a QtWindow and handle fullscreening itself
<ogra_> the browser is 80% QML ...
<aquarius> if I had to guess.
<ogra_> but yeah, quite a bit of C++
<aquarius> bet you a quid that the fullscreen stuff is in the 20%
<aquarius> does the browser go actual fullscreen on a desktop?
<ogra_> hmm, looks like it actually uses the Window element from QML
<nik90> ogra_: well use your powers to convince sdk devs to implement this feature in MainView
<aquarius> F11 doesn't toggle webbrowser-app to be fullscreen for me
<aquarius> I wonder if the JS API does?
<ogra_> nik90, i need all my powers to get bug 1435778 fixed first ;)
<ubot5> bug 1435778 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "can not set applicationName property from variable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435778
<aquarius> yeah. I wanted to do that, a while back, and got mocked
<ogra_> (thats a really annoyign onne if you want to build somthing generic)
<aquarius> partially because the appid gets read out of other stuff and used by upstart-app-launch, or at least it did, so changing it after startup was useless :)
<ogra_> well, it gets read before the import stanzas are processed
<ogra_> but ovbiously after the app has actually started
<ogra_> judging by what i see in the logs
<ogra_> so i think it is just a matter of ordering
<aquarius> I admire your optimism ;)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> well, i started by poking mr.mendoza ... who pointed me to ted ... who pointed me to sdk team :)
<justCarakas> does anyone know if you can use a tags with hrefs to other html files in an HTML5 app ?
<ogra_> i guess i'll end up at the mir team in the end :)
<nik90> rofl
<ogra_> justCarakas, why not ... with relative paths and inside your appp dir that should work
<justCarakas> ok thx :)
<nik90> ogra_: its ironic how you work on the lower level stack of ubuntu touch and yet go to the highest level (sdk) to raise questions :P
<ogra_> nik90, well, i try to know the whole stack ... also, if i dont write the apps i want nobod does or i have to wait :)
<ogra_> its after all just my impatience ;)
<nik90> ;)
<ogra_> the webapp-container annoys me since a long time, thats why i write my own now :)
<ogra_> or rather glue it together from code of others :)
<ogra_> one thing that really annoys me is that it is really hard to find documentation if you try to do something non-standard
<ogra_> we all need to blog more :)
<nik90> hmm true, its been ages since I blogged
<ogra_> (it took me a day to find out how to properly intercept a click on a link in the webview so i can validate the url before going forward)
<mhall119> ogra_: a week?
<ogra_> theere are wonderful blogs from daker and chrisccoulson ... but exactly the info i needed was in neither of them ... yet ... no matter how you enhance or adjust your google search ... all you hit is their blogs :)
<ogra_> ... because there simply isnt more documentation :)
<chrisccoulson> Oxide seriously lacks documentation. I'd love somebody to come along and write some :)
<ogra_> well, i'll surely blog about my experience and put some code examples in
<ogra_> so the next person looking for that info can find something
<ogra_> mhall119, a week ?
<ogra_> (context ?)
<mhall119> sorry, s/week/day/
<ogra_> yeah
<mhall119> which is quite a bit more reasonable :)
<nik90> ogra_: I have to say your g+ app provides an almost native g+ experience .. one wouldn't be able to tell the difference without looking hard
<mhall119> don't know how I read "week"
<ogra_> nik90, my local one is already better :) i need to push to the branch again .. (removed the menu handle in fullscreen videos, rotates properly)
<nik90> balloons: can you kick jenkins again for https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fixed-bottomedge-status/+merge/253998 .. not sure what the failure is about as it passes that part locally for me
<nik90> ogra_: oh
<ogra_> i dont really want to make another G+ app in the store though, i'd like more if someone who has one switches to my framework :)
<nik90> ogra_: yeah hopefully szymon would adapt his g+ app using your framework
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> he is not much on IRC, is he ?
<nik90> nope
<ahoneycutt> mhall119: hey
<balloons> nik90, sure
<nik90> balloons: curious but how does one see the object names for the location prompt dialog when it is only possible to test that while running on the phone?
<nik90> balloons: I mean autopilot vis cant be used here
<balloons> nik90, true, vis doesn't work
<balloons> if all else fails, run on device and use print_tree
<balloons> but I would probably look at the qml source if I could as well
<nik90> balloons: hmm I will have to scour the trust-store project for the qml source then
<mhall119> hey ahoneycutt
<aquarius> ogra_, I may use your container thing :)
<ahoneycutt> mhall119: https://launchpad.net/gazeteer
<ogra_> aquarius, awesome .... its still a little prototypish and not cleaned up yet ... but already usable :)
<aquarius> ogra_, well, my little "add web apps to the home screen" app, which now mostly works, needs a way to run those apps when they're started by the scope
<ogra_> sweet !
<aquarius> I could have it start the existing webapp container
<balloons> nik90, can you not use print_tree? does it not prompt on the emulator (I assume location service means no). Do you need a dump of the object?
<aquarius> but I also want to start them from within the app itself as well
<balloons> I could help if you just need an object dump
<aquarius> and I don't believe that I can start up a webapp container from inside my own QML app
<ogra_> not easily i think
<aquarius> but do correct me if I'm wrong here -- does webapp-container register a magic URL scneme?
<aquarius> (it should, if it doesn't, but I bet it doesn't ;))
<nik90> balloons: I will just use the print_tree method..seems easy enough.
<ogra_> it has some validation checks by default
<ogra_> but you have to define a pattern if you want it to do more
<aquarius> actually...
<aquarius> I want to start a new applicationName, don't I?
<aquarius> I don't want to invoke it in my own app.
<aquarius> darn it.
<ogra_> technically yes, but that wont work
<aquarius> which I can't do, because I can't edit the applicationName on the fly
<aquarius> as per above bug ;)
<ogra_> yeah, even if you could ... you couldnt "fork" into a new ubuntu-app-launch session
<aquarius> sure I can
<aquarius> I ship two apps in my click package; one is my app, the other is the new webapp container
<ogra_> ah
<aquarius> webapp container registers for url scheme sil-webapp-container://
<ogra_> except that you end up with a useless icon in the app scope ...
<aquarius> and to start a web app in it, I Qt.openUrlExternally("sil-webapp-container://kryogenix.org") or whatever
<ogra_> one more mediaplayer :)
<aquarius> can't I just not give it a desktop file or something?
<ogra_> but right, that combo will indeed work
<aquarius> or X-Only-Show-In: gnome or something so it doesn't show in unity? ;-)
<ogra_> you cant make a desktop file without providing an icon
<ogra_> and there is no "OnlyShowIn"
<aquarius> that sucks
<ogra_> thats why we have the mediaplayer in the app scope ...
<aquarius> so I can't ship helper apps which register for a URL scheme?
<aquarius> BAH.
<ogra_> which cant d anything but show you an error if you tap itr
<ogra_> *do
<ogra_> you can, but you have to ship a proper .desktop file and need to handle the case where the user taps it
<aquarius> yeah, Readability has the same problem, as does AddToHome which is what I'm doing right now -- they're installed to be Share destinations, not to be directly invoked
<aquarius> on the other hand, if they don't show up in the apps scope then they can't be uninstalled ;-)
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> you dont really want to have half of your scope/app combo uninstalled
<ogra_> while the other half stays around ...
<aquarius> well, no, but Uninstall surely uninstalls the click package it came in....
<ogra_> right
<aquarius> webapp-container doesn't even ship a desktop file at all!
<aquarius> how does anyone start it?
<ogra_> you call it from your desktop file
<ogra_> its also not a click ... its is part fo the system
<ogra_> *of
<aquarius> oh, it's Special Magic because it's a default package
<ogra_> right
<aquarius> there is, I have to say, quite a lot of Special Magic going on
<mhall119> aquarius: yes you can
<mhall119> I *believe* in you :)
<mhall119> you can do it!
<AskUbuntu> How to solve Bazaar error bzr: ERROR: unknown command "<ID>"? | http://askubuntu.com/q/600887
<rpadovani> nik90, sorry, I haven't time 2night for the review, could you please ping me in 8 hours? Need a shower and some sleep
<nik90> rpadovani: no worries mate, its not urgent
<rpadovani> thanks, see you o/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-25
<aquarius> mhall119, once there's some documentation on *how*, I'm more than happy to try :)
<mhall119> aquarius: how to write a scope?
<Mirv> kalikiana: I wonder why the CI didn't autotrigger itself when it was changed
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: is there a way to make 1 button change 2 properies?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, yes
<ahoneybun> oh?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, so like, "onButtonPressed: dostuff"?
<akiva-thinkpad> thats what you are trying to do?
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: onClicked: dostuff
<ahoneybun> should it be onButtonPressed?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, yep; its been awhile since Ive done qml, but I think just doing && works
<ahoneybun> I want 1 button to change 2 different textfields defaults
<akiva-thinkpad> so onclicked: a.color = "black" && b.color = "red"
<ahoneybun> that I have set as "property int actualValue = 0"
<ahoneybun> oh!
<ahoneybun> let me try
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, && means and, || means or
<ahoneybun> Expected token `,'
<ahoneybun> I remembered that from C+++
<ahoneybun> C++
<akiva-thinkpad> hmmmmm
<ahoneybun> onClicked: score1.actualValue = 8000 && score2.actualValue = 8000
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, try this
<akiva-thinkpad> onClicked: { score1.actualValue = 8000; score2.actualValue = 9000 }
<akiva-thinkpad> I think && is more about comparisons actually
<akiva-thinkpad> so
<ahoneybun>  onClicked: { score1.actualValue = 8000 && score2.actualValue = 8000 }
<ahoneybun> Expected token `,'
<akiva-thinkpad> no, I removed &&
<ahoneybun> yea if 1 is true then the 2 is
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> works!
<akiva-thinkpad> i think its actually onClicked: score1.actualValue < 8000 && score2.actualValue < 8000 ? something : something
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: I'm setting modes for common games
<ahoneybun> yea ahayzen gave me something similar
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, yah sorry my initial thing is about making comparisons.
<akiva-thinkpad> && is and, || is or
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: that was what I was thinking in the beginning as well lol so no big
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, best way to learn is to teach :P (I learned why I was wrong by trying to teach)
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> thanks akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> np
<ahoneybun> almost 320 users on uBeginner app akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> now your just bragging :P
 * akiva-thinkpad cries as he tries to finish autopilot
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: no just happy
<akiva-thinkpad> {:
<ahoneybun> https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/gazeteer.aaronhoneycutt
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, oh this is your scorecard app; yah ! thats neat
<akiva-thinkpad> I thought you were speaking about your very first app :P
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: the users is for uBeginner
<ahoneybun> 320
<ahoneybun> that is my new app
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: http://imgur.com/DhKC7ci
<ahoneybun> current work
<akiva-thinkpad> Ha! ever play dominion?
<ahoneybun> no
<ahoneybun> I really don't play any of those games lol
<akiva-thinkpad> Magic is on there though :P
<ahoneybun> my friend does and he has a app on his iPod Touch and I thought we should have one on Ubuntu as well
<akiva-thinkpad> Same guy made dominion
<akiva-thinkpad> Ah cool :P
<ahoneybun> he plays yugioh
<ahoneybun> does dominion have a score system?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, sort of
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, we'd have to play a game for you to understand. Want to?
<akiva-thinkpad> takes like 10 minutes to do one
<ahoneybun> online I'm guessing?
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: any exp with including C++ ?
<ahoneybun> http://www.cplusplus.com/forum/beginner/1304/
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, a little
<ahoneybun> I want to include a coin flip as you see
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, and so you just need a random number generator?
<ahoneybun> yea pretty much
<akiva-thinkpad> I'd imagine that you wouldnt need to use c++ for that.
<ahoneybun> oh?
<ahoneybun> some c++ : srand((unsigned)time(NULL));
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, lookup qml math.random
<ahoneybun> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtquick-usecase-integratingjs.html?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, try it
<dholbach> good morning
<ahoneybun> hey dholbach
<akiva-thinkpad> might need to import math
<dholbach> hi ahoneybun
<zsombi> hai folks
<ahoneybun> good old 3:30 am!
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: it is not making much sense for me but I think I'm going to stop on it for this morning
<ahoneybun> thanks akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> later
<ahoneybun> later
<nik90> zsombi: the results are positive, I tested your MP 15-20 times and no crashes :)
<nik90> zsombi: oh and good morning ;-)
<zsombi> nik90: awesome!
<zsombi> nik90: yeah, I'm already here for >3h ;)
<zsombi> nik90: good morning to U too
<nik90> :)
<nik90> zsombi: yeah I have no intention of coming online here at 06:00 AM :P
<zsombi> nik90: :D
<aquarius> mhall119, in go, in Ubuntu SDK, without cmake misery
<zsombi> kalikiana: ogra_: haha... seems qmlscene is also setting the application name before anybody else would do that!!!!
<zsombi> kalikiana: ogra_: I have now the same problem with the state files
<dholbach> balloons, can you check my comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1434415/+merge/253844?
<dholbach> balloons, I don't know how to best solve them, but I think it'd be good if we could land something soon, so everything builds again
<kalikiana> zsombi: is that a new issue?
<zsombi> kalikiana: I don't think so, I just encountered this while doing unit test for StateSaver
<zsombi> kalikiana: I think the qmlscene always set the app name and org name
<zsombi> kalikiana: before loading the QML file
<zsombi> kalikiana: what is weird on the state saver is that while the logs clearly state that the state file exists, the QFile::exists(statefile) returns false for the same file
<zsombi> kalikiana: ah, btw, an alarm MR is waiting for your review ;) https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarmmodel-get-crash/+merge/253981
<zzarr> hello! how do I get WiFi signal strength and battery information in QML?
<zzarr> should I use B2Qt WifiManager?
<kalikiana> zsombi: I'm on it
<zsombi> kalikiana: thx!!!
<ogra_> zsombi, ha ! awesome ...
<zsombi> ogra_: kalikiana: I think it would be the time either to distropatch the qmlscene or to really have our own launcher
<ogra_> i think long term the latter makes sense
<ogra_> short term rather the former :)
<zsombi> ogra_: this has been discussed many many times, and the decision was always to go with qmlscene
<kalikiana> I've stopped counting how often this question comes up…
<zsombi> yeah, as kalikiana said
<ogra_> haha
<zsombi> even upstream doesn't like we use this binary to run the apps...
<ogra_> do we have a bu open about the fact that anchorToKeyboard isnt respected if you rotate to landscape ?
<ogra_> (or is there any programming trick to work around this)
<ogra_> *a bug
<kalikiana> zsombi: did somebody disable ci again? staging has flake8 errors :-(
<kalikiana> ./tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/tests/components/test_urihandler.py:22:5 F401 mock imported but unused
<zsombi> kalikiana: Mirv was also wondering this morning about it
<kalikiana> we really need ci for ci at one point…
<kalikiana> or maybe cuffs for whoever does the disabling
<zsombi> kalikiana: btw, Popovers vs OrientationHelper...
<zsombi> kalikiana: have you tried to move OrientationHelper from PopupBase's base type to the foreground only?
<kalikiana> zsombi: I can't see any crashes with staging in ubuntu-clock-app
<nik90> kalikiana: just plain staging without zsombi's MP?
<kalikiana> nik90: yes
<kalikiana> which you suggested should be crashing left and right
<zsombi> kalikiana: that's weird.... especially that the only alarm fix did land beginning of March, and with that Clock was still crashing
<zsombi> kalikiana: pmcgowan reported crashes every time
<nik90> kalikiana: yeah me too..on my vivid phone and desktop, i can make the clock app crash with my mind
<kalikiana> the force must be too weak in me…
<zsombi> kalikiana: I just got one
<nik90> :P
<Mirv> kalikiana: I didn't know what's up but I ran CI manually for your u1db-qt branch
<zsombi> kalikiana: so, you need to have alarms, the open the settings, move here'n'there, you will get a crash
<nik90> kalikiana: easy way to get it to crash would be to create a new alarm and then do what zsombi says ^^
<zsombi> kalikiana: believe me, it crashes
<zsombi> kalikiana: the weird thing is that the last line in get() still has a valid Alarm pointer, but once reaches QML, the ret value is null...
<zsombi> kalikiana: the best case, sometimes crashes straight away, without returning teh value
<zsombi> kalikiana: nik90: so it crashes somewhere in the middle of the meta object calls
<zsombi> bzoltan_: I think you should update the UITK gallery in the store :)
<bzoltan_> zsombi:  good idea
 * kalikiana I wonder if these are related, I get hundreds of them:
<kalikiana> qml: [CLOCK] Error saving alarm, code: 2
<kalikiana> file:///usr/share/ubuntu-clock-app/common/AnalogClockMarker.qml:40: TypeError: Cannot read property of null
<zsombi> bzoltan_: for some reason the new list items page is empty... and I guess it's because the API
<zsombi> kalikiana: that might also be the reason get() returned null
<zsombi> kalikiana: the error code 2 is EarlyDate, meaning the date for your alarm is not right
<nik90> kalikiana: zsombi: hmm you shouldn't see error code 2 either since clock app automatically should adjust it to the next day. So for instance if the current time is 25th March 11:00 AM and if you set an alarm for 10:00 AM, clock app should automatically set it to 26th March 10:00 AM
<nik90> well atleast I have a function that checks the validity of the date and does that for the user
<zsombi> nik90: well, the error is shown at the time teh save is called, so the date adjustment is wrong then. and this is only for one-time alarms
<zsombi> nik90: never the less all alarms are saved, so the error might be some false alarm somewhere
<zsombi> or there might be some collision of which alarm object the save is called on
<nik90> hmm I guess
<kalikiana> nik90: zsombi with the branch the errors are all gone
<nik90> kalikiana: what about crashes?
<kalikiana> nik90: none. I'm guessing the values get garbage collected, and since it's copied in the branch it works fine
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, zbenjamin Holy macaroni, am I dumb! I got the damn thing embedded; my mistake was to manually call the createConfigurationWidget()
<akiva-thinkpad> holy hell
<akiva-thinkpad> okay this thing SHOULD be done pretty quickly then
<zsombi> bzoltan_: next candidate for landing https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarmmodel-get-crash/+merge/253981
<popey> ooh
<kalikiana> zsombi: review, please https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/sphinxSysPath/+merge/252891
<bzoltan_> zsombi:  you got ot nailed? Cool
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  nice job, dude :)
<kalikiana> zsombi: note that it's not easy to repro locally because you'd have to uninstall both autopilot and uitoolkit, I used the CI logs to verify it
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, ;_; tears literally in my eyes, I was so happy. Do you want a demo, and you can let me know what else you want to see before sending it over to you for review?
<akiva-thinkpad> via a screencast?
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  I love demos :)
<akiva-thinkpad> okay stand by
<kalikiana> zsombi: also: feast your eyes on the PASSING CI, I don't remember when I last saw that
<zsombi> kalikiana: long ago... but all those seem to be mako related
<kalikiana> zsombi: I got used to seeing "unstable" always…
<bzoltan_> zsombi: Do you want me to push it to the ongoing landing once it got merged to the staging?
<zsombi> bzoltan_: let's wait for CI to finish with it
<bzoltan_> zsombi:  J has approved it
<zsombi> bzoltan_: I see it's merged, so do the monkey :)
<bzoltan_> zsombi: I do that :)
<bzoltan_> zsombi: I top approved it ...
<zsombi> bzoltan_: well, kalikiana did that 51 mins ago :D
<karni> SDK folks, question - how can I turn off this behavior: have window split in two, I scroll one pane to some part of code with the scrollbar, then I focus the other pane -- first pane scrolls back to where the cursor was initially.
<bzoltan_> zsombi: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/sphinxSysPath/+merge/252891
<karni> I know this is a QtC question, but maybe you'll be able to help.
<bzoltan_> zsombi:  I reloaded it and it was still "need review" ... but whatever
<bzoltan_> karni:  It is indeed QtC question... I suggest you the #qt-creator channel
<zsombi> bzoltan_: ah, that one... I had not checked that, I thought you talked about the alarm stuff
<karni> bzoltan_: thanks!
<zsombi> bzoltan_: but yeah, that's ok as well
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox7pj5MjGec&feature=youtu.be
<akiva-thinkpad> i don't think its private :P
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad: awesome! MR it right away :D
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, anything you want added before that?
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  By looking at the video it is good. Let me see the code :)
<akiva-thinkpad> okay, in a bit
<pieter2627> Hi, could someone tell me how I would me able to present a file dialog to a user to be able to open a file for an app (I already know about the ContentHub, but can't see a type more specific to text files) ?
<pieter2627> The normal QtQuick.Dialogs' FileDialog also works on desktop, but not the emulator - am a bit stuck
<balloons> dholbach, I see https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1434415/+merge/253844 is happy :-)
<dholbach> balloons, yes :)
<dholbach> balloons, the question is: what to do about the Exception you mentioned
<dholbach> balloons, the tempfile question I think is solved
<dholbach> (did you see my comments?)
<balloons> dholbach, I don't see any comments
<dholbach> weird
<dholbach> it says "unsaved comment"
<dholbach> ok...
<balloons> I did see the pep8 proposal
<dholbach> I'm not quite sure how to best do this... if we raise an exception, we will have to instantiate our Markdown() object everywhere in try/except stanzas.
<dholbach> ^ this is what I replied to your exception question
<dholbach> regarding tempfile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10677461/
<dholbach> balloons, if you think it makes sense to use exceptions, I'll look into it
<balloons> dholbach, ahh yes. So I raised the question because it appeared like you were reusing the object in tests. So it would make sense to raise an exception and send it back. The print isn't the biggest deal; it's the sys.exit() to go with it
<dholbach> right
<balloons> I know this isn't the only case with them, so I wouldn't hold this mp for it. Something to think about though
<dholbach> ok... shall I file a separate bug for it?
<balloons> I guess that might be best so we don't forget, heh
<dholbach> done... bug 1436316
<ubot5> bug 1436316 in Ubuntu Help App "Don't sys.exit() in Markdown() instantiation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436316
<dholbach> thanks balloons for the reviews!
<balloons> cool, so I'll approve
<balloons> I approved both. Jenkins should merge it all :-)
<dholbach> oh...
<dholbach> is it going to autoland the branches?
<balloons> dholbach, yes.. Do you not want that?
<dholbach> no no that's fine
<balloons> easier that way methinks
<dholbach> absolutely :)
<dholbach> nice!
<ahayzen> popey, in light of bug 1436110 as stated in the comments why can't the file manager call url-handler for anything in /sd_card/Music/ or ~/Music and content-hub for anything outside ? ... i see bug 1413821 has been marked as won't fix :/
<ubot5> bug 1436110 in Ubuntu Music App "Music refuses to play file opened via file manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436110
<ubot5> bug 1413821 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Music files are imported into the Music app, rather than simply opened" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413821
<popey> ahayzen: hmm
<balloons> ahayzen, https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1436317. I didn't forget about you
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1436317 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Add pyflakes / pep8 documentation" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> balloons, sweet thanks that'll be useful for pointing new devs to :)
<ahayzen> popey, the problem with content-hub is not that it is slow ... it is the fact that we import that music again ... so say you open a file that is already in ~/Music via content hub...you'll then have two inside ~/Music and a duplicate in your library :/
<popey> ugh
<dholbach> balloons, do you know how long it roughly takes until the landing happens? I know I'm getting overly excited :)
<ahayzen> popey, surely file manager can just have a whitelist of paths that if a audio/video file is tried to be opened from, it then uses url-handler rather than content-hub?
<balloons> dholbach, to be fair we haven;t tested that jib yet, hehe
<popey> ahayzen: for the small set of paths, potentially, yes.
<balloons> dholbach, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/help-app-autolanding/
<dholbach> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/run-pep8-and-pyflakes3/+merge/254059 failed, but that was expected
<ahayzen> popey, /media/*/*/Music and /home/*/Music ?
<balloons> bah, it ran them in the wrong order
<balloons> i tried to be sneaky
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> it appears to be doing something :)
<popey> ahayzen: yeah, worth a bug in file manager :)
<ahayzen> popey, or do we reopen that one that was closed lol ?
<popey> oh, we have one already, don't we. Yeah, a comment on that.
<ahayzen> popey, bug 1413821 :)
<ubot5> bug 1413821 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Music files are imported into the Music app, rather than simply opened" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413821
<ahayzen> popey, commenting :)
<popey> thanks
<dholbach> balloons, landed! :)
<dholbach> can't believe it
<ahayzen> popey, ah bugger i can't reopen the bug lol
<ahayzen> popey, do you have permission to flip it from won't fix -> new?
<popey> ya
<popey> done
<ahayzen> thanks popey :)
<balloons> dholbach, excellent :-)
<xhoch3> I upgraded to 15.04 yesterday and could build Ubuntu Touch app with qmake
<xhoch3> with 15.04 click target
<xhoch3> however, when deploying, it says it can't find the runtime for 15.04 on the device (or similar, don't remember the exact error message)
<xhoch3> ubuntu-core-15.04 armhf or the like
<xhoch3> any idea how to enable this?
<nik90> xhoch3: obvious question, are you trying this on the devel images on the phone?
<xhoch3> nik90, no, stock image
<xhoch3> when will those be able to to run on ordinary devices?
<nik90> xhoch3: ha that's the issue then..the current stock image (RTM) is based on utopic
<nik90> xhoch3: the stable phone images will switch over to the 15.04 framework only when it is deemed fit and stable and without regressions
<xhoch3> ok, since I bought the Aquaris E4.5, I'd like to work with the vanilla environment
<nik90> xhoch3: as a developer if you want to target users with the Aquaris E4.5 which runs the stable images, you will have to use the 14.10 framework
<nik90> xhoch3: and then when the E4.5 switches to 15.04, you can update your app and make use of the new features that 15.04 brings
<xhoch3> ok, since I ultimately need qmake, I also need 15.04, so my question is when the 15.04 image is expected to appear? just an estimate
<xhoch3> unfortunately 14.10 is feature-incomplete for me, so I cannot use this
<nik90> xhoch3: too hard to say..but the current focus is to get 15.04 stable and ready. so some say the ETA is between 5-10 weeks
<nik90> xhoch3: there are lot of bugs that need to be fixed in vivid before it will make it to the stable images
<daker> nik90: wow https://i.imgur.com/7jdN4y4.png
<nik90> daker: you got lxc setup?
<daker> yes
<xhoch3> ok, and in order to work with 15.04, I would have to erase my device? Or can I switch to 15.04 on my phone like I did with my desktop?
<xhoch3> by accepting the latest dev version
<nik90> daker: excellent! enjoy!
<nik90> xhoch3: no you wouldn't need to erase your phone
<nik90> xhoch3: you can switch to vivid easily. However in big caps "THINGS MIGHT BREAK" .. so obviously it cant be used as a daily phone any longer
<nik90> s/cant/shouldnt
<xhoch3> ok, no risk no fun
<xhoch3> :D
<xhoch3> how do I do it?
<nik90> xhoch3: if you run "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel" in the terminal after connecting your phone to your laptop, you should be upgraded to 15.04
<nik90> xhoch3: I presume you know how to restore it if something goes wrong?
<xhoch3> too late
<xhoch3> :D
 * nik90 brb in 15 mins
<nik90> xhoch3: same command but with the channel name ubuntu-touch/stable or bqaquarius_en I think
<nik90> ppl in the #ubuntu-touch channel will know for sure
<xhoch3> 2015/03/25 15:21:59 Rebooting into recovery to flash
<xhoch3> Failed to enter Recovery
<xhoch3> now I have the orange ball spinning
<xhoch3> can I safely shutdown the phone?
<xhoch3> oh it rebooted
<xhoch3> nik90, ok, cool I have 15.04 now
<xhoch3> thanks
<xhoch3> 15.04 is snappier, isn't it? feels smoother
<zsombi> charles: ping
<zsombi> nik90: do you remember, have you agreed with charles about any EDS tags to be set for application ID and alarm ID?
<nik90> zsombi: https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1426519-add-tag-for-menuitem-activation-url/+merge/253997
<nik90> zsombi: I guess if alarms specify com.ubuntu.clock along with the alarm ID in the X-CANONICAL-ACTIVIATION-URL EDS tag that should be it?
<nik90> charles: can you confirm ^^
<zsombi> nik90: charles: uhm... how should I encode it? $(appid):///$(alarmId)?
<nik90> hmm that was the discussion we had with ted, but I cannot remember the outcome we decided upon
<zsombi> nik90: checking charles' comments on teh bug, I think we should decide what to place in the URL
<charles> zsombi, oops, didn't see your pings from earlier, looking now
<zsombi> nik90: so url-dispatcher would expect sthing like $(appid):///URL
<charles> zsombi, nik90, we should also get renatu in on this converation, he had some opinions on this yesterday
<zsombi> nik90: charles: where URL should be somethiong containing the alarm ID
<zsombi> nik90: charles: reading this https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/url-dispatcher-guide/ the format is well defined: $(appId):///$(URI)
<zsombi> where $(URI) is something the app should understand
<charles> iirc renaut suggested not use appid as the url scheme, rather something like 'alarm'
<nik90> charles: how do we then know which app to open?
<zsombi> charles: well, the thing is url-dispatcher needs appid as protocol
<zsombi> nik90: exactly
<charles> ah. :)
<charles> nik90, yes, confirming "X-CANONICAL-ACTIVATION-URL" is the x-prop to use
<renatu> zsombi, no you can register your app to handle any url prefix
<nik90> renatu: true, but if there are multiple apps registering for "alarm" url prefix then we get into trouble
<zsombi> renatu: right, but then any app can override the url dispatcher...
<renatu> for example the dialer app register itself for dilaer-app:/// and cal://
<zsombi> exactly
<charles> zsombi, renatu has a patch at https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1426519/+merge/253985 to generate x-prop entries in ical from QOrganizerItemExtendedDetail in QOrganizer
<zsombi> charles: yes, I am making the changes on Alarm based on that
<nik90> renatu: the idea here is to allow alarms created by app-1 to be opened by *only* app-1
<renatu> zsombi, my opinion is that if the app create the event/alarm and it is a app especific thing then the app should set the event url
<charles> zsombi, cool :)
<nik90> renatu: if we use the standard "alarm" then app-1 could get app-2's alarms
<renatu> but if it is  a generic stuff like a google calendar event then the user should be able to choose which app to use to open it
<charles> I thought we wanted to be able to let 3rd parties make their own clock, calendar, etc apps to supplant the default ones?
<zsombi> nik90: I see some rational in renatu's idea, because then it would be easier to "replace" Clock app
<charles> +1
<nik90> zsombi: I agree but I remember having this discussion some time back where we wanted to make each app's alarms to be accessible by the concerned app only?
<zsombi> charles: renatu: nik90: the question is shouldn't we support the ability for multiple apps to create their own alarms? which should be in a separate DB than the clock app?
<zsombi> nik90: right, as I wrote :)
<renatu> nik90, if you want the alarms created by the clock app to accessible only by the clock app you can set the url by yourself during the alarm creating
<renatu> creation
<zsombi> nik90: renatu: charles: so, if separate apps can register their own alarms, then appid is the one we need
<charles> zsombi, I think we'd want them to all go through the same alarm API; otherwise, they wouldn't get notifications
<zsombi> renatu: I do not want to provide complete URL specifying freedome to the alarm user...
<charles> zsombi, I don't think datetime is something we'd want to supplant, because even after we have custom indicators, datetime still is responsible for hw wakeups on alarm
<zsombi> renatu: you mix Alarm API with QtOrganizer one
<zsombi> charles: yes. What I planned is to provide Alarm API to access the alarmId, and to have a lookup for it, and use APP_ID to encode the URL
<zsombi> charles: so in that sense each app can have its own URL
<renatu> whats happen if the app get removed?
<zsombi> charles: nik90: renatu: it would be too ugly if the develoiper would need to set the protocol for each alarm saved...
<renatu> who will remove the alarms created by this app
<zsombi> renatu: same question with a generic "alarm" protocol
<zsombi> renatu: what if I remove the Clock app, and I don't install anything else?
<renatu> clock app can not be removed
<zsombi> renatu: so then?
<zsombi> renatu: if you cannot remove, how do you override?
<nik90> zsombi: well if we go with a generic "alarm" protocol, deleting a 3rd party app wouldn't affect the user since he would then use the clock app to handle those alarms created by the other app
<renatu> I am saying if I intall a new clock app would be nice if this new app can handle the allarms created by clock app
<zsombi> nik90: but wo decided which app to open in case you install a 3rd party Clock app?
<zsombi> decides
<renatu> we do not have support for that yet :D. But the url-handler will provider a dialog where you can choose which app to use and set the default one
<nik90> hmm true..we don't have a mechanism like the content-hub which shows which apps can handle a specific url
<zsombi> exactly...
<renatu> if more than one app register the same url prefix
<renatu> I do not know whats happen today
<zsombi> renatu: will I get that dialog each time it is invoked? that'd suck, sorry to say
<renatu> zsombi, you can set the default one
<renatu> like android does
<renatu> and it will never appear again
<renatu> until you reset it
<nik90> zsombi: considering that the use case where multiple apps register for the same url prefix is something that's going to become common..(multiple reddit apps etc) .. the dialog allowing the user to choose the app to open and set a default is inevitable..UT definitely needs it
<akiva-thinkpad> how do you revert in bazaar, other than deleting and rebranching it?
<renatu> today I do not know whats happen if more then one app register the same url prefix, and I think there is nothing blockin the user to install a app with the same app id from a already installed app
<zsombi> nik90: I understand that, and it sounds right, the problem is that it feel the app developer to provide the protocol and the format every time it saves the alarm si too much
<renatu> zsombi, we can define that alarm:// is the default value the devel can chage it to the app id if he wants
<zsombi> renatu: well, I'd need to expose some AlarmConfig API then...
<zsombi> renatu: or I could give it as a property to each alarm...
<renatu> zsombi, for alarms I do not see much benefit on it, but for calendar events I think this is very useful
<zsombi> renatu: well, the idea was to let several apps to be able to create alarms individually, and I do no tmean overriding teh Clock app
<renatu> zsombi, will the alarms created on others app visible on clock app?
<renatu> if not they are individual alarms and should use the app-id on it
<zsombi> renatu: no, clock app should only see Clock alarms, they should never collide
<nik90> zsombi: renatu : All this boils down to one question, "Will apps creating alarms using the same db as clock app or not? "
<nik90> s/using/use
<zsombi> nik90: well, this may hopefully get solved when charles will start the new Alarm backend :)
<charles> yeah... :)
<charles> I'd like to that sooner rather than later, but it's not happening this sprint
<renatu> zsombi, whell if they still using qtorganizer you can have different address-books for each app
<renatu> s/address-book/calendars
<charles> anyway my 2 cents is that apps creating alarms should use the same db as clock app
<renatu> charles, they can still using the same db but different "eds sources"
<charles> renatu, true. datetime will pick them all up anyway
<nik90> charles: not sure I agree to that since seeing the reminder's app alarms in the clock app would look strange
<renatu> this is how we intend to separate contacts
<charles> renatu, I'm not sure why you'd want to keep alarms under a separate sources?
<renatu> nik90, the alarm API can filter the alarms based on the application
<renatu> charles, security :D, you can block apps to access different sources
<charles> nik90, the reminder would use a different scheme, IMO we'd want to be able to mix reminders between reminder apps, alarms between clock apps, events between calendar apps
<charles> but not mix reminders with clock apps
<zsombi> charles: renatu: yet I'm using only one collection for all alarms, I can create separate ones
<renatu> charles, +1
<charles> renatu, that gets back to the same question, of letting a replacement calendar app edit pre-existing calendar events
<zsombi> renatu: I filter alarms based on collection
<zsombi> renatu: so far I use only one collection for all alarms
<renatu> charles, with the new changes on qtorganizer the calendar app will be able to replace the event url
<renatu> charles, and we need to have some fallback url in case of events synced from google, etc...
<charles> renatu, yes, maybe I should have used alarms or reminders as the example there
<charles> you're right that calendars are a special case b/c we need to handle 'no url provided' case for imported events
<zsombi> nik90: renatu: charles: ok, so the protocol I'll chose to be 'alarm'
<nik90> zsombi: so "alarm:///alarm-id" which the corresponding app can get and open the correct alarm
<charles> mzanetti: ^ this is relevant to reminders as well
<zsombi> nik90: would you like the alarm-id to be encoded in some fancy way, or plain alarm-id is fine?
<charles> mzanetti, wrt choosing the url scheme and using the "X-CANONICAL-ACTIVATION-URL" x-prop
<zsombi> nik90: like canonicak.com/alarmId?=
<renatu> then reminder will be: "reminder://reminder-id"
<mzanetti> charles, where would I add that?
<charles> and calendar is cal://, yes?
<nik90> zsombi: erm I think alarmId?= shoudl be sufficient
<zsombi> renatu: as far as charles specified, it can be anything, charles wil only call that URL given in the X-* detail
<charles> mzanetti, you're using QOrganizer right now?
<mzanetti> charles, yep
<nik90> zsombi: this way it would make sense for alternative clock app as well
<renatu> mzanetti, you need to register this on url handler for your app
<mzanetti> ok, reminders supports "evernote://note/<noteid>" already
<zsombi> nik90: the thing is that you will get the second part of the URL without the protocol, so it's up to you how you see it easily handled
<renatu> If I remember correct there is a json file for url-handler
<charles> mzanetti, renatu has a patch @ https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1426519/+merge/253985 that will convert QOrganizerItemExtendedDetails into x-props
<zsombi> nik90: I'd say some identification on what came  should be given so if eventual alarm overrides wil want to handle sthing else, they can also provide identification on those
<nik90> zsombi: true so I will get only alarmId="somevalue" .. which I will parse and extract?
<charles> mzanetti, so you'd create an extended detail and add it to your QOrganizerItem
<zsombi> nik90: so alarm://alarmId?=<uuid>
<nik90> zsombi: yes
<zsombi> nik90: deal
<mzanetti> perfect
<mzanetti> I can specify the url?
<mzanetti> completely, I mean?
<zsombi> mzanetti: yep
<mzanetti> perfect!
<charles> oh, and I should ping popey too, calendar-app will complete the three apps that should follow this approach
<zsombi> charles: alarms is comin' ;)
<charles> popey: long discussion above, short summary is if you want clicking on a calendar event menuitem in the indicator to launch calendar-app to that specific event
<charles> what you do is create a QOrganizerItemExtendedDetails where the key is X-CANONICAL-ACTIVATION-URL and the value is the url
<charles> datetime will pass that url to url_dispatch() when clicked, so calendar-app can register to handle that scheme and process it to go to the right page
<renatu> charles, he can leave it empty too :D, since we will have the fallback url, correct?
<charles> yes, was just about to get to that :)
<zsombi> charles: renatu: does the key need to be all capitals?
<charles> popey, since we have to handle imported calendar events too, datetime will still have to have a fallback url to handle
<zsombi> charles: asking as the x-canonical-alarm and x-canonical-disabled is specified as small caps
<charles> zsombi: no
<charles> it doesn't have to be all caps
<zsombi> ok
<charles> I just did it that way because all the other properties in ical are all caps
<charles> no biggie
<zsombi> kalikiana: seems the statesaver fix works, I only need to get a proper test for the urihandler...
<zsombi> charles: ouhhh.... what are we gonna do with the existing alarms?
<zsombi> charles: like the ones people already created in the phone?
<charles> zsombi, I'll leave the old logic in datetime so that those don't break
<zsombi> charles: ok
<charles> zsombi, they just won't be launchable as the new ones are
<charles> or rather, they will launch to the app just as they do now, not to the alarm itself
<zsombi> charles: I was thinking to do an update when the app starts, so when the Clock is started first time it would take a bit longer but all Alarms would be updated
<charles> zsombi, that would be wonderful
<zsombi> +1
<charles> so nice of us to agree on new work for clock-app :D
<zsombi> LOL right
<zsombi> charles: any huch when would you have time for the v2 backend?
<zsombi> hunch
<nik90> charles: lol :P
<charles> zsombi, not unless I do it on my own time
<zsombi> charles: ouhh...
<charles> two weeks ago it seemed so close :)
<zsombi> hah
<zsombi> two weeks ago I thought we can get subtheming into Vivid
<nik90> bzoltan_: hey what's the planned ETA for the UITK vivid update? Just curious :-)
<bzoltan_> nik90: Excellent timing of the question :) The silo12 has the release candidate. I have finished today the testing and now it is up to the QA team's queue when they will give it green light
<nik90> bzoltan_: Awesome! thnx :)
<xhoch3> nik90, I updated to 15.04, but I still get WARNING:root:Signature check failed, but installing anyway as requested
<xhoch3> Cannot install /tmp/untitled.username_0.1_armhf.click: Framework "ubuntu-core-15.04" not present on system (use --force-missing-framework option to override)
<xhoch3> Sdk-Launcher> Installing the application failed
<nik90> xhoch3: hmm that's strange..let me try it
<popey> xhoch3: wrong framework
<popey> ubuntu-core is for snappy
<nik90> popey: that's what the qtcreator atm is setting for new projects in vivid
<popey> wat
<popey> it should be ubuntu-sdk-15.04, not ubuntu-core-15.04
<popey> unless I am mistaken?
<nik90> popey: atm there are only two 15.04 frameworks listed by qtc, which are ubuntu-core-15.04 and ubuntu-core-15.04-dev1
<popey> huh
<xhoch3> in qtc it is listed as ubuntu-sdk-15.04
<popey> ubuntu-core-15.04-dev1 is the one I believe
<popey> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/1t_JGpg4r8BLluzfzmqa-gAbcKUjKUOufSCTSdPpFc5g/edit#gid=0
<popey> last one in that list
<nik90> xhoch3: hmm I dont see ubuntu-sdk-15.04 on my brand new vivid desktop install
<xhoch3> http://www11.pic-upload.de/25.03.15/xwxx2jknupm.png
<nik90> xhoch3: no that's not what me and popey are referring to
<nik90> xhoch3: open manifest.json file in qtc
<nik90> xhoch3: in the framework field, there is only ubuntu-core-15.04 and -dev1 version listed
<xhoch3> yes, exactly
<xhoch3> so take the dev one
<popey> the 15.04-dev1 framework isn't even on my vivid device
<nik90> xhoch3: anyway let me test the 15.04 frameworks and see if that works on the phone
<xhoch3> nik90, same result
<popey> so it will fail to install
<popey> brb
<xhoch3> yes
<nik90> popey: http://imgur.com/iRXIWPW,KgbvQeH
<xhoch3> nik90, did it work for you?
<nik90> xhoch3: just a moment
<popey> bzoltan_: ^
<xhoch3> I just created the qmake sample (Simple UI), left everything as default and tried to run
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot/trunk -- it seems well stable. What branch am I merging with?
<nik90> xhoch3: yup I get that error
<nik90> bzoltan_, popey: I cannot install a default project app created by qtc
<nik90> xhoch3: it works if you set the framework to 14.10.
<nik90> xhoch3: *and* you can still import Ubuntu.Components 1.2
<xhoch3> nik90, thanks, that works
<nik90> xhoch3: just remember that while you may be using the 14.10 framework, you are still using Ubuntu.Components 1.2 which is not on the BQ stable images yet. So devel images are still needed until we make the transition that I mentioned before
<xhoch3> ok thx
<akiva-thinkpad> okay I got to go for a bit. bbl
<ahoneybun> hey ahayzen
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yo
<ahoneybun> http://i.imgur.com/DhKC7ci.png ^
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, thats looking awesome :D
<ahoneybun> the coin flip is not working atm (no code behind it)
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, OCDness tells me that the coin flip button is not as wide as the others? (right alignment is wrong) ;)
<ahayzen> or all the others are too big :)
<ahoneybun> yea I know I'm wondering about that
<popey> nik90: ugh, can you file a bug please?
<nik90> popey: sure, on it now
<popey> thanks!
<nik90> popey: bug 1436470
<ubot5> bug 1436470 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Project template defaults to invalid ubuntu-core-15.04 framework in the manifest file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436470
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: right alignment?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yeah the right side is off
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, tbh it looks like the buttons below are actually slightly too big in width as the margin on the left is larger than the right for them
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10679604/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, try for the buttons in the rows where you have done  - units.gu(1) put - units.gu(2) ... i think your not taking both of the spaces into account
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, so in the rows where you have 2 items you need todo - 1GU before the divide ... and where you have 3 items do -2GU before the divide
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: thats how it is
<ahoneybun> (parent.width - units.gu(2)) / 3
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, not in the pastebin you gave me ;)
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, so does that work?
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10679648/
<ahoneybun> still offset
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, are the numbered buttons now right though?
<ahoneybun> right?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, like the items in your Row at L56 need the same width set
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, at L80 those ones need -1GU
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, at L189 those need -1GU
<ahayzen> then it all should be aligned correctly
<ahayzen> ...hopefully...
<ahoneybun> don;t think so
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10679689/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, what does that look like?
<ahoneybun> let me grab a screenie
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/pwXfDSj
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, so some of them are correct lol
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, so L62, L69, L75 should read width: (parent.width - units.gu(2) / 3
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, then all the number ones should be - units.gu(2) not 1
<ahayzen> then it should be correct :)
<ahoneybun> all in one ( )?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, sorry extra bracket (parent.width - units.gu(2)) / 3
<nik90> t1mp: hey, I just figured out how to use the PageHeadStyle component. Can I make request here to add backgroundColor property to it..that's all I need :)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: fixed it temp
<nik90> zsombi: hey quick suggestion, in PageHeadStyle wouldn't it better to indicate in the docs which theme it has been defined in? Currently I did a trial and error to check if can be imported from the SuruDark theme or the Ambiance theme. It would be handy if this was stated in the docs itself.
<akiva-thinkpad> back
<t1mp> nik90: I will add that in the next week or two
<nik90> t1mp: cool thnx
<mhall119> does anyone know if it's possible to change Page.head.sections when the PageHeadState changes?
<nik90> mhall119: have you tried setting the selectedIndex property based on the pageheadstate changes?
<mhall119> nik90: I want to change the model and onSelectedIndexChanged handler
<mhall119> I think I have to do with with code in Page.onStateChanged, rather than through PageHeadState
<nik90> ah yeah that's tricky
<ahoneybun> does anyone done a random number in qml or c++
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, use Math.random() in JS? https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/Math/random
<ahayzen_> (which you can use in QML)
<ahoneybun> I have to import something right ahayzen_?
<ahayzen_> no just create a function somewhere and use it IIRC
<ahoneybun> seems to work
<ahoneybun> just need to output the number in a Label
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtqml-javascript-expressions.html
<ahoneybun> in that example in the first link it was returning it
<ahayzen_> \o/
<ahoneybun> it shots no errors
<ahoneybun> just to output the result
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, so like to set it to the label do ... myLabel.text = myRandomMethod().toString()
<ahayzen_> or myLabel.text = Math.random().toString() directly would work but depends what number you wnat to make
<ahoneybun> 0 or 1
<ahayzen_> you could just round that number
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, like Math.round(Math.random()) would give 0 or 1 IIRC
<ahoneybun> its like heads or tails
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, something like ... Math.round(Math.random()) === 0 ? "Heads" : "Tails"
<ahoneybun> I need to define myRandomMethod().toString()
<ahoneybun> oh wait
<ahayzen_> depends how you want todo it... ^^ is the onliner way lol
<ahoneybun> so lost
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10680820/
<ahayzen_> haha just try things see where you get ;)
<ahoneybun> ReferenceError: myRandomMethod is not defined
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, define your function () {} somewhere else don't set it to the onClicked:
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, then called it from the onClicked: myMethod()
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, look at the section "JavaScript in Standalone Functions" on http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtqml-javascript-expressions.html
<ahoneybun> sorry ahayzen_
<ahoneybun> yay
<ahoneybun> ahayzen_: http://imgur.com/a/ajo6J
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, looks like fun :)
<ahoneybun> now to set them as 0 to 1
<ahoneybun> I'm looking at what you wrote
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, you probably need to put the Math.round() around your Math.random()
<ahoneybun> around?
<ahayzen_> Math.round(Math.random())
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahayzen_> output of random goes into the input of round
<ahoneybun> works!
<ahayzen_> \o/
<ahoneybun> 1 or 0
<ahoneybun> should I set a variable 0  = Head or soemthing like that
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen_: I'll be back brb
<ahoneybun> ahayzen_: btw Math.round(Math.random()) === 0 ? "Heads" : "Tails" works perfect
<tushard> Hello!
<tushard> I wanted to contribute to ubuntu app development.
<tushard> I am a complete begginer.
<tushard> are there any easy projects which are suitable for begginers?
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, awesome :)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen_: uploading code to lp with credits of course
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/gazeteer
<jplatte> tushard: What do you mean? You want to create your own Apps, or you want to contribute to Canonicals projects, e.g. the Ubuntu SDK which is used for ubuntu app development?
<ahayzen_> tushard, if you are a complete beginner probably best to start with the guide https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ and https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/building-your-first-qml-app/
<ahoneybun> ahayzen_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/gazeteer/1.0/files
 * ahoneybun sees he spelled your name wrong...
<ahayzen_> tushard, then if you want to help out the coreapps are probably the best projects to contribute to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps ... look for a 'bitesize' tag of bugs as well
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, \o/
<jplatte> ahayzen_: Though to contribute, you have to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct before, I think.. Right?
<ahayzen_> jplatte, yup and for canonical projects usually CLA as well
<ahoneybun> jplatte: uploading to LP and such
<jplatte> Yeah, a good reason to not contribute to anything Canonical does :P
<ahayzen_> depends on your views ;)
 * ahayzen_ doesn't want to start a flame war
<jplatte> Well, I don't want to either
<jplatte> Just wanted to have mentioned that there's no use in even looking at the code of any Canonical project if you want to have the power over the code you might write for them
<ahayzen_> jplatte, define power
<jplatte> It's still the case that you have to attribute the copyright to canonical, right?
<AlanBell> you are best off using the stuff that is there as a platform on which to do your own thing
<ahayzen_> jplatte, well look at the coreapps some do some don't directly mention canonical in the license header
<jplatte> Okay, that's interesting
<AlanBell> you can absolutely inspect all the code, and contribute fixes, but Canonical create and curate the code of the operating system and unity and so on, which is fine, that is what they do
<jplatte> But no, I won't look at the code because I just don't get how launchpad works and it would take me 10 minutes to just find it there
<AlanBell> no need to sign anything much to use the SDK to make an app for the platform as far as I am aware
<jplatte> Yeah I know they still maintain everything as open source and I can look at it
<tushard> jplatte: i want to contribute to an already existing projects preferably.
<AlanBell> and the CLA isn't particularly obnoxious if you read it
<tushard> although the main reason is learning.
<AlanBell> I guess if you were planning to do a *heap* of work on a canonical curated project and you want to have control/ownership over the work you did so you can monetise it later then yeah, CLA might not be your friend
<AlanBell> but if you want to just fix a little thing that annoys you and contribute that fix, then meh, it is fine
<ahayzen_> tushard, coreapps are probably best to look at as they are built by other community people :)
<jplatte> tushard: I think it mostly depends on what you want to learn then. Are you talking about 'Ubuntu device' apps only? Then have a look at the core apps or ask if someone here needs help with their app (I'm sure a lot of people in here would value people helping them with the development of their apps). You could also contribute to the Ubuntu SDK itself, though I don't even know in which language this QtCreator-plugin stuff (if it'
<tushard> ahayzen_: thanks man.  But they are for ubuntu's phone version ?
<ahayzen_> tushard, yes they are for the phone primarily, some work on the desktop as well
<ahayzen_> most, if not all, you can run on the desktop at least for development purposes
<jplatte> AlanBell: TBH, I'm not informed that well. I just thought you'd have to attribute copyright to Canonical, which would allow them to use your code in non-openSource projects / stop developing the software you contributed to as OSS altogether.
<tushard> I am inclined to work on the apps then.  How to ask people if they need help. is there another irc channel?
<ahayzen_> tushard, this is the channel :)
<jplatte> tushard: There are some, I think; but you're in the right one already AFAIK. there should be a lot of app developers in here :)
 * ahayzen_ waves o/
<tushard> ohh...Thanks then.  :)
<jplatte> By the way.. What apps are all you guys working on?
<ahayzen_> tushard, i would get yourself familiar with the SDK first ... and run yourself through the tutorial of that example app (currency converter IIRC?)
<ahayzen_> i'm working primarily on the music-app
<jplatte> The core music app? :O
 * nik90 waves
<ahayzen_> yup
<ahayzen_> nik90, o/
<nik90> hey tushard, welcome :-)
<nik90> ahayzen_: hey
<jplatte> Oooh, nice! That's like, the best app that came with my Ubuntu Phone ^-^
<jplatte> Thanks for creating such an awesome app!
<ahayzen_> jplatte, haha awesome that means alot :)
<tushard> ahayzen_: its in the link you posted right?
<ahayzen_> tushard, yeah https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<tushard> nik90: Hi!  :)
<ahayzen_> tushard, popey, may be able to tell you which apps need to most help or have 'low hanging fruit' ?
<nik90> tushard: as ahayzen_ said, get familiarized with the ubuntu sdk and pushing to github/launchpad .. and feel free to raise questions here.
<tushard> Gonna do that then....Thanks guys!!
<jplatte> ahayzen_: Well then, should I contact you directly here (/msg) if I want to talk about the app or are there better places for that? I'd use the rating form in the Ubuntu Store, but writing on the Smartphone is quite annoying, especially for long texts like my feedback would have been (until I lost what I had written already, but that's a different topic).
<nik90> tushard: I don't remember marking bugs as bitesize to point you to it, but that's something we should probably do in the core apps soon
<jplatte> Lol, are helf of the people talking here working on the core apps? :D
<ahayzen_> jplatte, if you have a bug then raise it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app ... otherwise the mailing list can bee good for generic discussions... or pinging devs directly :)
<ahayzen_> well me and nik90 are ... so yeah 50% of the folks talking are :)
<nik90> jplatte: actually more like ppl working on the core apps in the nite, hanging out in this channel atm :P
<jplatte> No, I don't have a bug, only some small feature requests
<ahayzen_> jplatte, they can sometimes turn into bugs ... but mailing list is probably best
<jplatte> which ML?
 * ahayzen_ tries to find the link
<jplatte> And do I have to be subscribed to post to it? ^^
<ahayzen_> yup i think its on launchpad...where is it
<nik90> ahayzen_: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/
<ahayzen_> nik90, where is the coreapps mailing list? i can never find it
<jplatte> Also, could we just get all devs to use http://discourse.ubuntu.com/ ?
<nik90> ahayzen_: core apps mailing list? 1 sec
<ahayzen_> nik90, i was thinking coreapps one may be more relevant to discussion of apps specifically? what do you think?
<jplatte> That things has just 10x the UX of mailing lists, and thrice the UX of forums
<ahayzen_> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-coreapps/ thats the archive...
<nik90> ahayzen_: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-coreapps/
<nik90> ahayzen_: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps
<ahayzen_> subscribe on the second link :)
<ahayzen_> jplatte, ^^
<nik90> jplatte: You would need to join the group at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps and then subscribe to the mailing list from there
<jplatte> Yeah, what I expected
<ahayzen_> jplatte, and the ubuntu phone one is a good one as well if you are generally interested in other discussions
<jplatte> Yay, more mails ^^°
<ahayzen_> \o/
<ahayzen_> jplatte, what specific features are you looking for?
<jplatte> Being able to control the music player from the lock screen (I know Canonical doesn't want it to be a lock screen, but for me it is :D), e.g. through an indicator
<ahayzen_> jplatte, well the plan is eventually to do it in the sound-indicator
<ahayzen_> jplatte, but i'm also trying to convince support on the lock screen as well
<jplatte> and having random mode precompute the song order for the whole playlist so you don't get Song A -> Song B -> Song A -> Song C or stuff like that
<ahayzen_> jplatte, basically we are waiting for one platform feature before this can work
<jplatte> Okay
<ahayzen_> ...and the way random works will change with this new platform feature :)
<jplatte> Well, an indicator would already be nice
<ahayzen_> (random is pretty poor at the moment)
<jplatte> Huh? Why?
<ahayzen_> jplatte, because we won't be handling it the platform will ...or we will have to give it a preshuffled list
<jplatte> What??
<jplatte> I don't understand what you're saying
<jplatte> You mean you'll just use a different rng (with a more even distribution) or what?
<ahayzen_> jplatte, basically it may change :) .... and probably will either be a precomputed random list or the random maybe more intelligent (no duplicates)
<jplatte> but... why is this handled by the platform? :D
<ahayzen_> jplatte, no at the moment we handle the shuffling as our app is never suspended when playing audio ... but soon our app will be suspended and the platform will play the list of tracks we tell it
<jplatte> Okay...
<ahayzen_> "its complicated" is probably the best answer
<jplatte> Well, that explanation was understandable
<jplatte> I still don't get why that changes the order of the random playlist significantly
<ahayzen_> jplatte, at the moment it just picks a random number between 0 and queue size... so you can get duplicates as you said. i see us either moving to a precomputed list (which would stop them) or the platforms implementation of shuffle maybe better than ours and track which have been played (again stopping duplicates)
<ahayzen_> jplatte, is that clear enough? lol
<jplatte> I understood that before :D
<jplatte> But maybe you referred to the random implementation before.
<jplatte> I definitely favor the precomputed list though, and that wouldn't need any new platform features, right?
<ahayzen_> yeah but then what happens when you switch shuffle off?
<ahayzen_> does it flip back to the 'ordered' list
<ahayzen_> and what happens if you reorder things
<jplatte> Reorder things? I didn't even know you could do that :D
<jplatte> But I think the way gmusicbrowser implements it is the best
<jplatte> There reordering things simply turns off the random mode
<jplatte> The only problem I see with the way it is there is that the random list is never automatically changesd
<jplatte> *changed
<jplatte> Which has a big advantage too, though
<ahayzen_> press and hold an item in the queue then you can drag them up/down (only within the viewport)
<jplatte> Okay
<jplatte> I won't need that, but good to know anyway :D
<ahayzen_> same way to multiselect things to add to queue/playlist or remove from playlist/queue
<ahayzen_> (which you may use)
<jplatte> haha, not really
<jplatte> The only thing I do is select an interpret and then click the random button ^^
<ahayzen_> or your just like me and play an album/artist
<jplatte> well, it is like that on my smartphone
<jplatte> it was like that on my last smartphone
<ahayzen_> heh
<jplatte> What I do on my computer is way cooler, but I don't see that being doable on smartphones in this year, if ever :D
<jplatte> Because those smartphone apps are all about simplicity, and on my PC I use a filter in gmusicbrowser (like smart playlists in other players) which plays all my tracks with a rating of either 0 (my default) or >= 70, on all my songs
<ahayzen_> yeah exactly
<ahayzen_> but we are looking into like smart playlists, so "play me my most/least played tracks".. "play me recently added tracks" etc ... but thats further down the road
<jplatte> Okay
<ahayzen_> would that be something you would use though?
<jplatte> Depends on whether you also add ratings
<ahayzen_> we are always trying to figure out actual usecases of people other than us lol
<jplatte> Well, I guess I have stated my perfect use case ^^
<ahayzen_> :)
<ahayzen_> maybe something we can do for the tablet/desktop version ;)
 * ahayzen_ takes note
<jplatte> I think smart playlists with && and || wouldn't even be that hard to do in a simple interface if you just do it like Thunderbird does with their email filters
<jplatte> Instead of allowing nesting of &&'s and ||'s like gmusicbrowser, just allow the user to create a set of rules, and select whether to && them together or to || them together (all or any)
<ahayzen_> well the search at the moment is just a regexp
<ahayzen_> if you know what you are typing you could do some cleaver stuff hehe
<jplatte> lol :D
<jplatte> I see you running into problems with that though ^^
<ahayzen_> such as ? hehe
<jplatte> searching for "(live)" which some tracks have in their title for example
<jplatte> it would kind of work, but also match things that have the word "live" outside of brackets
<jplatte> for me, it would totally break
<ahayzen_> yeah
<jplatte> because I've changed all (live)'s and (instrumental)'s in my musics tags to [live] and [instrumental]
<jplatte> so () is reserved for (whatever remix) and things like that
<ahayzen_> ah i see
<jplatte> or (XY edition)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-26
<jplatte> So, about the lock screen thing again... Is a system interface for allowing things to be shown there being considered?
<ahayzen_> no there is nothing
<ahayzen_> we've been firstly trying to persuade the designers :)
<jplatte> Okay
<jplatte> Can I help with that? :D
<ahayzen_> maybe i don't have a clue when it will be firstly designed... then the platform exposed/implemented...then us to implement :)
<jplatte> Hm, okay
<ahayzen_> we are primarily waiting for the platform feature that is blocking the sound-indicator first...then we can think about that
<jplatte> Well, I guess I'll just open a topic about it on ubuntu discourse
<jplatte> okay
<ahayzen_> so we are probably talking a few months minimum
<jplatte> Yeah, having it in the sound indicator would be cool already
<jplatte> good to know people are working on it!
<ahayzen_> yeah its all on the list of TODOs ahah
<ahayzen_> jplatte, but it would be good for the discussion to be raised somewhere so at least some community designs/input can be planned out :)
<jplatte> yeah
<jplatte> I think ubuntu discourse is a good place for this kind of stuff
<jplatte> mailing lists do work, but they contain a lot of noise
<ahayzen_> yeah :/
<jplatte> Oh, another thing: Is it a known bug that interprets that the app can't fetch images for don't have an image at all?
<jplatte> Uh, wait
<ahayzen_> jplatte, it can take *ages*
<jplatte> I mean on the music scope that's only for the app
 * ahayzen_ remembers he was going to write a bug for thumbnailer being really really slow on poor connections
<jplatte> not the ugly one that also has gets stuff from soundcloud and whatever
<ahayzen_> jplatte, sorry which one?
<jplatte> My connection is not poor, and I've been connected often
<jplatte> I guess it would be 'My Music'
<jplatte> In German the scope is named 'Meine Musik'
<ahayzen_> the scopes should show the same as the app ...but yeah it may be slow (i don't write the scope...yet)
<ahayzen_> thats another team.... our team just does the music-app
<jplatte> It doesn't show the same thumbnails
<jplatte> I'll send you two screenshots
<jplatte> Or three
<ahayzen_> interesting .. thanks
<mcphail> Hi. ogra_ had pointed me in the direction of his PropertyService dbus service for setting/querying rndis. I've been playing with it but can't get or set the status. Can anyone have a quick look and see if it is a coding error or simply an apparmor restriction?
<mcphail> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~njmcphail/+junk/rndisdbus/files
<jplatte> ahayzen_: So, here is the app itself. You can see there are already two different placeholder icons... http://postimg.org/image/mfjdr3fv1/
<ahayzen_> oh yeah
<ahayzen_> right so the one that is a person is the thumbnails fallback ... then the music one is our fallback due to the thumbnail fallback failing (magic)
<jplatte> This is the top of the 'My Music' scope, where there are no placeholders at all: http://postimg.org/image/ofxz5swjz/
<jplatte> Looks really ugly
<ahayzen_> ewwww
<jplatte> And this is further down the scope, with both the fallbacks: http://postimg.org/image/tpuuus11h/
<jplatte> The music icon thing seems to have a transparent background, that doesn't look so good there ^^
<ahayzen_> hah http://postimg.org/image/tpuuus11h/
<jplatte> eh?
<ahayzen_> sorry wrong window lol ...... my co-dev has reminded me the one which is a 'person'/avatar is coming from the web (it is empty on the web) ... the other music note one is when the thumbnailer returns null/error
<jplatte> Oh, okay...
<ahayzen_> jplatte, oh those first ones probably aren't actually blank
<ahayzen_> jplatte, they just have a transparent bg image with a white note in it... as you can just see in that last screenshot
<jplatte> huh? how?
<ahayzen_> jplatte, oh no they definitely aren't after looking again
<ahayzen_> its after midnight my eyes are sleepy ;)
<jplatte> Yeah, the white is definitely lighter than any part of the background
<jplatte> and I would notice while scrolling
<ahayzen_> yeah
<jplatte> Also, those that are completely empty also miss their frame
<jplatte> Which the one with the music note doesn't
<ahoneybun> mhall119: (EMAIL NEEDS HUMAN REVIEW) email domain too long 'aaronhoneycutt@ubuntu.com' for app name 'gazeteer.aaronhoneycutt'
<ahoneybun> error
<jplatte> what?? :D
<ahoneybun> yep
<jplatte> whaaaaat, how can ahayzen_ not use an IRC bouncer? :O
<jplatte> I guess I'll post this here then, instead of the private chat:
<jplatte> http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/music-ubuntu-core-app/2093
<jplatte> Are there other guys working on the music app here? Click that link and feel awesome about what I wrote, you deserve the praise :)
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad: the trunk would be just fine
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, whats the lp?
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  ahh... I see, it is a standalone plugin
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  let me check the code out first and see if it can stand without the ubutu plugin
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, atm. I can see if I can merge it in, save you the work.
<akiva-thinkpad> ah sure
<akiva-thinkpad> sec i'll grab you the lp
<akiva-thinkpad>      bzr branch lp:qtcreator-plugin-autopilot
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/trunk this is our trunk
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, try it, and let me know what you want me to do.
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  but it might make sense to introduce it as a stadalone plugin.
<akiva-thinkpad> I'll defer to your better judgement.
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  quick question... what does your plugin do if you disable the Ubuntu plugin and restart the QtC?
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, if I try it with just a raw qtcreator? I havn't tried. I can't imagine it relies on it though
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll try
 * akiva-thinkpad uninstalls ubuntu plugins
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, works as far as I can tell
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, the only dependency that I would need to put into here, and frankly I don't know how to do it (I assume its that .pri file referenced in the .pro) is the autopilot suite
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  the autopilot dependency can be worked out in the packaging side. What is more important that the plugin should not fail badly is there is no autopilot on the system
<akiva-thinkpad> otherwise the methodologies I depend on for finding the autopilot suite are QDir searching for the folder, and QProcess grepping for certain strings in .py files
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, I don't think it will. Let run that though.
 * akiva-thinkpad uninstalls autopilot
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, okay I think I found a bug with this, likely in one of my search methods
<akiva-thinkpad> when I open a project with autopilot, without autopilot installed, it segfaults on an empty list. I'll go fix that
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  all right. The ide here would be to upstream this plugin to the main QtC :)
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  or at leastt make it less distro dependent
<akiva-thinkpad> sounds fine
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  OK, ping me once your LP project is ready. I will propose an MR for it with the packaging stuff... after it is done, I will include it to my testing plan and integrate it to the SDK. To Vivid it is super unlikely to push in ... new package with new feature :) is not the easiest case after feature freeze
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, well do
<dholbach> good morning
<akiva_> morning
<zsombi> nik90: the activation URL will be of format: alarm://open?alarmId={c4b59010-0ebc-4ee9-b121-5379d2372123}
<nik90> zsombi: ping
<zsombi> nik90: hai
<zsombi> nik90: I just wrote you few mins ago
<zsombi> [10:10:54] <zsombi> nik90: the activation URL will be of format: alarm://open?alarmId={c4b59010-0ebc-4ee9-b121-5379d2372123}
<zsombi> nik90: so, scheme is alarm, host is open and query is alarmId={uuid}
<nik90> zsombi: oh, sry my bouncer stopped working since the beginning of this month
<zsombi> nik90: use quassel :)
<nik90> :)
<zsombi> nik90: about the themes
<zsombi> nik90: the thing is that these should be documented per theme, not per component
<zsombi> nik90: the only thing a component cares is teh Style API, which is in Ubuntu.Components.Styles if yet specified
<akiva_> bzoltan_, okay done. No longer segfaults when autopilot is not installed. Added an QMessageBox::critical message instead that instructs the user how to deal with the error.
<bzoltan_> akiva_:  cool, good stuff .. I have started to add the debian directory
<nik90> zsombi: ah, but curiously if I removed the "import Ubuntu.Components.Styles 1.2", I could still modify PageHeadStyle by following your instructions from your blog post..my PageHeadStyle.qml file looks like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/+junk/AppTheming/view/head:/MyTheme/PageHeadStyle.qml
<akiva_> :)
<bzoltan_> akiva_:  do you mind if I make the project look like other plugins?
<bzoltan_> akiva_: :D Do not worry, you will recognise your project :D
<akiva_> bzoltan_, no; please I would rather have it that way, where it fit in with others
<akiva_> so yes, go ahead :)
<zsombi> nik90: yes, because you've imported the Ambiance theme
<bzoltan_> akiva_:  thanks
<zsombi> nik90: as well
<nik90> zsombi: hmm but If I remove the Ambiance theme import, it doesnt work anymore though (just with the styles import)
<zsombi> nik90: so what I'm saying that the style component presence should be documented per theme not per component
<nik90> zsombi: I am not sure I understand the necessity to import Ubuntu.Component.Styles
<zsombi> nik90: but basically as Ambiance is the default theme, it is obvious that all style components are defined there
<zsombi> nik90: you don't have to
<nik90> ah ok
<zsombi> nik90: you need to import that ONLY if you are making tyour own style, without using any theme
<nik90> zsombi: that makes sense
<zsombi> nik90: like right now your are extending the Ambiance defined PageHeadStyle
<nik90> zsombi: I suppose you will create new blog posts on how to make your style without using any theme in the future
<zsombi> nik90: sure, but I'd like to get the subtheming completed first
<nik90> ack.
<mcphail> Morning all. ogra_ had pointed me in the direction of his PropertyService dbus service for setting/querying rndis. I've been playing with it but can't get or set the status. Can anyone have a quick look and see if it is a coding error or simply an apparmor restriction?
<mcphail> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~njmcphail/+junk/rndisdbus/files
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<seb128> lut davidcalle
<nik90> Elleo: hey, should we release a new podbird this weekend? I could send a request to the ubuntu translators group requesting for translations before doing the release.
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, sounds like a good idea
<Elleo> nik90: I'm pretty busy Saturday but should have time to review the outstanding branches on Sunday
<nik90> Elleo: I noticed that we got translations for German and French. But they have not been imported into the trunk branch automatically by the launchpad bot. Let me check with dpm why that happens
<nik90> Elleo: ack. I will clean up the branches and test them again on saturday
<Elleo> nik90: I probably need to update the project settings somewhere for exports
<dpm> nik90, Elleo, are automatic translation exports set up?
 * dpm looks
<nik90> dpm: https://translations.launchpad.net/podbird
<nik90> dpm: I am not sure
 * dpm loves podbird, btw
<Elleo> :)
<nik90> :D
<dpm> Elleo, nik90, I'd recommend setting the translation permissions to Restricted instead of Open. Taking bzr as an analogy Restricted would be a setup with merge proposals, where Open would be open commits for everyone
<dpm> that doesn't help with quality, regardless of it being translations or code :)
<dpm> or rather open pushes
<Elleo> okay
<nik90> done
<dpm> cool
 * dpm looks at exports
<dpm> nik90, Elleo, I think the only part missing is choosing a target branch to do exports to: https://translations.launchpad.net/podbird/trunk/+translations-settings
<dpm> I'd recommend the same trunk branch, which means less manual work
<nik90> Elleo: Can you set that, I cant access that page.
<rpadovani> popey, any change you took a look to https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/improveFavouriteTextfield/+merge/254001 ?
<Elleo> nik90: sure
<Elleo> done :)
<nik90> Elleo, dpm: Thnx.
<popey> rpadovani: looking now
<rpadovani> ty
<dpm> Elleo, nik90, cool. I just sent a call for translations to the ubuntu translators ML, expect more languages in the next few hours :)
<Elleo> dpm: awesome, thanks :)
<nik90> dpm: woohoo
<dpm> :)
<nik90> dpm: Is it normal to make requests for any app to the ubuntu translator ML? Or should it be done only for apps shipped in ubuntu by default?
<nik90> dpm: this might really help app developers on g+ community to internationalize their apps
<dpm> nik90, yeah, the Ubuntu translators mailing list is a good place. We used to have a mailing list for apps that weren't directly related to Ubuntu (the Launchpad Translators mailing list), but that one does not have as many folks as ubuntu-translators and it's quieter. I've seen more and more requests to translate apps that are e.g. not shipped by default, and translators are equally happy to work on them as far as I know
<t1mp> ahayzen: I replied to your comment of one year ago on https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1wUUKtPmRmwbUELC1BUB9l0VOAwS_zAPRSCqMopUxR1c/edit#
<ahayzen> \o/
 * ahayzen tries to remember the comment
<ahayzen> t1mp, maybe this was before i found out about setting flickable: null or the listview?
<ahayzen> ugh but we have some hacks in https://code.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/refactor-pull-now-playing-sidebar/+merge/253839
<ahayzen> so we set nowPlayingSidebarLoader.anchors.topMargin = thisPage.header.height as you stated
<ahayzen> but for some reason we needed todo thisPage.header.y = 0 as well ... but i think was to lock the header visible ... are we don;t know if design want it to show/hide yet
<ahayzen> t1mp, you have a header lock API coming soon right? (i think that would cover the remaining issues we have)
<popey> rpadovani: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1436792
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1436792 in Ubuntu Calculator App ""Favourite" tab hint is always on screen" [Undecided,New]
<popey> rpadovani: also left comment on merge
<rpadovani> popey, ty
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes, the MR is ready. Feel free to test it :) https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/headlock/+merge/253845
<t1mp> zsombi: ^ don't forget to review :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, awesome :)
<t1mp> zsombi: what shall we do with the MainView background color? I am planning to expose the colors of the header via its style, but currently the header color is adapting depending on the mainview background color
<t1mp> zsombi: using the PageHeadStyle to define the color is in conflict with automatic coloring depending on the mainview background
<LangeOortjes> As I am working on an app that targets the 15.04, I created an emulator from the vivid-proposed channel. I can start the emulator from Ubuntu SDK just fine, but QtCreater then doesn't detect that the emulator has fully booted
<t1mp> bzoltan_: ^
<bzoltan_> LangeOortjes: What Ubuntu are you on?
<LangeOortjes> 15.04
<LangeOortjes> bzoltan_, and it was updated this morning, emulator was recreated a few moments ago
<bzoltan_> LangeOortjes: right, so all packages come from the archive...the problem must be with the emulator image itself. do you see it lised with `adb devices`?
<LangeOortjes> bzoltan_, it's listed as offline
<bzoltan_> LangeOortjes: Try to unlock the emulator's screen
<bzoltan_> LangeOortjes: being offline clearly makes it impossible to discover
<LangeOortjes> bzoltan_, I am actually in the shorts scope right now, so it's definitely unlocked
<LangeOortjes> bzoltan_, figured as much
<bzoltan_> LangeOortjes:  you can try to kill and start the adb services
<t1mp> maybe the virtual usb cable is broken
<t1mp> sorry that's often the problem with a real device ;)
<bzoltan_> t1mp: hehe
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad: akiva__: I am already test building the source package ... few minutes and we will see how it works
<LangeOortjes> bzoltan_, so I shut down the emulator, did adb kill-server, next invocation of adb showed me it was restarting the service. Next, I started the emulator and noticed this in its dmesg: "cannot find '/sbin/adbd', disabling 'adbd'". Full log here: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/12c2190142f6acb718d5
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, steller; can't wait
<kalikiana> t1mp: a bit later, but yes
<t1mp> kalikiana: ok, thanks
<nik90> Elleo, dpm: This MP might need to be reviewed hopefully today if possible. It fixes the translation issue pointed out in the ML. https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/podbird/fix-translation/+merge/254233
<Elleo> nik90: I'll try and get to it today, bit busy though
<nik90> Elleo: no worries, it can then wait until sunday
<dpm> nik90, added my comments
<nik90> dpm: thnx, I added the space
<dpm> great
<dee_> hi, can someone help me with the html 5 layout? I have now over tabs some "pages", but i want to add a page behind, so that u get a "<" instant of the menu list
<dee_> how can i do that?
<dee_> i mean in the header that
<popey> Elleo: nik90 https://twitter.com/apacheuk/status/581061738071744512 - any suggestion for what logs we should ask for - user getting disconnected from car Bluetooth when using podbird..
<Elleo> popey: I'd guess any logs relating to bluetooth stuff would be most relevant and possibly also media-hub
<Elleo> popey: podbird doesn't do anything with bluetooth itself, so the problem will almost certainly be lower down in the stack
<popey> ok
<Elleo> popey: we just send files to media-hub and let it play over whatever device it deems appropriate
<popey> ok
<popey> will ask
<dee_> have someone a idea how to do this?
<Elleo> popey: has he tried playing music for a long time over bluetooth? I'd have thought the same problem should happen then as well
<dee_> pls help
<popey> Elleo: I'm getting the input focus bug on OSK on my retail krillin...
<popey> in adding my u1 account
<popey> i had to randomly tap all over the place to get the focus in the username field and make the OSK appear
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad: I have pushed a test build to the ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/tools-development, the copyrights and few minor stuff need to be adjustest to represent the truth ... but if it builds then we can do some real testing on it.
<dee_> can't some one help me?
<Elleo> popey: probably best to ping someone trusted session related to see if they plan to backport whatever fix they made in vivid to RTM?
<Elleo> popey: although I guess there won't be any more releases until the vivid based OTA
<dee_> i wana have in my html5 app a "back-button" in the header ...
<popey> there is, next wek
<popey> *week
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad: the package is for Utopic
<Elleo> popey: it's not actually something that's in the control of the keyboard; it's a matter of the trusted session not having focus
<Elleo> popey: it's just that the keyboard won't display for any application that doesn't have focus
<popey> and that's fixed in vivid?
<Elleo> popey: I'm not sure, I haven't seen this on vivid recently; iirc trusted session stuff changed a lot in vivid
<dee_> is here nobody who have knowable with html5 apps?
<daker> dee_: o/
<daker> dee_: what do you want to acheive ?
<dee_> daker: i wana get a "back-button" in the header, i have atm tabs but wana add some "pages" with that "<" in the header
<daker> dee_: as far as i know you can't do that
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad: akiva__: both utopic and vivid sources are pushed to the Tools Dev PPA and here is the MR with the changes -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot/packaging/+merge/254238 Not final yet, but feel free to test it. I need to do some parenting now :) i will look back in 2-3 hours
<dee_> thats bad ... i have a tab "create" and there are some steps to do that ...
<dee_> daker: do u have a idea for a workaround?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: zbenjamin: can I query if you have  /etc/schroot/click/fstab and whether that is a directory or file and what is the content?
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, great will do!
<Mirv> or well anyone can answer that ^ with a pastebin
<LangeOortjes> Does Ubuntu.Components 1.2's ListItem no longer support Ubuntu.Component.ListItems 1.0's Standard's progression property?
<daker> dee_: i am not sure, i need to test the combination of tabs/pages
<Elleo> nik90: merged your translation fix
<nik90> Elleo: thnx :)
<nik90> LangeOortjes: no it doesn't afaik
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  that fstab is made by click
<nik90> LangeOortjes: the new listitem give app devs the freedom to structure their list items to their liking..so feel free to add one
<Mirv> bzoltan_: it's not for me, instead click aborts saying "click-dev or schroot is not installed", which I tracked to it looking if such a thing exists. and I'd like to know if it's a file or directory and what should be in it, so that I've something sane manually in there.
<Mirv> bzoltan_: so I just filed bug #1436835 which is the thing that has been preventing me from creating click chroot:s with a completely wrong error message about that click-dev/schroot missing
<ubot5> bug 1436835 in click (Ubuntu) "click chroot build fails on vivid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436835
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10683676/
<Mirv> bzoltan_: thanks!
<Mirv> at least I can manually fix it
<nik90> sverzegnassi: btw you need to add Ubuntu Translators group to your app quick-memo to allow them to translate it.
<Mirv> bzoltan_: hopefully this bug affects mostly just me and not more people, but at least now people can find that bug via google
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  yeps
<sverzegnassi> nik90: o/ it has been told to me by one of the Ubuntu translators. I resume to work on the app yesterday, after some months of silence. Still need to define my plans for it (e.g. UI refactoring): I'd prefer that translators focus on actively developed apps first (rather than mine).
<dee_> daker das wäre super, habe es schon was versucht, leider ohne erfolg ...
<nik90> sverzegnassi: fair enough .. I am not entirely sure why translations seems to lodged itself into my mind so deep today :P
<sverzegnassi> nik90: haha! because translators are doing a great work! :D
<nik90> sverzegnassi: :) ... also I set my phone language to dutch just for the fun of it and all those english strings in between the dutch ones are a tiny bit annoying :D
<dee_> daker, sry idk why i speak german here xD thx for your help, did try it, but sadly without success
<sverzegnassi> nik90: hehe, as I saw that there's a Venetian translators team (it's the Italian dialect of the place where I live), I started to hope to see Ubuntu Touch translated in Venetian soon... :P
<nik90> sverzegnassi: :)
<dee_> daker: ok i think a new .html file is the best option for that
<dee_> daker: but do u know why the tab-nav is so slow in html5? in another apps its works like a charm
<charles> popey, ping
<popey> charles: pong
<charles> popey, I wanted to make sure you saw the discussion yesterday in this channel about  datetime's X-CANONICAL-ACTIVATION-URL x-prop
<charles> popey, if calendar-app adds support for this, then clicking on a menuitem in the indicator can pull up the calendar directly to that event
<popey> can you join #ubuntu-touch-meeting now? calendar app dev is there in a meeting with me
<charles> nice timing
<sverzegnassi> mzanetti: o/
<popey> sverzegnassi: i think ogra_ might like https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/add-night-mode
<akiva__> bzoltan_, when you get back from parenting; I'm having trouble opening the .pro file of your branch. its segfaulting
<akiva__> erm... actually hold that thought
 * akiva__ tries it on a frech qtcreator
<mzanetti> sverzegnassi, hey. have to join a hangout. will be available in half an hour or so. I'll ping you.
<sverzegnassi> mzanetti: np!
<ogra_> popey, i'm still using my own reader :)
<popey> ok
<popey> bfiller: your sync fix is in a silo for rtm, can we get that over to QA for testing as I believe we're doing an RTM OTA next week - would be great to knock these sync issues on the head.
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad: I have tested the plugin on Utopic and it does the job well
<bfiller> popey: yes, you mind testing it as well?
<popey> bfiller: sure thing.
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, hmmmm, yah just repairing my 14.10 installation to see if I can build it
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  please merge my MR to the project if you are OK with it and fix the pluginspec file to contain valid and descriptive info
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, okay I'll take your word for it
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  cowbuilder-dist rulez :)
<popey> bfiller: if you have a test plan or links or anything handy, I'll test later on this evening.
<akiva-thinkpad> will have to look that up
<bfiller> popey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/qtorganizer5-eds
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad: I will do the first round of the code review tomorrow and I will ask zbenjamin to check the code once he is back.
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, thanks for all your work on this. I'm very happy to get this through
<popey> bfiller: ok, thanks.
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad: I thank you for this contribution... this is a cool feature
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, I hope so!
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad: I know many developers who like to play with autopilot
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, just to confirm; you are able to build this in qtcreator from the .pro?
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  I did not try that... Should I?
<akiva-thinkpad> i'm not terribly experienced in packaging, or this method of implementation, so I just want to make sure I can submit further improvements
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, I don't know; should I be editting the plugin this way?
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, when I tried to build the .pro file, it segfaulted qtcreator
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad: indeed the qtc dumps core when I open the .pro
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, okay
 * akiva-thinkpad confirmed as not crazy
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  the bad news is that after I disable the autopilot plugin the QtC opens the .pro
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, are you sure its not conflicting with prior plugin ?
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, I can build on fresh version of qtcreator with no plugin, so...
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  I do not think it conflicts with anything
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, so what do you think the issue is?
<akiva-thinkpad> brb restarting
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  no idea yet, I guess your plugin tries to do something with the project what fails
<akiva-thinkpad> hmmmmm
<akiva-thinkpad> hmmmm
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, not sure if this is anything, but its giving me this error before segfaulting: No valid .user file found for 'qtcreator-plugin-autopilot'
<akiva-thinkpad> No valid settings file could be found for this installation of Qt Creator.
<akiva-thinkpad> All settings files were either too new or too old to be read.
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  what the hack?
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, it could just be my install.
<akiva-thinkpad> i'm sort of groping in the dark at this moment
<rpadovani> popey, meeting?
<popey> I'm there :)
<popey> oh, you on a hangout?
<dholbach> balloons, dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1432710/+merge/254278 :)
<dholbach> it took a bit longer to understand it, but using an xml tree to modify the resulting html made all the difference
<balloons> oO 4752 lines
<dholbach> it's a first cut, as it just implements version b) of https://bugs.launchpad.net/help-app/+bug/1432710/comments/2 - but I'll work on the second part now
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432710 in Ubuntu Help App "Simplify q-and-a extension" [High,In progress]
<dholbach> balloons, ignore the changes in po/ :)
<balloons> dholbach, I know, just teasing you..
<dholbach> and the changes in content are quite straight-forward too (just moving from !!T and !!I to !!QA) :)
<dholbach> balloons, I look forward to review comments on all those 4752 lines :-P
<nik90> dpm: hey, got a sec to check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1398010 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1398010 in Ubuntu Clock App "application name not traslated to pt-br" [Low,Fix committed]
<mzanetti> anyone knows how the heart ratings are generated there? https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/apps
<balloons> those are new
<DanChapman> mzanetti: check out the faq bit in the header for how the heart rating works
<mzanetti> DanChapman, ah, thanks
<DanChapman> np
<mzanetti> the official store should totally adapt this.
<mzanetti> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, found the segfault I think
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, http://i.imgur.com/RqnK0XW.png
<akiva-thinkpad> seems to be part of my code that is causing this
<akiva-thinkpad> I think
<dpm> bzoltan_, really good work with the developer blog posts, you guys are rocking it!
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, which blog posts?
<dpm> dholbach, nice work, looking forward to that!
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/03/18/everything-you-always-wanted-know-about-kits-were-afraid-ask/
<dpm> or https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/03/17/creating-theme-your-application/
<nik90> dpm, bzoltan_: needs a bit more visibility on planet-ubuntu though...I almost missed it despite keeping up to date with these kind of things :P
<rpadovani> popey, so, time to review the fix I wrote for the bug you filled during the hangou :-)
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/fixFavouriteGhost/+merge/254282
<popey> woah!
<popey> you are _fast_
<rpadovani> nah, it was easy
<popey> "one line fix"
<popey> i love those
 * nik90 brb..need to restart laptop
<rpadovani> now you have to be fast, you have 2 minutes before the next hangout ;-)
 * popey is already there :)
<cimm> Is there an RSS feed for the blog?
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad: tackle it mate :)
<bzoltan_> dpm: thanks :) we try to keep up the one post per week rate
<akiva-thinkpad> :o hummmmm will do
<dpm> bzoltan_, you're doing an excellent job at it, you didn't seem to need help from us at all, and the posts look great
<dpm> it's also good for folks to see your names writing content and getting to know you
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, quick question; how do you disable the plugin? I deleted the builds I made, but the sdk is still starting with the autopilot plugin. If you don't know, don't worry.
<dee_> have someone a idea how i can get a event back that the user did press the back button (html5 page pop)
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  in the Help-Plugins you can uncheck each plugin
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, oh cool :)
<dholbach> balloons, it doesn't work like intended yet :-( for some reason does it miss some of the questions - I'll set the MP back to WIP
<balloons> dholbach, nice.. perfect timing, I was just about to look
<akiva-thinkpad> wow that helps a lot
 * akiva-thinkpad should make a note of going through the sdk piece by piece
<dholbach> balloons, I would actually have preferred it to work ;-)
<mrqtros> popey ping
<popey> mrqtros: heya!
<popey> mrqtros: I still have your merge on my to-do list - along with about 30 others!
<popey> Sorry!
<mrqtros> popey ah, ok)) As always you already know what I want to ask :D
<popey> :D
<mrqtros> popey we did few significant changes, which are ready for store, but I want you test it personally :)
<popey> \o/
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, yep thats the function thats causing this. The trick though is updating the plugin on your computer. Your project file for whatever reason does not do this, where as mine does.
 * akiva-thinkpad is literally running an sdk in an sdk in an sdk
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways I'll try to fix this before figuring out that other issue.
<akiva-thinkpad> and to get it to update, I have to disable it, restart, and enable it... actually hmmm
<nik90> zsombi_: looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/expose-alarm-id/+merge/254084, I see a new find() method where I can pass the alarmId to retrieve the alarm object that I can then pass to my editAlarmPage.qml file
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, Yes; in running your branch, I'm unsure how to make it update the autopilot plugin on my computer here.
<akiva-thinkpad> in any case; let me first fix my branch...
<zsombi_> nik90: yes
<nik90> zsombi_: btw this is with Ubuntu.Components 1.3 which will come with 15.10 then
<zsombi_> nik90: I'm trying to get in tfor 1.2 if possible, otherwise will be 1.3
<nik90> ack.
<zsombi_> nik90: 1.3 will have the snooze
<nik90> zsombi_: currently i-dt provides snooze options for clock alarm..so we will need to make sure they both dont conflict
<zsombi_> nik90: how does that work?
<nik90> zsombi_: i-dt exposes the snooze options via dbus to clock app which it then shows to the users to configure the snooze durations for *all* alarms...essentially i-dt manually rings the alarm at the specified time and then based on the snooze duration rings it again and again until it is dismissed by the user
<zsombi_> nik90: well, I'd rather have it in one place tbh...
<nik90> zsombi_: yeah I know..it was done in i-dt since we needed to for rtm at the time
<nik90> charles and I knew it was temporary before proper support would be added in the sdk
<zsombi_> nik90: right
<nik90> zsombi_: besides new design dictates that each alarm gets its snooze duration which can only be possible if provided by the sdk
<nik90> its own duration*
<zsombi_> nik90: otoh, infinite snooze is annoying, noone does that, or if it does, it's a bad UX
<nik90> zsombi_: I think it keeps snoozing for 30 minutes...so if the snooze duration is 5 minutes, it will ring 6 times
<nik90> zsombi_: however this default 30 min is being lowered to 10 mins
<zsombi_> nik90: I see... well, as you remember, my idea was to be able to set an array of snooze periods
<nik90> zsombi_: yes. But do you want clock app to show that to the user in the UI?
<zsombi_> nik90: nope, doesn't have to
<nik90> ok
<zsombi_> nik90: but 3rd party apps can do that if necessary
<charles> zsombi_, what snooze features are you adding in 1.3?
<nik90> zsombi_: but yeah, before you start on the snooze functionality, it would be best to coordinate with charles
<nik90> aww the timing :)
<zsombi_> nik90: so an app than can have a setting like showing 5 snooze times, each period being congigurable
<charles> :-)
<zsombi_> charles: ^^
<charles> zsombi_, what does the ical output of that look like?
<zsombi_> charles: an array of integers specifying the periods between teh snooze
<zsombi_> charles: good question...
<zsombi_> charles: I remember we had that in some Nokia Symbian devices... it was pretty useful
<zsombi_> charles: also, I have that in my desktop calendar app
<nik90> zsombi_: you want each snooze period also configurable?
<charles> zsombi_, are you using a QtOrganizer Reminder for that?
<renatu> popey,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1436972
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1436972 in Ubuntu Calendar App "there is no way to see all reminders for a event" [Undecided,New]
<zsombi_> nik90: yes, for instance an aray of 5 snoozes, first one after 3 mins, second after 3 mins, 3rd after 5, 4th after 5 and the last one after 5 mins, each relative to the other
<zsombi_> charles: I can, I could add some extended data if needed
<popey> renatu: good catch
<charles> zsombi_, looking at the qtorganizer5-eds code, looks like it already has support for QOrganizerItemReminders in place
<nik90> zsombi_: ack
<charles> using that would be ideal, I already have a todo card for honoring that in datetime because that's what calendar-app uses
<mrqtros> popey ah, Alan, almost forget - Joey already made C++ project, how can he upload it to launchpad? We should create reboot branch or...?
<charles> nik90, at that point, I don't know if it makes sense for indicator-datetime to have getters/setters for the default interval anymore
<popey> yes, we can make a new branch.
<charles> nik90, do you have an opinion on that?
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, okay fixed :)
<zsombi_> charles: I have to check how could I configure multipe reminders with different kicks
<akiva-thinkpad> 	/* Segfault: Project is null if you close a project, and there are no others open */
<akiva-thinkpad> 	if (!project || !project->activeTarget()) {
<akiva-thinkpad> 		return;
<akiva-thinkpad> 	}
<akiva-thinkpad> activeTarget() was a null pointer
<nik90> charles: you are right, we wouldn't need the getters/setters any more in i-dt. I guess I can set that default in the clock app itself now.
<charles> nik90, *nod*
<akiva-thinkpad> I'll merge, but you should update your version of the plugin by adding this.
<charles> just to be clear, we're talking about post-vivid, correct?
<mrqtros> popey I will tell him :)
<nik90> charles: btw this is *only* for the snooze duration default of 5mins...I will still need the getters/setters for the "silence alarm after" duration though and the vibration settings as well
<nik90> charles: yes...this snooze stuff is for 1.3 which is targetted for post-vivid..
<nik90> zsombi_: please confirm ^^
<zsombi_> charles: nik90: yes, 1.3
<zsombi_> nik90: charles: I was also planning to add the silencing period as well
<charles> zsombi_, that would be fine with me
<charles> zsombi_, btw, design weighed in, the default is changing from 30m to 10m
<nik90> zsombi_, charles: Does QtOrganizer provide fields to also store the silencing period as well? (in which case the alarms API can take care of that)
<zsombi_> nik90: charles: so, either have an array of pairs, where the first defines the snooze time relative to teh prevoius snooze and teh second defines the timeout of the snooze, after which the next snooze in teh array will be activated
<nik90> zsombi_: although we might not want 3rd party apps changing the silencing period to some ridiculous value of 1hr and annoying the crap out of the user
<charles> nik90, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtOrganizer.Reminder/
<nik90> zsombi_: if it was defined by i-dt that could be prevented
<zsombi_> nik90: well, of course, there would be some security limits which teh API will check
<nik90> ack.
<charles> hm, AudibleReminder is less useful than it could be for us
<zsombi_> charles: ok, so the API doesn't have values for repetition timeout
<nik90> hmm true..how does it know how long to keep ringing?
<zsombi_> charles: but this is the old API, we should also switch to the new QtPIM for 15.10, right renatu?
<renatu> zsombi_, charles, I think they have
<renatu> let me check the source code
<zsombi_> nik90: well, i-dt can have a default value, which coudl be overridden with extData
<charles> is there a url for QtPIM docs?
<zsombi_> charles: I think it's under Qt 5.5?
<renatu> charles, zsombi_ , are you talking about that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10685122/
<zsombi_> renatu: not about teh repetition but about its duration
<nik90> zsombi_: true but then I/other apps would need to maintain a dBUS API to talk to i-dt and find out what that default issue is...unless you set it as well in the API
<zsombi_> renatu: like should a repetition be active for 30 sec or so
<zsombi_> nik90: why?
<renatu> ECalComponentAlarmRepeat.setRepetition(<repetitions>, <duration>)
<zsombi_> nik90: QtOrganizerExtendedData can hold whatever
<zsombi_> renatu: aham... hmmmm
<nik90> zsombi_: because in the UI where clock app and other 3rd party show the silencing period for an alarm, they need to show the default value., right?
<zsombi_> renatu: I cannot see anything here https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtOrganizer/
<renatu> s/ECalComponentAlarmTrigger/QOrganizerItemReminder/
<zsombi_> renatu: this doesn't show it https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtOrganizer.Reminder/
<zsombi_> nik90: well, https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtOrganizer.ExtendedDetail/
<charles> what we probably want, when this is consumed by qorganizer-eds, is something that conforms to
<charles> http://www.kanzaki.com/docs/ical/repeat.html +
<renatu> will in fact it is dalayInSecs
<charles> http://www.kanzaki.com/docs/ical/trigger.html
<renatu> zsombi_, charles ^^
<renatu> I am not sure if it is the same as duration
<nik90> oh zsombi_ ok
<renatu>   void setRepetition(int count, int delaySeconds);
<renatu>     int repetitionDelay() const;
<renatu>     int repetitionCount() const;
<zsombi_> renatu: but that si only C++ API I guess.... there' snothing in QML
<renatu> zsombi_, yes https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtOrganizer.Reminder/
<charles> we get a lot closer to this if we drop the feature of different durations for each reminder
<renatu> repetitionDelay : int
<zsombi_> charles: yeah... too restrictive imho
<charles> heh, I was about to say I don't see the point of different durations for each reminder :)
<zsombi_> renatu: that's teh delay between two repetitions, not the time the repetition occurrence shoudl take
<zsombi_> renatu: so I can say there that the delay between reps is 5 mins, but there's nothing telling me that the occurrence should last 30 or whatever seconds
<zsombi_> charles: well, I used to set two reminders for my cal events, one which reminds me 30 mins before, and another one whuch reminds me 5 mins before
<zsombi_> charles: so either we do with two reminders, or with a flexible reminder
<renatu> zsombi_, do you what to define how long the alarm will play if the user does not dismiss it?
<zsombi_> renatu: yep
<renatu> should it be defined the same for all alarms?
<zsombi_> renatu: I don't think so
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, zbenjamin merged with bugfix. should be good for the future.
<nik90> zsombi_: hmm I think it should..why open up the API so much?
<renatu> charles, do you know if EDS supports that? I do not see any way to do that on evolution
<charles> no, I don't see it either
<akiva-thinkpad> I also tossed the sdk team as the driver and maintainer if that is alright
<charles> but it should be easy to do wrt ical/eds
<zsombi_> renatu: if a 3rd party app wants to go for 1 whole minute delay, I tink we shoudl allow it...
<charles> even if evolution doesn't have it in its ui
<nik90> zsombi_: sry, I meant that every alarm should have the same duration defined for how long it should ring
<renatu> zsombi_, you mean duration?
<nik90> zsombi_: otherwise the API is too open, reducing the uniformity in the process
<charles> we can have a 30m and 5m reminder, just have more >1 valarm in the vevent or the vtodo
<renatu> zsombi_, the delay is configurable
<renatu> charles, yes we can more then one alarm for event
<charles> I need to honor that in datetime anyway, for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1419001
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1419001 in Canonical System Image "Reminders trigger at the time of the event and not before by default" [High,Confirmed]
<dpm> balloons, how many tests roughly did you say core apps had in total? 225?
<zsombi_> nik90: ok, we can have one configurable duration
<balloons> dpm, yes 225 for autopilot. I never did find a quick way to guess at the qml tests
<nik90> zsombi_: I am just trying to follow the SDK's past decisions when it comes to public APIs...deprecating them once they are out there will be hard..let's start with a stricter control and expand if the requirement comes up
<zsombi_> renatu: yea, I meant duration of a repetition
<dpm> balloons, ah, I see. Calc and clock are the ones with most unit tests, right? Is there an easy way to count them, even if it's not totally accurate? Is it one test per file?
<nik90> dpm: not necessarily
<zsombi_> nik90: the problem is that if we set now a single roperty like repetitionCount and repetitionDelay, then we'll have to deprecate it later if we get a more flexible way
<nik90> zsombi_: hmm true
<nik90> dpm: clock has about 26 qml tests (includes 4 functional tests)
<renatu> zsombi_, you want to have a extra property something like duration correct?
<zsombi_> renatu: I want to have a list of durations
<zsombi_> renatu: I coudl set several audible reminders
<renatu> zsombi_, you can
<renatu> zsombi_, you need to create a reminder for each one
<zsombi_> renatu: so in theory I coudl do this nicely, with no probs
<renatu> zsombi_, like for google calendar they have a reminder 10 min before
<zsombi_> renatu: and in addition, I'd need a property to define the reminder duration
<renatu> yeah this is what is missing
<zsombi_> renatu: charles: but what if we add that duration as extended detail as we do with the X-* ones?
<renatu> zsombi_, you can do this for each event, not for each reminder
<zsombi_> renatu: sure, that's fine
<renatu> zsombi_, but since we are talking about alarm you can use endTime for that
<charles> tbh I wonder how many people will go to the trouble of setting different durations for each reminder
<akiva-thinkpad> okay I'm off for a bit
<zsombi_> charles: they don't have to, the API will allow it, but that doesn't mean the App will show that for each alarm
<zsombi_> renatu: hmm, not a bad idea!
<balloons> dpm, I saw nik90 gave you the answer and didn't respond. Let me know if you do want more concrete numbers
<dpm> balloons, nik90, got it, thanks
<dpm> balloons, would you have some numbers for calculator?
<balloons> dpm, 42
<dpm> interesting count :)
<dpm> thanks balloons
<balloons> :-) I'll have the rest in a second.. found a sane way to count them
<balloons> dpm, looks like 82 across all of them
<dpm> ah, great, thanks for digging deeper
<beernarrd> Hello guys.
<beernarrd> I am looking for "Today" scope on launchpad to check for a bug.
<beernarrd> Don't know what package it is
<popey> beernarrd: i don't think we have a place to file bugs for today yet.
<popey> bfiller: that eds build works great for me on my rtm krillin, not managed to crash calendar yet.
<bfiller> same
<bfiller> going to mark ready for qa
<popey> +1
<popey> thanks bfiller
<bfiller> popey: thank you
<cimm> Hi, first time here. Could use some help with my XmlListModel question. Is it acceptable to post a stackoverflow link here? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29189248/multiple-nested-levels-in-a-qml-xmllistmodel
<balloons> cimm, hello. Sorry I don't know the answer to your question. Stackoverflow probably isn't a bad place to ask if you don't otherwise gain some insight
<cimm> thx, still stugling to find the right place for my QML questions :(
<devoto> hi
<cimm> hi
<nik90> popey: good lord, dpm requested for podbird translations this afternoon and now 12 languages have been translated already!
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I made it to the Top 50!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-27
<Elleo> nik90: cool :)
<kenvandine> Elleo, hey
<kenvandine> you're here :)
<kenvandine> Elleo, mzanetti has an awesome new imgur share handler :)
<kenvandine> Elleo, works great, however his ContentPeerPicker has a black line below the header, instead of gray
<kenvandine> only seeing it when the peer picker is shown in his app
<Elleo> kenvandine: odd :/
<Elleo> kenvandine: mostly falling asleep at the moment, I'll give it a try tomorrow and see if I can see anything obvious
<kenvandine> i know you fixed some theme stuff there
<kenvandine> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/imgur-share/trunk/view/head:/app/Main.qml
<kenvandine> Elleo, sure, thanks!
<Elleo> no worries :)
<kenvandine> i was surprised to see you up :)
<Elleo> yeah, just got home and was checking hilights before heading to bed :)
<kenvandine> Elleo, good night!
<Elleo> night :)
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<zsombi_> charles: nik90: in continuation on yesterday's alarm snooze discussion: noone said the apps should fully use the flexibility a service provides. Alarm service will provide flexible setup, and apps can decide whether they use that or not. It would be opposite, if the API would restrict their hands, and then we'd get complaints that teh API is too restrictive
<akiva-thinkpad> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> mhall119, looks like bug 1435759 is getting some movement - thanks Mirv!
<ubot5> bug 1435759 in qtfeedback-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Does not produce -doc package" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435759
<Mirv> dholbach: it'd be ready, but we'd need arhive admin to review the new binary packages from the PPA, which is a bit weird for them. the reason is that publishing would bypass binNEW queue.
<Mirv> dholbach: I've asked on #ubuntu-release a few hours ago
<dholbach> right
<Mirv> mhall119 already got the docs from the PPA yesterday for testing
<dholbach> excellent :-D
<dpm> thanks a lot Mirv!
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, zbenjamin any update? Anything you want from me? Also I moved the owners of that project to the sdk team, so you can now merge at your liesure.
<Mirv> you're welcome
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  is the segfault fixed now?
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, yes
<akiva-thinkpad> fixed, merged with your branch, and pushed to trunk
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad: sweet :) let me check the code then. zbenjamin will tell the last word next week
<akiva-thinkpad> Sure
<dpm> nik90, Elleo, not bad, podbird now translated in 14 languages :)
<Elleo> dpm: yep, awesome :)
<Elleo> dpm: I'll try to put out a release this weekend so people can start enjoying the translations
<dpm> nice :)
<dee_> hi, know someone how to use the 'data-role="actions"' in html5 correct?
<daker> dee_: automaticaly for now, they generated on the fly
<nik90> dpm: indeed..it looks awesome
<dee_> y saw that in the debug output, but i need now a own icon in the header
<dee_> thats just dont look well: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10688709/
<dee_> daker any idea?
<daker> dee_: are you using tabs ?
<dee_> no not on this page
<dee_> there i need the actions
<dee_> but mb i need later on my tab page some actions too ...
<dee_> ok thats a "bug" in the tabs.scss
<dee_> its need a         width: units_gu(5);         height: units_gu(7.5);
<dee_> then its work better
<daker> dee_: you can reports bugs here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-html5-theme
<dee_> the whole html5 "theme" seems bugy ... sometimes my action comes after 10 sec, sometimes the backbutton is not there ...
<dee_> but ok i see the ubuntu phone still in a beta
<Elleo> kenvandine: had a quick look at the black header separator, seems to only happen with Ubuntu.Content 1.1 (which uses the new Header style); I'm guessing something changed in the way the UITK figures out the appropriate colouring for the separator. I've filled a bug here for now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/content-hub/+bug/1437307 will try to look into it more when I have some time spare
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1437307 in content-hub "ContentPeerPicker header shows black separator with Ubuntu.Content 1.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> dholbach, I missed your morning greetings of a code review!
<dholbach> balloons, yeah, I had a few other things to do and didn't manage to fix the bug yet
<dholbach> balloons, if you want, you can ask me for a code review for help-app? :)
<balloons> dholbach, :-) I was going to ask you to do a review of my stuff
<balloons> dholbach, if you don't mind having a quick look at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/tutorials/scopes-unit-testing/, I'd appreciate your C++ insights: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/tutorials/scopes-unit-testing/
<dholbach> balloons, I think it'd be better to require 14.10
<dholbach> balloons, that'll give you the scope runner and stuff for writing scopes locally
<dholbach> I'd also link to https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/ or some such
<balloons> ack, changing.. I also see another little mistake to fix
<dholbach> so people install the SDK first
<kenvandine> Elleo, thx!
<dholbach> balloons, "sudo cp libg*.a /usr/lib/" ??
<dholbach> seriously?
<dholbach> I really don't think we should ask people to manipulate /usr
<dholbach> why is this necessary?
<balloons> dholbach, that was something I wanted your opinion on for sure, glad you picked up on it
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> don't we ship this library somewhere else?
<dholbach> how do other c++ tests in our projects do it?
<balloons> So apparently we don't package libgtest and instead we only ship source. people have to compile it (of which there are a few different ways)
<dholbach> hum
<balloons> We don't ship the lib directly because they asked us not to do so
<dholbach> the thing is... whenever we fix a bug in libgtest-dev in the archive, people will still have the buggy version in /usr installed
<balloons> right.. so it's REALLY wild how it works. Plus I would really rather they build and push the lib somewhere locally rather than mucking around in /usr if they had to do it this way
<balloons> overall though, it seems odd
<dholbach> yep, I agree - it'd be great if that wasn't necessary
<balloons> see https://code.google.com/p/googletest/wiki/FAQ#Why_is_it_not_recommended_to_install_a_pre-compiled_copy_of_Goog
<dholbach> maybe we can ask folks on c-tech or u-phone for how they do their testing?
<balloons> dholbach, so I was thinking of crafting the cmake file to pull the library automatically and use it
<balloons> that way it's all local to the project. But it requires you to setup your cmake file, and of course use cmake
<dholbach> like... copy /usr/src/gtest into the source tree and use it from there?
<balloons> dholbach, cmake can actually pull the source tarball and set it up for local build..
<dholbach> that's like how config.guess and stuff also make it into projects
<balloons> so that would be outside of the package archive.. pulling from google itself
<dholbach> but yeah, I think I'd ask folks in the relevant upstream teams how they do it
<dholbach> and derive "best practices" from that :)
<balloons> I've not asked everyone, but thus far it seems this is how it's done
<balloons> what do you personally think of the cmake idea.. let me throw a snippet at you
<dholbach> how about asking somebody like sil2100? he's on the foundations team and he has way more experience with cmake and stuff than I do :)
<dholbach> but sure, I can take a look
<dholbach> maybe link to https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/unity.scopes.testing/ from somewhere as well
<balloons> something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/10689076/?
<balloons> but yea, I'm no cmake expert. I'm just curious about opinions on doing it that way vs installing the -dev package and compiling
<dholbach> did davidcalle look over this too?
<nik90> zsombi_: Can you check with bzoltan_ if it would be possible to land the new alarmId property and the find() method in Ubuntu.Components 1.2? Considering that the necessary bits will land in indicator-datetime and qtorganizer5-eds in vivid, it would be nice to see this in 1.2.
<balloons> no, not yet
<nik90> s/check/discuss
<zsombi_> nik90: I will
<dholbach> he's our local scopes expert :)
<nik90> zsombi_: thnx
<dholbach> I'm sure he'll have more ideas than I do
<dholbach> maybe we could also explain in a sentence or two what the fixture class does and which parts of the setup it deals with?
<dholbach> (I have never heard of it before :))
<dholbach> and maybe link to a few examples of scopes with tests?
<dholbach> a lot of developers will likely want to copy/paste :)
<dholbach> .... and then fix the breakage by reading the bits in the doc
<dholbach> ... which reads very nicely
<balloons> dholbach, excellent points. Full Examples are a bit harder to find atm, but would be useful. I'll add something to intro the test fixtures class a bit more
<zsombi_> kalikiana: t1mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/expose-alarm-id/+merge/254084
<dholbach> balloons, maybe just link to the bzr branches?
<balloons> dholbach, that's a good idea as the docs is already long enough without inlining more code
<dholbach> yep :)
<dholbach> good work
<t1mp> zsombi_: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/headlock/+merge/253845 :)
<kalikiana> t1mp: you need to update components.api https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/35-tstHeaderActions/+merge/254228
<charles> zsombi_, which feature are you referring to?
<t1mp> kalikiana: done. Actually I needed to update it in the prerequisite. For some reason  Page 1.3 was twice in the components.api, I don't know why
<charles> zsombi_, the variable alarm durations?
<t1mp> kalikiana: where does an Item with MainView as a child not work?
<t1mp> kalikiana: we do that with most tests in unit_x11
<t1mp> maybe all
<t1mp> ah no not all, only those that need a MainView
<kalikiana> t1mp: yeah, for most tests it's fine, but we get the root item in a few cases, for example pop overs when checking automaticRotation
<kalikiana> that won't work
<charles> renatu, popey, zsombi_, nik90, the datetime/qorganizer changes are in silo 8
<renatu> charles, nice thanks
<nik90> charles: thnx. I will keep track of the silo status.
<dpm> dholbach, balloons, so why is it necessary to build googletest locally in the scopes testing tutorial?
<dholbach> dpm, https://code.google.com/p/googletest/wiki/FAQ#Why_is_it_not_recommended_to_install_a_pre-compiled_copy_of_Goog
<dholbach> balloons enlightened me there :)
<balloons> dpm, right. I'm leaning pretty heavily towards putting it in cmake and letting the project build and worry about it locally. But I really do wish we could simply use the package sanely
<balloons> I feel like copying it into /usr/lib isn't the best idea
<nik90> balloons: How often are the jenkins machines updated? (Just to know if they have got the latest SDK installed)
<dpm> balloons, no, me neither, app developers shouldn't have to hack the platform to test
<balloons> nik90, they repull depends each time. So they should always be up to date as it where I believe
<nik90> balloons: ack.
<balloons> dpm, polling some more folks for opinions and options :-)
<dpm> balloons, good idea. So if it's just about the compiler flags, could the cmake file not just replicate the google test lib compile flags
<dpm> (says not-so-much-of-a-c++-expert-dpm naively)
<balloons> dpm, that was the big fear for not packaging the thing to begin with.
<balloons> So I feel like the solution is to grab them for each project and let the compiler automagically compile them with the same flags
<dpm> oh, so there is no package for googletest?
<balloons> but I'm with you on the c++ thing.. I learned it first and used it little since :-)
<balloons> dpm, no, only the -dev package. It was purposefully removed because of the compiler issue
<dpm> ok
<dpm> so, can it not be built locally as part of the scope project, rather than put it in /usr/lib?
<balloons> dpm, of course it can. That was the cmake idea. I guess perhaps a third option of not using cmake to install the library, but instead grab it from the -dev package and compile it?
<zsombi_> charles: yes, I was talking about that.
<balloons> dpm, I think I'll push that solution
<zsombi_> charles: but I'll be back with a proposal once I'm there...
<dpm> balloons, it might be worth asking Pete Woods too. I'm not much of an expert myself other than thinking what I said before: the more hackery app devs need to do to get the test infrastructure running, the less likely they're going to bother with tests
<balloons> dpm, I agree.. I don't want to mess with it either. I have a working example now using cmake to build from the -dev package, which I think is the sanest option. It would be easy to not have to do it that way, but to be fair this is c++, so cmake makes sense here
<balloons> I'm much happier with this than the /usr/lib copy :-)
<dpm> yeah, with the disclaimer that I'm not an expert, this at least makes sense to me
<lentzi90> Is there anything special I need to do to make ubuntu SDK detect my phone?
<balloons> lentzi90, turn on developer mode if you haven't
<bzoltan_> lentzi90: did it work?
<lentzi90> bzoltan_, yes it did! I thought I read somewhere that you could activate developer mode from the SDK... I guess not :)
<dpm> davidcalle, I guess the answer to this question is that he's out of luck? https://askubuntu.com/questions/602056/porting-ubuntu-touch-onto-toshiba-excite-at7-b01yl
<bzoltan_> lentzi90: at the moment the device does not listen to any request unless the developer mode is enabled. That is expected to be changed at some point.
<ogra_> bzoltan_, that will never change
<nik90> balloons: hey, I ran https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fixed-bottomedge-status/+merge/253998 AP tests on vivid desktop with qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin version 1.2.1458+15.04.20150327-0ubuntu1 and they all pass. While this fails on jenkins due to the bottom edge not showing up.
<ogra_> you will always have to enable developer mode .... having to unlock or having a passowrd and such will be dropped ...
<nik90> balloons: can you confirm it on your end if you are free?
<ogra_> once we get key auth
<ogra_> by default no device will listen to stuff though, that will always require user interaction to enable it
<ogra_> (once)
<balloons> nik90, so is jenkins not running the latest or ? I'm confused a little
<nik90> balloons: well I took your word that jenkins pulls in the latest package :) .. let me check the jenkins output logs to see if that's true
<balloons> nik90, lol.. I guess I'm confused about what you want me to confirm / help with
<balloons> but I am free to help now :-)
<bzoltan_> ogra_: true.. sorry, I meant the unlock... I should EOD
<ogra_> bzoltan_, heh, yeah, me too
<ogra_> if that only would be that easy :)
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  tell me about it :)
<nik90> balloons: The MP I linked above fails on jenkins. While it passes on my up-to-date vivid laptop. I am just trying to find out why it fails on jenkins.
 * ogra_ cant get off all the workahol ;)
<nik90> balloons: if you run the tests on your laptop, we can confirm if it only fails on jenkins or not.
<balloons> nik90, ahh sure. I'll run locally here and see why it might be failing (or not)
<nik90> hmm looking at http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/2439/artifact/dpkg-l.post.log, it seems that jenkins isn't grabbing the latest qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin package.
<balloons> nik90, well that's on utopic
 * balloons runs
<balloons> nik90, all the tests failed for me. So I'm running locally, app crashes.. ohh wait
<balloons> I think I have an old copy
<balloons> nope, never mind, r 233
<nik90> balloons: can you paste the version of  qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin ?
<balloons> 1.2.1450+15.04.20150318-0ubuntu1
 * balloons upgrades
<nik90> balloons: yeah you need 1.2.1458+15.04.20150327-0ubuntu1
<nik90> balloons: can you again give me the link to the CI docs which helps prep the phone for testing
<bzoltan_> nik90: balloons: and that is so frash that you should watch out it does not burn your fingers
 * balloons waits for 1.2.1458+15.04.20150327-1ubuntu1
<balloons> :p
<nik90> bzoltan_: :)
<balloons> nik90, http://ubuntu-test-cases-touch.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
 * nik90 bookmarks
 * balloons runs again
<balloons> Tests passed locally
 * balloons looks at jenkins
<nik90> popey: so the clock app crashes should be fixed now that the new UITK has landed. The only thing now left is the location-prompt AP issue. I will give it one last shot this weekend before asking QA help.
<nik90> popey: so hopefully this Monday we can release a new clock app to the store (finally)
<balloons> nik90, where did you get on that issue?
<nik90> balloons: well considering that only today the crasher was fixed, only now can I actually get started on it properly
<nik90> balloons: I could have worked on it earlier if the phone being on rtm wasn't an issue to run tests on it
<nik90> but since it requires the latest image (vivid) the crasher was a huge blocker
<balloons> nik90, sure. Just wanted to see if I could help in any way
<balloons> so nik90 on the clock issue, I think we simply ask CI to move to vivid
<nik90> balloons: yeah I can tell you more on how it goes after this weekend
<balloons> nik90, I'm going to ask them to move it. But I guess I could trial a run first to see
<nik90> balloons: well the crasher was introduced by the UITK package in vivid only..so may be that's not why jenkins fails?
<nik90> balloons: let me be more descriptive'
<nik90> balloons: so the crasher was introduced after 1.2.1450+15.04.20150318-0ubuntu1 and fixed in today's 1.2.1458+15.04.20150327-0ubuntu1 release
<nik90> so the crasher only affected vivid (while rtm/utopic was good to go)
<balloons> nik90, ok so in theory utopic is/was unaffected
<nik90> balloons: yes
<balloons> so in the videos I don't see the bottom edge at all
<balloons> and they never get beyond that point
<nik90> balloons: yes, that's really strange. Could it be the focus issue we had a long time back?
<nik90> balloons: the bottom edge should show up after the alarm model is loaded and the app has focus
<nik90> not sure which one is causing the issue
<balloons> nik90, right right. I can run in a sandbox without the wm to simulate I ghuess
<Canoshi> Hi all.  As anybody had the issue where the devices screen is blank in QT creator?
<nik90> balloons: I tried running it in a sandbox without the wm and while during the test I can see the bottom edge appear, AP seems to ignore it and still fail at the clockPage.reveal_bottom_edge_page() function
<balloons> nik90, I did the same.. it doesn't look the same as on jenkins though
<balloons> I asked CI to do a run on vivid
<nik90> ok
<nik90> I am looking through the bottom edge function to see if there may be a timing issue or something
<balloons> nik90, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid-test/11/
<balloons> it's running :-)
 * nik90 keeps an eye on it
<nik90> balloons: fyi, the sandbox run fails on trunk as well at the exact same point..so I don't think the sandbox runs helped us.
<balloons> nik90, well it works for me in the sandbox.. that's how I tested it
<balloons> note I am using a window manager, just like jenkins
<nik90> balloons: ah that's probably why..I dont use a window manager..I install xserver-xephyr which autopilot3-sandbox-run used..not sure how to install a wm inside that xephyr screen
<balloons> nik90, I use this; which I've never finished landing: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/autopilot/add-wm-sandbox-run/+merge/242274
<nik90> balloons: oh that's smart
<balloons> nik90, 17% tests passed, 5 tests failed out of 6
<balloons> it didn't get to running the autopilot tests
<nik90> balloons: did it fail the qml tests?
<balloons> have a look http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid-test/11/consoleText
<balloons> all the way at the bottom
<nik90> balloons: hmm the LLVM ERROR: Cannot select: intrinsic %llvm.x86.sse41.pblendvb looks strange
<nik90> I have never seen that before
<balloons> yes.. it's a bit odd
<balloons> can you toggle off the qml tests from the build and push it to a branch? I'll re-run then and we can see if the AP test situation is better or not
<nik90> balloons: check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-toolchain-snapshot/+bug/1389729
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389729 in llvm-toolchain-snapshot (Ubuntu) "LLVM ERROR: Cannot select: intrinsic %llvm.x86.sse41.pblendvb" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nik90> looks like it is a known issue
<nik90> sure
<balloons> nik90, feel free to ask fginther for a re-run once disabled if I'm not around.. brb
<SPeck84> Hy all
<SPeck84> I trying to write my ver first application and on the begning i got some difficultys
<SPeck84>  Sdk-Launcher> Installing the application failed
<SPeck84> Can somabody help mepls
<SPeck84> Is there anyone here who can help me?
<justcarakas> Hey I'm making trying to upgrade my HTML5 app from 13.10 to 14.10 but Im getting some errors
<justcarakas> can anybody help me with this
<justcarakas> TypeError: this._header is null core.js:75:8 TypeError: document.styleSheets[0].addRule is not a function core.js:416:20
<justcarakas> alex-abreu maybe ?
<justcarakas> or daker
<faenil> SPeck84: it's quite late friday evening, I doubt there's someone who can help :) but if you give more details about the problem maybe someone will reply tomorrow ;)
<alex-abreu> justCarakas, have the html file for your app?
<justCarakas> I think I found it out
<justCarakas> i had both tab and pagestack included
<alex-abreu> ok
<justCarakas> can you btw still debug like you used to with debug like in the browser alex-abreu ?
<justCarakas> I couldn't find it
<alex-abreu> justCarakas, you should just be able to do it yes
<alex-abreu> justCarakas, launching w/ --inspector
<justCarakas> it used to say the ip and port
<justCarakas> in de sdk
<justCarakas> can I add that somewhere so it will always do that during development ?
<alex-abreu> justCarakas, in the Exec of your desktop file
<justCarakas> ah thx :)
<justCarakas> the brother of a co-worker bought a BQ and told me my app was broken :p so I'll better fix it :p
<alex-abreu> justCarakas, if you find anything ping us :) ... or report something
<justCarakas> oke thx :)
<justCarakas> gonne sleep now ttyl
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-28
<mardy> mzanetti: ping
<lentzi90> I'm trying to make an app that simply plays a sound when I press a button. It works nice on the desktop but not on my phone (no sound). Any suggestions?
<lentzi90> The sound file is an mp3, saved in a data directory. Ubuntu SDK wouldn't let me add the directory, but I did it manually anyway, could that cause a problem?
<ogra_> you need to ship your file inside your app directory
<ogra_> apps on the phone can mot access anything on the rest of the filesystem
<ogra_> *not
<ogra_> (you can indeed use a data/ subdir or some such in your app dir)
<ogra_> you also need to make sure that your ap can use audio via the apparmor permissions
<lentzi90> ah okay, thaks!
<lentzi90> Yes now it's working! Thanks again! :)
<ogra_> :)
<AskUbuntu> Privacy app for ubuntu-touch phone | http://askubuntu.com/q/602427
<mzanetti> mardy, late pong
<mardy> mzanetti: hi! nevermind, it was about the icon for your imgur app
<mzanetti> mardy, what about it?
<mardy> mzanetti: I'm making a similar app for flickr, and I wanted to steal your icon's svg; but I re-did it already :-)
<mzanetti> mardy, ah ok... I just copied some png from the interwebs
<mardy> mzanetti: btw, is it so that we are not supposed to use the reverse domain form for the package name?
<mzanetti> mardy, hmm... I haven't read anything about it being discouraged. But I guess if you're starting something new, using the newer naming schema makes sense.
<mzanetti> maybe when click and snappy merge, the old one could cause troubles. don't know exactly though.
<kalikiana> bzoltan_: FYI https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1437682
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1437682 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "QML app with C++ plugin (cmake) has wrong import in example code" [High,New]
<cimm> mardy: i am building a new app but didn't know about the new naming scheme, any pointers?
<mardy> cimm: no, I actually don't think there are news about that, I guess we can continue using the reverse domain scheme
<cimm> mardy: ok, thx
<cimm> when creating a new project in qt creator the wizard shows a dropdown with frameworks, there is ubuntu-sdk-14.10, -qml, -html, -papi... does this make a difference?
<POPkiller> Hy ppl greetings from Portugal
<ahoneybun> cimm: ubuntu-sdk-14.10
<cimm> ahoneybun: ok, so i simply ignore the other, even if building a QML app?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> appname.username for the domain scheme
<cimm> great
<justCarakas> alex-abreu: I have a question, on the site I find http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/html5/sdk-14.10/UbuntuUI.Toolbar/ the toolbar but when I try the JS function I get an error undefined is not a function am I doing something wrong ?
<POPkiller> Hy ppl
<justCarakas> can anybody give me more info about the Option Selector for HTML5 apps ?
<justCarakas> im actually looking how to get my icons working in the header for a pagestack implementation, dakar alex-abreu ?
<daker> justCarakas: yo
<daker> justCarakas: just look at the example here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-html5-theme-devs/ubuntu-html5-theme/trunk/files/head:/examples/html5-theme/widgets/
<ogra_> hmm, can i define multiple domain-suffix entries for one protocol in the url-dispatcher json file ?
<ogra_> obviously i can :)
<justCarakas> thx daker, Got it working :) BE Mobile is almost running again :)
<daker> :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-29
<justCarakas> daker, I finished my app and it runs in the desktop emulator
<justCarakas> but when I debug on my phone I get errors
<justCarakas> libust[15827/15856]: Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:886) libust[15827/15857]: Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5-32011 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:886)
<justCarakas> also gives 2 issues
<justCarakas> :-1: warning: security_policy_groups_safe_BEMobile (debug): (REJECT) reserved policy group 'debug': not for production use The debug policy group is automatically injected and should only be used for development. To create a package for the store use the publish tab!
<justCarakas> :-1: warning: desktop_Exec (BEMobile): found unexpected Exec with architecture 'all': ./qtc_device_debughelper.py
<justCarakas> any idea how to fix it
<zsombi_> nik90: I just realized that the AlarmModel.get() fix will cause us some trouble...
<nik90> zsombi: ?
<zsombi> nik90: seems GC doesn't clear the Alarms created by the get()
<zsombi> nik90: even though I explicitly made those be owned by JS
<zsombi> so, I'll have to cache them... so next time the get is called on the same Alarm, it'll return teh cached object from the model
<nik90> ho
<nik90> zsombi: but wouldn't caching them return a older result when I call the get() method?
<zsombi> nik90: nope, each alarm has a cookie or alarmId, that is unique for the alarms, so using that as key in a hash would solve the problem
<zsombi> nik90: till the AlarmModel's lifetime
<zsombi> nik90: I cannot manipulate the refcount of the object as the Alarm created during get() has no QML data... :(
<nik90> hmm
<zsombi> nik90: you are calling the get() function every minute... if the app si foreground for 1h, it'll mean 60(!!!)alarm objects!
<nik90> zsombi: yes the GC would be really helpful here
<zsombi> nik90: perhaps a better way would be to have a separate component which provides some functionalities like next alarm to be kicked, and other generic alarm related stuff...
<zsombi> nik90: however I haven't seen a Clock app showing the upcomming alarm time...
<nik90> zsombi: well this clock app is showing it because of the bottom edge design..and its something that many people including renatu wanted :)
<zsombi> hmm.... we have the Time component.... that could have things like that...
<nik90> zsombi: Time component? I thought that was planned but not yet started on
<zsombi> nik90: well... why the heck would I want to see when teh next alarm is triggered???! who the heck cares? I use the alarms to wake me up in teh morning, so I care a sh*t when teh next one will be triggered :D
<nik90> zsombi: I could change the 1 minute check to instead call the get() function only when the following signals are fired modelReset, countChanged and dataChanged. this would make it a lot better
<zsombi> nik90: fair enough...
<nik90> zsombi: lol..hey don't tell me..life would be so much simpler if I could just show "2 active alarms" :P
<zsombi> nik90: also, each time the app is activated
<nik90> zsombi: well each time the app is activated, the alarm model is refreshed and the model reset signal is fired either way
<zsombi> nik90: however, you should refresh teh model each time teh app is activated
<zsombi> ah ok
<nik90> zsombi: that was done because i-dt disabled one-time alarms when they have been fired, and the clock app UI didnt reflect that..so whenever the clock app gets focus, it refreshes the alarm model
<zsombi> nik90: yes, it would have done it automatically if teh app would run in the background.... but it doesn't
<zsombi> nik90: on desktop should refresh if i-dt changes teh EDS DB
<nik90> yes
<zsombi> we have soooooooo many problems because of this tombstoning
<nik90> zsombi: so would the above change I suggested ease the GC issue that we might face because of the alarmmodel.get() fix?
<zsombi> nik90: it should, it would call the get() less often, but the GC wouldn't get invoked still :(
<zsombi> nik90: so as precausion, I'll still have to cache the created Alarms so I can detect whether it had been fetched previously or not
<nik90> hmm yes
<justCarakas> is it just my app or is the HTML5 ui not so fast
<taiebot> Hi. Has anyone ported a meego app to UT. I am not a developer and never did any app. Would like to port the SIM toolkit from meego to UT. https://gitorious.org/meego-ux/meego-app-satk/source/6296ebb569697c5a80ee6b518ccf8c331d7cb840:doc/sim_toolkit_design_draft.txt#L61 Would this be difficult under guidance?
<taiebot> I am facing with an annoying bug when i go abroad. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1323837
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323837 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sim toolkit is not available on UT" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Mestre> Need help. i get a message when installing ubuntu emulator
<Mestre> unable to mount temp dir to create system image: mount:
<justCarakas> daker: alex-abreu am I doing something wrong or is the UI rather slow for HTML apps ?
<Mestre> Do the ubuntu phone support flash player?.
<AskUbuntu> File storage location for ubuntu application | http://askubuntu.com/q/602768
<ahayzen> Hey, I'm getting 'reserved policy group (debug): not for production use' when trying to deploy and run a qmake click via qtc on vivid ... anyone know how to get around this error?
<ahayzen> oh maybe my bad .. trying to deploy to an rtm not vivid device :P
<alex-abreu> egotastic
<sidi> hi, currently developing patches for nautilus's ubuntu package. i know how to add patches and rebuild a deb, but what i want now is to build a source tree with all the existing patches added, so i can test my code on top of this tree. How can I achieve that?
<ahoneybun> sidi: #ubuntu-devel would be a better place
<ahoneybun> this is for Ubuntu for mobile (atm)
<sidi> oh right, was sent here
<sidi> thanks
<ahoneybun> np
<stety> :))
<AskUbuntu> Qt Multimedia doesn't seem to work on Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/602892
<newsages> buenas noches
<newsages> in QML how to use bottom edge?,, any doc and examples?
<ahayzen> newsages, http://ubuntu-component-store.readthedocs.org/en/latest/_components/pagewithbottomedge.html
<ahayzen> newsages, you'll have to download the component into your source tree as well ... for examples just look at core/system apps that use it already, eg clock https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app
<newsages> ucs install, ok
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: !
<ahayzen> !
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> moved a few things around for my new app
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-28
<MaxEd> Hello. Is there any documentation about X-Ubunti-* fields in .desktop file beyond Splash screen guide? I wonder how many are there :) Also, is there any documentation for inapp APIs? They seem straightforward enough from headers, but a tutorial would be nice anyway.
<liuxg> does anyone know why I cannot find "Desktop kit" in my SDK installation? I can only find "Ubuntu SDK Desktop　Kit"
<ahayzen> liuxg, IIRC i ended up creating my manually
<liuxg> ahayzen, how did you create it?
<liuxg> ahayzen, if we do it at the instruction at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/11/19/here-comes-brand-new-ubuntu-sdk-ide-tools/, the Desktop Kit is not there at all.
<ahayzen> liuxg, Tools->Options->Build and run->Kits
<ahayzen> it is *supposed* to be there, just sometimes isn't for whatever reason :')
<ahayzen> liuxg, then if you add something like this https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMNmhmbHdmdEMxY1k/view?usp=sharing it should work
<liuxg> ahayzen, OK. thanks. Let me try. I am not sure whether this is a bug for the SDK or not.
<ahayzen> probably is, i'd speak with the SDK folks to check though, i've heard a few people have this issue
<liuxg> ahayzen, yes, you are right. I finally got the Desktop kit there. thanks
<ahayzen> liuxg, \o/ no problem
<liuxg> ahayzen, I think this should be a bug, very annoying!
<ahayzen> liuxg, yeah you should see if there is an existing one for it
<ahayzen> can't spot one here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sdk-ide/ ... but not sure which project it would be
<liuxg> ahayzen, when I run a ubuntu app for desktop kit, I get the warning like file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/1.3/MainView.qml:153:9: QML AppHeader: Warning: Style PageHeadStyle.qml not found in theme Ubuntu.Components.Themes.Ambiance
<liuxg> ahayzen, do I need to install anything extra to get rid of the warnings?
<ahayzen> liuxg, probably because you are on a old version of Ubuntu? therefore your 'desktop' has an older UITK
<ahayzen> hence you the Ubuntu SDK Kit, which gives you the latest stuff
<liuxg> ahayzen, no, I have removed everything, and installed the brand-new SDK.
<ahayzen> but which version of Ubuntu are you on? Unless you are on Xenial then I don't think the desktop will give you the latest UITK, so you use the 'Ubuntu SDK Kit' for that
<liuxg> ahayzen, for Desktop kit, it does not use the installations from the "Ubuntu SDK Desktop Kit" in which a specified Qt version is installed.
<liuxg> ahayzen, I am now on Wily.
<ahayzen> yeah i'm on Wily as well
<ahayzen> use the 'Ubuntu SDK Kit' if you can
<ahayzen> that'll give you the later stuff
<liuxg> ahayzen, for the "Ubuntu SDK desktop Kit" everything is fine.
<liuxg> ahayzen, I know, the problem is that the "Ubuntu SDK Desktop" has a lot of missing libraries.
<ahayzen> yeah that is a problem i have :-/
<liuxg> ahayzen, I have reported a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-developer-experience/+bug/1562724
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1562724 in Client Developer Experience "A lot of packages are not installed for Ubuntu SDK desktop kit" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> basically impossible to run the music-app on a Wily desktop at the moment... :')
<liuxg> ahayzen, also, I cannot event get a scope template running due to the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-developer-experience/+bug/1562684
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1562684 in Client Developer Experience "module "Ubuntu.Thumbnailer" is not installed" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> heh
<liuxg> ahayzen, would you please help to confirm the bug if you have not reported it?
<ahayzen> that is surely linked to the previous bug?
<liuxg> ahayzen, yeah, it is found during the scope development :) so, I am trying to run the scope on desktop.
<ahayzen> looking at those bugs, they are all linked to not being able to install packages in the sdk kit
<ahayzen> we need the lxd solution *now* :-)
<ahayzen> popey, who do we complain at for such issues ^^ with the SDK ? and any idea which packages/projects they go against?
<liuxg> ahayzen, SDK is supposed to work with all of the ubuntu releases. lxd is a workaround solution. we need to push the get the bug fixed for developers.
<ahayzen> lxd will help us a lot from what I understood of how the next-next-gen sdk might work, read 'Development tools and IDE' in this blog post https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/03/16/planning-the-sdk-16-10/
<popey> ahayzen: bzoltan ultimately
<ahayzen> ok thanks :-)
<kenvandine> popey, my branches for music-app, clock-app and filemanager have all been merged but the bug status isn't fix released yet.  is that because clicks haven't been uploaded?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, we usually leave them as fix committed until a click is released to the store, so yes. And i know that the music-app hasn't had a click released recently
<kenvandine> ahayzen, cool, just checking
<matv1> I got some translations back for my app but I'm having a hard time figuring out where to stick these .po files
<matv1> anyone?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-29
<liuxg> For QML WebView, if the url points to a html file in the qrc resource file, is this OK? Currently, I find that  url: "html/index.html" does not work for me. What is the right way to use a file in a resource file? thanks
<liuxg> does anyone know how to install Ubuntu.Components.Themes.Ambiance package for my wily desktop? I want to run scope on it. thanks
<liuxg> I have found the package ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme:i386. thanks
<chesedo> could someone with an Ubuntu phone test a bug on a scope for me?
<chesedo> https://github.com/chesedo/glances-remote-scope/issues/1
<davidcalle> chesedo: if you have a glances IP for me to test, I'm happy to do it
<chesedo> davidcalle: sorry, still do not have a public IP... thanks though
<matv1> I dont quite understand how to expose translator generated .po files back to my ut(qmake) app. Some cl voodoo or does the sdk provide a solution for that?
<mivoligo> zsombi: hi, are there any plans for an app to have option to force screen orientation when it's running?
<popey> mivoligo: other than the .desktop entry?
<mivoligo> popey: yes, .desktop only do that once. You can't change it when the app is running
<popey> why do you need to?
<mivoligo> for example to display something in portrait or in landscape, currently thinking about Big Moving Text app
<popey> mivoligo: trying to think of any app on another platform that does this...
<mivoligo> popey: or in the Gallery app, now if you have screen locked to portrait, you can't see photos in landscape
<mivoligo> popey: I'm not sure if it still is the case but on Samsung with android I could tap some icon to change orientation of a photo or video even if the phone orientation was locked
<popey> well, that's rotating the content isn't it?
<popey> rather than the app
<mivoligo> right
<popey> this is why you have a rotation lock in the tray though, surely?
<mivoligo> I'd say it's to prevent accidental rotation which annoys some people
<zsombi> mivoligo: there were talks, and I think it is in the backlogs of Mir/qtubuntu inm... greyback may know its exact status better than I do
<greyback> mivoligo: it's on our todo list, but not very high up. This is the associated bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1382209
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1382209 in QtMir "[Enhancement] Add an API to adjust preferred surface orientation at runtime" [High,Triaged]
<greyback> mivoligo: if you vote for it, it'll help us bump it up the todo list
<mivoligo> zsombi: greyback: thanks guys!
<greyback> mivoligo: thanks for commenting. More people want it, more likely we'll do it soon
<om26er> mivoligo, popey mx player on android is an example of the App that rotates the app content as soon as a video is played.
<om26er> #ubuntu-on-air
<timppa_> good morning, good day, evening where ever you may be. :)
<timppa_> Is someone having a moment of time to consult on Java Script scopes and JSON "matching"?
<om26er> popey, Hi! can you share your Mir screen recording script(s) ?
<om26er> I need to record the screen for a bug report
<popey> om26er: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15553334/
<om26er> popey, Q: hows the framerate ?
<popey> not fantastic
<nik90> popey, regarding your record screen script, does it store the recording on the phone/host device?
<nik90> or otherwise should I be worried about storage?
<popey> nik90: no, it streams only
<nik90> popey, ah cool..will come handy for release videos
<r0dr1ck> hi
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-30
<j> h
<Guest3902> WHOIS
<MasseR> Didn't know this channel existed a couple of minutes ago so I'll copy my question here
<MasseR> I'm using ubuntu-sdk-15.04 framework, straight from 'create new project'
<MasseR> If I try to run it in the emulator, I get 'Module "Ubuntu.Components" version 1.3 is not installed'
<MasseR> at this point it was mentioned that 1.3 came with 15.04.4
<MasseR> is it packaged inside the click target (as in the application should be self-contained), or does it have to exist in the channel.
<MasseR> at this point it was metnioned that it's in the image, so my question copy was a waste :)
<MasseR> But to continue on this: I found https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/ which lists some sort of reference material for 15.04, but it doesn't mention the qml versions; how would I discover the correct versions?
<MasseR> Also related, since the develop channel is apparently using <15.04.4, how would I discover which channel contains this api?
<dobey> is your emulator built from the rc-proposed channel, or from stable?
<MasseR> develop
<dobey> develop?
<dobey> you mean devel? or devel-proposed?
<MasseR> ah, sorry devel yes
<MasseR> I'm creating an instance from devel-proposed atm
<dobey> don't use either of those
<dobey> use rc-proposed
<MasseR> Explanation?
<dobey> devel{-proposed} is not 15.04; it is 16.04 based images, are not well tested, and being 16.04 based present a whole set of problems that haven't been solved yet
<dobey> the images are built there pretty much only as a sanity check
<MasseR> ah
<MasseR> I thought you would develop against devel, where it moves to devel-proposed and from there to rc-proposed
<dobey> well, it's devel-proposed -> devel, and rc-proposed -> rc -> stable
<MasseR> right
<dobey> but it's not devel -> rc-proposed
<MasseR> is there documentation on this somewhere? I have probably a dozen ubuntu-app tabs open in my browser, but skimming them I didn't notice this
<dobey> they are separate things, in the same way that we don't trickle down packages from the current development release to the current stable release, of ubuntu itself
<dobey> i'm not sure. all the documentation related to phone development should be saying to use rc-proposed or stable channels though
<MasseR> I previously dabbled a bit with maemo and IIRC it was something like dev -> testing -> stable, so in my mind I converted these channels to something similar
<MasseR> and especially documentation on the process of code -> my testing -> ??? -> stable store
<dobey> i don't recall what maemo did
<MasseR> It's been a while :)
<dobey> indeed
<dobey> and when i was messing with maemo, i was having to compile webkit, so most of my time was spent just waiting for that
<MasseR> Well... I've spent maybe 10-12 hours on getting some kind of semireliable development environment for utouch :)
<dobey> that seems like a long time; but it sounds like you have overwhelmed yourself with information and made some assumptions based on experience with a previous separate system you worked on, and made some wrong decisions about what to do :)
<MasseR> no doubt
<MasseR> But even then the documentation could be better
<MasseR> Isn't that always the most common claim? :)
<dobey> not disagreeing, but i don't know what documentation you read either
<dobey> and i don't work on the sdk or documention, so i don't really know what it says either in this regard :)
<MasseR> But speaking of documentation, is there documentation on the process of code -> my testing -> ??? -> stable store? There is this: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/sdk/tutorials/building-cross-architecture-click-applications/ which goes from code -> test -> validation but stops there
<dobey> build a click for release (not the same build that was "deploy to device") and upload it on https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/
<dobey> i don't really know where that is documented though
<MasseR> Well now it's documented in my chat logs :)
<MasseR> Thanks
<dobey> at least if i understand your question correctly, you were asking how to upload it to the store
<MasseR> One more question before I have to stop. There is something odd with the rc-proposed emulator. After installing the emulator, it goes to the lock screen (the circle with dots and clock above it), but I also get a badly moving cursor and I can't interact with it
<dobey> no idea
<dobey> i have hardware, so don't use the emulator myself :)
<matv1> I have to say that from what I read on both this channel and in the mailinglist as well I suspect that very few people do.
<MasseR> Ah. The ubuntu-sdk at start recommends using emulator instead of hardware
<matv1> I am sorry to say that my own (limited) experience is that the emulator has been difficult to work with.
<matv1> and as i said, this seems to be the experience of most
<MasseR> No kidding.
<matv1> this is only the emulator mind.
<matv1> sdk coupled with actual hardware does the job nicely
<matv1> i am just saying that I expect that most are going that route
<MasseR> yeah. The little i tried with real hardware I had good experience
<matv1> thats cool at least :)
<matv1> Also, it used to be better then it is now. So that means it can get better again :)
<MasseR> yeah.right now my biggest complain is that the gps doesn't work and right after that the lack of applications. And this is where good tooling is essential
<matv1> I am not sure that I would agree that gps doesnt work
<matv1> there are bugs yes
<matv1> on the other part, agreed
<dobey> matv1: what hardware are you using it on?
<matv1> nexus4
<dobey> err
<dobey> MasseR: what hardware are you using it on? :)
<MasseR> nexus 7
<dobey> tab complete
<dobey> wifi nexus 7?
<MasseR> I think so. The 2013 model
<dobey> right, there's wifi (flo) and lte (deb) models
<MasseR> at least it doesn't got gsm
<MasseR> flo
<dobey> and the 2012 n7 isn't supported
<dobey> ok
<dobey> gps should work; but make sure you're using one of the 15.04 channels (rc-proposed or stable), and not devel-{preoposed}
<dobey> at least, gps even works on my nexus5 now; though it does have trouble sometimes
<MasseR> yeah I'm using stable
<MasseR> is there a sure fire way to check the gps? None of the location aware programs have been able to get the location
<dobey> ok, maybe you'll have better luck on next stable update then; although if you only ever use it indoors you might still have issues getting a fix
<dobey> there is a wiki page...
<MasseR> Oh wait I think i stumbled on it while researching the issue
<matv1> indoors gps is not happening with me either.
<dobey> but i don't recall it, and can't find it now
<dobey> i know it's there though :)
<matv1> all the satelites are above tvoss's house :)
<matv1> sorry couldnt resist that one ;)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> i was a bit surprised when i ran the tool and it said there were like 20 satellites in view
<MasseR> yeah indoors but next to a window where I usually get an immediate fix or in a car
<dobey> still takes a few seconds when i turn it on in my car, but it comes up pretty quick
<dobey> but i don't have a flo. i don't know if it's ever worked on flo
<dobey> if the hardware is there and all the bits for the HAL, it should work, though
<MasseR> for nexus 4 someone mentioned that later androids flashed the radio firmware so that utouch couldn't handle it
<dobey> no, that doesn't sound right
<MasseR> thanks for today. Time for me to leave for the night
<matv1> dobey a moment of your time please?
<matv1> having a dreadfull time understanding translation files in the context of the sdk. or rather: translated files
<matv1> I saw you answered some regarding that on AU
<matv1> ?
<dobey> ?
<dobey> what's up?
<matv1> what i have is this: got a simple working app(qmake). got it in the store, some translators immeadeatly offered to translate.(yeah \o/). I
<matv1> i18n'd all my strings. I threw my .pot file up on launchpad, they did their thing, got some .po's back. Now what?
<matv1> The documentation is a bit sparse and seemingly conflicting. On the one hand there is the suggestion that the sdk should just pick it up automatically if I expose them. on the other, i saw tutorials where one needed to basically do all the getext related commands separately. even manualy generate the .mo files.
<matv1> Can you give me some pointers on how to expose my .po files within the sdk? or direct me towards some doc's that I may have overlooked.
<dobey> ah. i'm not entirely sure how to do it in qmake
<matv1> ah
<dobey> what AU question were you referring to me answering?
<matv1> it was only i18n related. it wasnt exactly about this
<matv1> I would have to look again :)
<matv1> nm. I hoped David would be around I know he is the translations guru
<matv1> but havnt seen him around yet
<dobey> well, i certainly know plenty about translations. i just don't know how qmake ubuntu projects in the sdk are set up to deal with them
<dobey> i guess if the default qmake template supports them though, you could just dump the .po files into the po/ directory and it should "just work"
<matv1> and thats exactly where i am stuck
<dobey> as $LANG.po that is
<matv1> i obviously tried that
<dobey> i think launchpad gives them to you as $PROJECT-$LANG.po
<dobey> matv1: is your project code on lp?
<matv1> yes. but i dont believe it is project related
<dobey> well what's the branch url? at least then i can browse the code and see what the template made it to do, and where you put the po files and such :)
<matv1> i did a direct upload of the .pot file. just for the translators. I dont think you can tell much from just that
<matv1> https://code.launchpad.net/~matv1/stud-client/trunk
<matv1> there the thing
<matv1> should I manually  add a path in the project file pointing to the .po ?
<dobey> matv1: i take it the UBUNTU_PO_FILES was there already, and it's not something you added?
<matv1> absolutely
<matv1> was there already
<dobey> matv1: and you put the po files into the po/ directory and it didn't work? it should just work
<matv1> yes thats what i did
<matv1> I left the pot where it was as well. should i have removed that?
<dobey> no
<matv1> ok
<dobey> can you pastebin "ls po/" ?
<matv1> hmm i trashed it now because i tried some other things after
<matv1> have to reset my project
<dobey> matv1: well i don't have sdk set up on this machine right now after upgrading to xenial. but if you cp po/stud.matv1.pot po/en_US.po and then build your click, the click should have the en_US translation included in it as well
<matv1> i looked in the click. it did not generate that either
<matv1> dobey I think i must try again tomorow. So i know i was doing the right thing at first basically.
<matv1> i will reset the project, do like you said and then i will have a build env that i can come back to you. if it still fails
<dobey> ls
<dobey> doh
<dobey> yeah, it should work. if not, you should be able to ask the sdk people tomorrow morning
<dobey> later :)
<matv1> who are the sdk people?
<matv1> dobey on here its good to have a name to ask for, I am noticing :) or a nick i should say
<dobey> bzoltan
<matv1> ah right
<bzoltan> dobey: hello
<bzoltan> matv1:  tell me, what can i do for you
<matv1> haha not now :)
<matv1> i was having trouble with getting my .po files recognised in a qmake project
<dobey> bzoltan: go to sleep :)
<bzoltan> dobey: i have done it already ... 4 hours is enough
<matv1> bzoltan i will probably bother you tomorow about this
<matv1> haha
<matv1> not for me. i must be off now
<matv1> thanks everybody
<bzoltan> matv1: okey see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-31
<liuxg> in ubuntu qml programming, if I want to put all of the files under a directory into the package, how can I do it? The directory may have sub directories too
<timp> ahayzen: we're discussing your comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1393485
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1393485 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[SDK] Need a standard way to make an Icon look disabled" [High,In progress]
<Femma> hi ahayzen
<timp> Femma: I don't think there is information about showing 'disabled actions' in the header in the design docs
<Femma> timp:  ok, so what you guys need from design is this functionality outlined in the header spec?
<timp> Femma: but the example that ahayzen gives in the comment is a valid one. In some cases it may be better to not hide disabled actions but to show them greyed out
<timp> Femma: what is your opinion on that?
<Femma> timp:  sure, we could put in some app design guidelines to address use cases where they would be hidden v greyed out
<timp> Femma: we could use some guidelines with motivation when they should be hidden and when greyed out
<Femma> timp:  ahayzen I think that would cover it sufficiently
<timp> Femma: yes :)
<timp> Femma: I think so too, unless ahayzen has more questions
<Femma> timp:  ok cool, I'll need a bit of time to do some research and then amend the spec
<Femma> ahayzen:  anything else?
<timp> Femma, ahayzen: using the UITK it is already possible to hide or disable an action in the header by setting the 'visible' or 'enabled' property to false. So the rest of the implementation is up to the app developers.
<Femma> timp:  makes sense, I guess what is being asked for then is more app design guidelines then actual functionality that needs to be implemented
<ahayzen> timp, yeah we were using the enabled property before, but that broke in the UITK landing
<ahayzen> timp, eg when in multiselect and you have selected nothing, it makes sense to disable the actions but still have them visible so the user knows what they could perform
<timp> ahayzen: okay, that is fixed in the (second) MR attached to the bug. It still needs to be reviewed so I guess that will be in OTA11
<ahayzen> Femma, i don't think there is anything else, some app guidelines when to do visible vs greyed maybe useful. From what we have done you tend to set them disabled unless the action is when the view is in a different state
<ahayzen> timp, ok :-)
<Femma> ahayzen:  ok thanks
<Femma> timp:  anything else needed from me?
<timp> Femma: no, thanks. :)
<ahayzen> \o/
<Femma> :)
<popey> beuno: "Can not create a new package with name hackerweb, multiple origins for hackerweb are not allowed" - is that intentional for clicks? It never used to be the case. (mhall119 uploaded an app, and I just uploaded one with the same appname)
<beuno> popey, not sure
<beuno> popey, maybe!
<beuno> let me check with nessita
<popey> I have to take your first answer I'm afraid!
<beuno> "not"?  :)
<popey> jdstrand: i have a web (node) app which is failing in the store (which passed locally) with 'binary' files inside. They're not binary, they're javascript :)
<popey> jdstrand: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/4800/rev/1/
<jdstrand> popey: can you request a manual review and file a bug against the review tools, attaching the click?
<popey> jdstrand: sure
<popey> jdstrand: bug 1564488 and set manual review, thanks.
<ubot5`> bug 1564488 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Javascript files identified as binaries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1564488
<jdstrand> popey: thanks on both. approved
<popey> ta
<matv1> bzoltan do you have a moment?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-01
<Dubstar_04> Good morning!!
<snizzo_> appdevs hi!
<ahayzen> o/
<sverzegnassi> popey: o/ i can't open the presentation you shared. i've requested the access, could you approve my request?
<popey> sverzegnassi: its not my doc, have pinged them to open it up
<sverzegnassi> popey: ok, thanks!
<Dubstar_04> popey who do I need to talk to about pageheaders?
 * popey points Dubstar_04 at faenil or zsombi maybe?
 * faenil appears
<faenil> femma: ^
<Dubstar_04> faenil I'm on irc. Are you happy now?
<faenil> Dubstar_04: indeed
<faenil> very :)
<Dubstar_04> I aim to please...
<Dubstar_04> femma ping
<popey> sverzegnassi: try now?
<femma> hi Dubstar_04
<femma> sorry, I've been in meetings all day and just spotted this
<femma> how can I help?
<faenil> Dubstar_04: timp is the engineer who implemented the component
<Dubstar_04> Femma I'm having trouble with pageheaders and I'm on a web app so i cant paste a link. :(
<faenil> the UX designer who worked on it left, but I think femma can help you with that if you need design input
<sverzegnassi> popey: now I can read it \o/
<Dubstar_04> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1540240
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1540240 in Ubuntu UX "Automatic Header height adjustment should be optional " [Medium,Triaged]
<timp> Dubstar_04: it is still on my list, after a few other bugs
<timp> femma: ^ can you take the UX part of that bug?
<Dubstar_04> Femma: So its being looked at?
<femma> timp I'll assign it to myself and Dubstar_04  yes I shall take a look :)
<Dubstar_04> Amazing!!! Its driving me bonkers!
<Dubstar_04> Femma: I would be really interested to be involved in any converstions about the pageheader. is that possible?
<femma> Dubstar_04,  I shall keep you in the loop the best I can :)
<Dubstar_04> Femma: Thank you. While you're here, if I have a toolbar in a pageheader is there any way to hide it and reduce the height of the header
<Dubstar_04> ??
<Dubstar_04> is I set visible: False the tool bar is gone but the header height stays the same.
<femma> timp,  is that a bug ^^
<femma> if the toolbar is hidden, then surely the space should become available?
<femma> Dubstar_04,  I need to dash to another meeting in 5 mins, can you raise that as a bug and assign it to me and I will take a look at it and get back to you asap
<femma> ?
<Dubstar_04> I can of course create a new header without the toolbar in but that would generally be a duplicate of code just with the toolbar omitted.
<femma> Dubstar_04,  yeah that doesn't make sense to do that
<Dubstar_04> Femma: I will create a bug report tonight. Thank you.
<timp> faenil, Dubstar_04: yes, that is this bug https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/invisible-header-topmargin/+merge/290659
<timp> fix is in progress
<Dubstar_04> \0/
<timp> Dubstar_04: the bug is about making the whole header invisible. Is that what you mean?
<timp> Dubstar_04: if you only want the extension in the header hidden, just set header.extension to null
<Dubstar_04> Timp: I will try that. Thanks.
<timp> Dubstar_04: perhaps setting visible: false for the extension should also reduce the height. Can you report a separate bug for that?
<Dubstar_04> Can do.
<timp> thanks
<mike00> hi all
<mike00> I've got a problem with the SDK
<mike00> I want to install, execute or only build an app for my ubuntu phone, but I can't: in the device tab I can see that the network connection of my phone is off.. how can I do?
<mike00> the phone is connected to the wifi...
<mike00> and at the pc via usb
<dobey> mike00: is developer mode enabled on the phone, and did you unlock the phone screen?
<mike00> yes
<mike00> about one month ago, there weren't problems...
<mike00> but recently the network connection is off and I can't do nothing...ù
<dobey> does your phone show up in the list if you run "adb devices?
<dobey> i don't understand the message about network connection being off. sdk shouldn't care if the phone has a network connection or not
<dobey> bzoltan, timp: ^^ do you know?
<timp> mike00: does 'adb shell' log you in on the device?
<timp> mike00, dobey: I think qtc uses ssh to connect to the phone
<timp> zbenjamin: ^
<mike00> what "adb shell" is?
<dobey> timp: it uses phablet-shell right? ssh-over-usb ?
<timp> dobey: I don't know the details
<timp> but yes it would make sense if it uses phablet-shell
<zbenjamin> dobey: its using adb forwarding yes
<dobey> ok
<zbenjamin> timp: its not using phablet-shell though. We adb forward the ssh port to a local port and connect to that local port
<timp> mike00: adb shell should connect to the phone over the usb cable and login giving you the ubuntu shell on the phone
<mike00> in the device tab, under control, when it says "Open SSH connection to the device"?
<zbenjamin> mike00: open a terminal and type :  adb devices -l
<zbenjamin> mike00: check if your device is listed there
<mike00> I get this :"JU011324               device usb:1-1.3 product:occam model:Nexus_4 device:mako"
<zbenjamin> mike00: also check "adb forward --list"
<mike00> but I haven't a nexus ... :(
<mike00> I get this: "JU011324 tcp:10000 tcp:22
<mike00> JU011324 tcp:10001 tcp:10001
<mike00> JU011324 tcp:10002 tcp:10002
<mike00> JU011324 tcp:10003 tcp:10003
<mike00> JU011324 tcp:10004 tcp:10004
<mike00> JU011324 tcp:10005 tcp:10005
<mike00> JU011324 tcp:10006 tcp:10006
<mike00> JU011324 tcp:10007 tcp:10007
<mike00> JU011324 tcp:10008 tcp:10008
<mike00> JU011324 tcp:10009 tcp:10009
<mike00> "
<timp> mike00: which device do you have?
<mike00> Bq Aquaris E4.5
<zbenjamin> adb device always returns the wrong device
<zbenjamin> you don't need to worry about that
<mike00> ok
<mike00> so, what's the problem
<mike00> ?
<zbenjamin> mike00: "ssh -i ~/.config/QtProject/qtcreator/ubuntu-sdk/ubuntudevice_id_rsa -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -p 10000 phablet@localhost
<mike00> in the terminal?
<zbenjamin> yes
<zbenjamin> does it open a shell for you?
<zbenjamin> or do you get a error
<mike00> I'm in the phone...
<zbenjamin> hm then there is no connectivity problem with the phone
<zbenjamin> what happens when you try to run an app?
<mike00> it's the same going in the SDK in the device tab and, under control, and click on "Open SSH key to control device", is correct?
<zbenjamin> yes
<mike00> when I run an app on the phone i get this: "17:33:21: Running steps for project tris...
<mike00> 17:33:21: Starting: "/usr/bin/rsync -avh --exclude .bzr --exclude .git --exclude .hg --exclude .svn --exclude '*.qmlproject' --exclude '*.user' --exclude tests --exclude Makefile --exclude .excludes --exclude '*.ubuntuhtmlproject' --exclude-from=/home/mike/Documenti/PC/App/tris/.excludes /home/mike/Documenti/PC/App/tris/ /home/mike/Documenti/PC/App/tris/.ubuntu-sdk-deploy"
<mike00> rsync: failed to open exclude file /home/mike/Documenti/PC/App/tris/.excludes: No such file or directory (2)
<mike00> rsync error: error in file IO (code 11) at exclude.c(1179) [client=3.1.1]
<mike00> 17:33:21: The process "/usr/bin/rsync" exited with code 11.
<mike00> Error while building/deploying project tris (kit: Ubuntu Device (GCC armhf-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-vivid))
<mike00> When executing step "UbuntuSDK Click build"
<mike00> 17:33:21: Elapsed time: 00:00."
<zbenjamin> please use a pastebin to paste things
<mike00> what is it?
<zbenjamin> http://http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<zbenjamin> err http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<mike00> ok http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15577629/
<zbenjamin> well the error says: rsync: failed to open exclude file /home/mike/Documenti/PC/App/tris/.excludes: No such file or directory (2)
<zbenjamin> did you maybe delete that file?
<mike00> there is no directory with that name...
<mike00> but with this app i had some problems: I have to copy every times the qml file in a directory before run the app also on the pc. but once the directory there wasn't
<mike00> I tried with another app..
<zbenjamin> mike00: is that your app?
<zbenjamin> mike00: if so i'd suggest that you migrate to a qmake based template instead of qmlproject. We recently dropped qmlproject support
<mike00> ah, I didn't know it...
<mike00> because on ubuntu 14.04 there aren't choice and I continue with qmlproject...
<zbenjamin> mike00: do you use the ubuntu-sdk-ide ?
<mike00> yes, i think so...
<mike00> i got this with another app in the application output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15577655/
<mike00> and this in the compile output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15577667/
<zbenjamin> mike00: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/11/19/here-comes-brand-new-ubuntu-sdk-ide-tools/
<mike00> I'll have to uninstall the SDK I have now?
<zbenjamin> mike00: no just make sure you have the correct one...
<mike00> how?
<zbenjamin> mike00: apt-cache policy ubuntu-sdk-ide
<mike00> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15577687/ is the latest version?
<zbenjamin> mike00: looks good
<mike00> so?
<zbenjamin> mike00: well your device does not know the 15.04.4 framework as it says
<zbenjamin> mike00: so you need to change the version you use in your manifest file
<mike00> with the 2° app happend a very strange thing....
<zbenjamin> mike00: the device tab tells you about the framework the device knows
<mike00> framework version?
<zbenjamin> mike00: yes
<mike00> ubuntu-sdk-15.04
<zbenjamin> mike00: every device supports a specific framework...   for example 15.04 or 15.04.4
<mike00> and I have to set it in the manifest.json file?
<zbenjamin> mike00: the device tells you in the device tab which framework it supports. You cannot have a higher framework in the manifest.json file
<mike00> but I have to set ubuntu-sdk-15.04 or ubuntu-sdk-15.04-qml?
<mike00> or ubuntu-sdk-15.04-papi or ubuntu-sdk-15.04-html?
<zbenjamin> mike00: i usually set the one without postfix
<zbenjamin> ubuntu-sdk-15.04
<mike00> ok
<mike00> THANKS VERY MUCH!!! IT WORK
<mike00> :)
<mike00> but I have a new directory in the app directory called ".ubuntu-sdk-deploy"
<mike00> and every time I change a file I have to copy in that directory... why?
<zbenjamin> mike00: yeah , thats where the SDK packages your application for the phone
<zbenjamin> mike00: you should not need to copy the file there it should happen automatically
<mike00> and always I have to copy files?
<zbenjamin> mike00: but really. use qmake based projects. :D
<mike00> what's the difference?
<mike00> between qmake and qmlproject?
<zbenjamin> mike00: qmake is a real tool to build projects. Its the default project type for QtCreator and is completely supported. Where qmlproject is only a format for prototyping qml UIs and does not have any idea how to actually package a project correctly
<zbenjamin> we did some hacks to make it somewhat work but as you can see its not really nice
<zbenjamin> and breaks too easily
<mike00> ok
<mike00> thanks
<zbenjamin> mike00: if you want to learn more about qmake: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qmake-tutorial.html
<zbenjamin> mike00: or even better http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qmake-manual.html
<mike00> thanks very much
<zbenjamin> mike00: ok, i will be off now.. Already sitting for too long in front of the screen today ;). But if you have more questions feel free to ask. I will check in randomly on the weekend and be back on monday
<mike00> ok, I'll have to go too
<mike00> bye
<zbenjamin> mike00: see you
<matv1> bzoltan ping
<mike00> ?
<mike00> hi all. zbenjamin said me is better using qmake. now I created a new project with the SDK, but I can't run it on my phone... some help?
<matv1> mike00 what r u seeing?
<mike00> ???
<matv1> how are you doing it? is there any error message?
<mike00> I click on the green arrow in the bottom-left corner
<matv1> ok
<matv1> then what happens?
<mike00> after selecting the phone as kit
<mike00> appears a window saying "waiting for your device to get ready"
<matv1> is the phone unlocked?
<matv1> and is it in developer mode?
<mike00> yes
<matv1> what device are you using?
<mike00> bq aquaris e4.5
<matv1> ok
<mike00> but this afternoon it worked
<mike00> with a qmlproject, not a qmake...
<matv1> that's strange
<mike00> now in the device tab there's a message: "there was a error  in the device detection, check log for details"
<mike00> what can I do?
<matv1> on the devices page, you can actualy click on the 'log' tab. it is next to the devices tab
<matv1> what does it say there?
<mike00> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15580305/
<matv1> hmm it seems the sdk is looking for an emulator on your pc. not your phone
<mike00> what can I do?
<matv1> what does it say when you click on the kit selection button?
<matv1> it's the ubuntu logo button. fourth from the bottom i think
<mike00> I closed the SDK and reopened, now it's ok
<mike00> ahahahha
<matv1> haha so you have connection to your phone now?
<mike00> yes
<matv1> cool!
<matv1> gd luck!
<mike00> but now I have another problem...
<matv1> ok :)
<matv1> what is it
<mike00> when I click on Run, a essage saying Desktop file does not exist
<mike00> message*
<matv1> thats also strange. if you start with a qmake template, it should automatically create a desktop file for your project?
<matv1> hmm
<matv1> is there a $PROJECTNAME.desktopfile in your build folder?
<mike00> but in the manifest.json.in the path of the desktop file is right
<mike00> yes
<mike00> under another directory, but yes there is
<matv1> the directorypath  has to match what it says in the manifest
<mike00> yeah, I already check it
<matv1> and you say it is not the correct path
<matv1> ?
<mike00> no, it is correct
<mike00> I don't know where the problem can be
<matv1> can you try importing it into your project?
<mike00> is right that some directory are created automatically and called "build-Trampolino-Ubuntu_Device_GCC_armhf_ubuntu_sdk_15_04_vivid-Release"?
<mike00> I don't understand what you mean
<matv1> you say you have no desktop file in your project. but the file exists and is in the right place
<matv1> in the edit page
<matv1> on the left side, you have your overview of files and folders of your project
<mike00> I have the desktop file in the right place, but SDK tells me there isn't any desktop file.
<matv1> yes but is it visible in the list of files in the sdk?
<matv1> on the edit page
<mike00> I'll check
<mike00> yes, but the directory I see there are different from the ones I see in nautilus...
<mike00> I tried one thing now...
<mike00> there is a directory called "build-Trampolino-Ubuntu_Device_GCC_armhf_ubuntu_sdk_15_04_vivid-Release"
<mike00> I opened it and I saw that there are some files, but not the desktop one...
<mike00> and I pasted it in places the manifest.json expect
<matv1> thats not the folder you need. That is the folder that gets created on building the project
<mike00> Now the app is running on the phone after lots of errors
<mike00> these are the errors I got in the Issues tab: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15580560/
<matv1> how are you runnimg your app? are you clicking "install on device" from the publish page? why are you not using debug mode?
<mike00> I just press ctrl+R
<mike00> I can't understand why he doesn't create the desktop file in the "build-Trampolino-Ubuntu_Device_GCC_armhf_ubuntu_sdk_15_04_vivid-Release" directory...
<mike00> and the path he gives me in the second error doesn't exist...
<matv1> I think I would just save your actual code. I mean the one you wrote yourself and start a new template. then paste your code back in.
<matv1> youre build environment is a little messy
<mike00> but I just created the project
<matv1> yes but somehow  you lost your desktop file
<mike00> I think with qmlprojects will be simple...
<mike00> now I tried installing the app on the device
<mike00> no error
<matv1> you should no longer use those. that template will be deprecated soon
<mike00> but on the phone I can't see the app
<mike00> ok, another day I'll create a new one.. :(
<matv1> ok good luck!
<mike00> why qmlproject are deprecated?
<mike00> they were so simply... less files then qmake
<mike00> bye matv1
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-02
<tijder> hi
<maxed> Hello all. I want to add some in-app purchases in my Ubuntu Touch app. Is there any documentation for libpay/pay-service beyond test app, or should I just look at it and copy what it does?
<nik90> maxed, canonical devs were running a reserved beta for app devs interested in using in-app purchases.
<nik90> maxed, I cannot remember who to contact though.
<nik90> popey, Do you remember? ^^
<maxed> Ah, so it's not quite public release yet?
<nik90> maxed, not that I know of, but they were looking for interested app devs.
<nik90>  maxed, you could join and provide early feedback to them before they make it public
<nik90> dobey, ^^
<maxed> Hm, OK.That could be interesting :)
<popey> alecu: is the person
<nik90> maxed, there you go..contact alecu on irc. Remember today is a weekend..so you might not get a response.
<maxed> OK, thank you!
<DerRidda> Hello everybody. I'm looking at developing an Ubuntu app with Python but since I'm neither an experienced Python nor a QML dev I really need some pointers.
<DerRidda> Not really looking about tutorials for each language on its own but rather how to make them work together.
<popey> DerRidda: there's a couple of python apps in the store
<popey> DerRidda: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~checkbox-dev/checkbox/trunk/files
<popey> pilot - an app in the phone store is python
<popey> i think that's the source for it
<DerRidda> Thanks, I'll pick that apart.
<jerac> hi all
<jerac> i want to change some system app in ubuntu touch
<jerac> how to do it
<jerac> i checked phablet and build a image
<popey> jerac: heya
<popey> which app?
<jerac> any
<jerac> dialer
<popey> the source for all of the apps on the phone is in launchpad
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers links to the individual projects for most of the apps
<popey> if there's any gaps, let me know
<popey> That page is mostly focussed at people reporting bugs, but it links to the right placews
<jerac> well how to set dev env?
<jerac> I am c# developer
<jerac> so i imagine there should also be something as visual studio projects
<jerac> because i want to change something in design
<popey> http://developer.ubuntu.com/ is the starting point for developers
<popey> Most of the apps are written in QML / C++
<jerac> ok but how to add it like a project?
<jerac> eclipse?
<popey> We recommend qtcreator
<popey> thats what we use in our SDK
<popey> I've never used eclipse, sorry.
<jerac> i have phablet folder on my disk and i searched for dialer and i get some png and java files
<jerac> it doesn't mather which IDE it is
<popey> the apps are packaged separately
<popey> each individually
<jerac> system also?
<popey> define system
<jerac> there are systeam and core apps for touch
<popey> right, they're all separate projects
<popey> each one linked from that avengers page
<jerac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<popey> https://launchpad.net/dialer-app for example is the dialer app you mentioned
<jerac> but if i checked out phablet folder and i create image for my phone they should be there
<popey> that's the base image, the apps are on top
<jerac> ok
<jerac> that "top" is not included in phablet folder then?
<jerac> or are apps precompiled?
<jerac> or i don't know
<popey> I don't know what phablet folder you mean
<popey> I assume that's the one that's used to build the linux kernel
<popey> not the full image?
<jerac> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<popey> ok.
<jerac> section:  Set up your development environment
<jerac> or i landed on the wrong side?
<popey> so what's the goal here?
<popey> port to a new device?
<jerac> no
<popey> modify existing apps?
<jerac> existing but change some system app and maybe a core
<popey> ok, well the link I gave to the avengers page links to each app
<popey> so you can get the source for each one via that
<jerac> and when i am done with changes how can i add it to image for the phone?
<popey> So lets say for example you wanted to change the UI of one of the apps, you'd grab the source, and modify it locally then build either a deb or click package
<popey> which could be copied to your phone and installed
<popey> some (most) of the apps are packaged as click packages which are uploaded to the store
<popey> a few are packaged as debian (deb) packages, i think dialer and webbrowser are examples of debs, music, clock, camera are examples of clicks
<jerac> thansk, but if i want to create a image that includes that all?
<popey> not sure tbh
<popey> the scripts that build the image are run on a server somewhere, not seen those
<popey> but I'm sure we could figure it out
<jerac> so system apps can be deleted?
<popey> during the working week when people are around
<popey> from the image, sure
<popey> i have a phone here which only has dialer, message, contacts, webbrowser and system settings
<popey> and not much else
<jerac> and you could delete dialer?
<popey> yes and no
<popey> not tried
<popey> but it's a bit different
<popey> let me see...
<jerac> that's waht i am thinking too (a bit different) ;)
<popey> sure, sounds interesting
<popey> ok, had a look
<popey> dialer-app is a debian (deb) package
<popey> so the image that you get on your phone is read-only
<popey> it can be made read-write with one command
<popey> and you could "sudo dpkg -r dialer-app" and it's gone
<jerac> thanks for info
<popey> np
<popey> any time
<jerac> what i want is to see how dialer works, how the sound is transfered
<jerac> and maybe try to change something
<popey> cool
<jerac> that's why i am so borring now...
<jerac> annoying*
<jerac> so 1st i could add dialer as a project to qtcreator and see
<jerac> but then if i find out that some changes are needed in the core.... i need to buil my own image
<jerac> but i need info how to do this
<jerac> i don't know hot to add ubuntu touch as a project ....
<jerac> can you write down some directions?
<popey> sorry, was afk for a bit.
<popey> so basically you need to add the ubuntu-sdk ppa and install the ubuntu-sdk, which is detailed at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<popey> then grab the dialer source, with "bzr branch lp:dialer-app"
<jerac> just did it
<jerac> how to change the core and build it?
<popey> the core file system?
<popey> that's the bit I don't know, sorry
<jerac> ok
<jerac> well i just try to add phone-app to the ubuntu sdk
<jerac> CMake Warning at CMakeLists.txt:40 (find_package):   By not providing "FindQt5Core.cmake" in CMAKE_MODULE_PATH this project has   asked CMake to find a package configuration file provided by "Qt5Core", but   CMake did not find one.
<popey> what version of ubuntu you running?
<jerac> 15.04
<jerac> 15.10
<popey> and you install ubuntu-sdk ?
<jerac> yes
<jerac> don't tell me i need 14.04
<popey> no, no
<popey> you dont
<jerac> i just try to add phone-app to ubuntu sdk but cmake write error above
<popey> tbh you're better off coming back during the EU/US working day when people are about, sorry :)
<jerac> ok, thanks for helping me
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-03
<popey> np
<snizzo_> appdevs I have this crazy idea about porting Panda3D engine into Ubuntu Touch
<snizzo_> you think it's doable?
<popey> snizzo_: never heard of it :)
<snizzo_> popey: https://github.com/panda3d/panda3d :)
<popey> snizzo_: neat!
<snizzo_> popey: is it safe to put ubuntu armhf repos into ubuntu touch for a few dependencies?
<dobey> snizzo_: you mean on a device? or in the sdk chroot?
<dobey> snizzo_: but generally, no; the package would most likely need to compile and ship its own version of things which are not part of the SDK
<maxed> Hi! A quick question: is there a complete list of X-Ubuntu-* flags for desktop files? I failed too find one, but maybe it exists in some secret hiding place? A link to source code responsible for handling all X-Ubuntu flags would work, too. Barring that, how do I hide status bar in my fullcreen app? Is it done through desktop file settings, or from code?
<popey> good question!
<maxed> :) (I already compiled a small collection of X-flags from 3 sources, but I guess there are more...)
<popey> I'd imagine in the source for unity8 somewhere
<popey> but not sure it's well documented, sorry
<maxed> OK, checking it out now. I'll report my findings, if any :)
<dobey> i think there is a bug in mir or unity8 about that actually
<dobey> about the top panel still being visible on full-screen things
<snizzo> popey: adb shell lsmod prints just headers? Am I missing something?
<maxed> dobey, but how do I put my app into fullscreen mode, at least? I see some results in Google that show how to do it with QML, but that's not my case. Or are OpenGL apps fullscreen by default, and it's just that bug that prevents everything from working properly?
<maxed> Re: X-Ubuntu flags in Unity8: a quick search of source proved fruitless. Unity8 only handles a few such flags directly, but I know for certain that there are more flags than what I can find in code.
<dobey> maxed: i presume the toolkit your app uses has some "make full screen" API. that's how you make the app full screen
<dobey> maxed: just because some data is written in the .desktop file, doesn't necessarily mean it is used by anything
<maxed> dobey, No, but "X-Ubuntu-Splash-Color-Footer" certainly is used (I see result when I run the app), so something MUST be reading it.
<maxed> And I don't see handler for that in Unity8 code. Either it is done indirectly, or outside Unity.
<snizzo> dobey: isn't possible to run lsmod on phone shell?
<dobey> but what are you trying to find out exactly? that is documented in the splash screen tweaks document, no?
<dobey> snizzo: sure, but the kernel on the phone has no modules
<dobey> snizzo: so running lsmod won't do anything useful :)
<snizzo> ahhhh
<snizzo> i was looking for mali_drm & mali presence there
<maxed> dobey, I'm trying to find all places where X-Ubuntu-* settings are handled and create a full list of such settings for myself and others to use.
<dobey> maxed: the only ones you can set are the splash screen ones, really; or the ones that already exist in the template (though you probably shouldn't change those)
<maxed> dobey, at the very least, there is X-Ubuntu-Supported-Orientations which is not in template, and not in splash screen docs (though it is in rotation docs). That makes me wonder if there are others :)
<dobey> well, the ones in the docs are the only ones you can set :)
<dobey> although the supported orientations one doesn't really make sense
<maxed> But maybe I'm missing some docs! Maybe I just don't know what to search for! :
<maxed> X-Ubuntu-Supported-Orientations actually works. I used it to force my app to launch in landscape orientation...
<maxed> Seeing those flags spread through various bits of documentation makes me itchy :)
<dobey> i guess it's needed to tell unity8 to rotate the shell too
<dobey> well, they're spread because they're only relevant for certain things
<maxed> It's fint to have them in different places, but a centralised complete list would be very helpful. And maybe an build-in editor for desktop file in IDE, like one for application's plist in XCode, where you can see a list of all possible settings.
<maxed> *fine*
<dobey> well, file a bug against ubuntu-sdk that "editing .desktop files requires arcane knowledge" or something to that effect :)
<maxed> "wontfix: mere mortals should not dabble in arcane arts" :)
<mike00> hi all
<mike00> I don't understand which is the difference between qmlproject and qmake and why qmake doesn't work how I expect...
<snizzo> armhf emulator should work?
<dobey> armhf emulator will be extremely slow
<dobey> possibly unusable; you should use i386 emulator
<snizzo> dobey: I'd like to cross compile, I know it's preferrable to use chroot for that purpose
<dobey> yes, it is
<dobey> that's why you create the "15.04-armhf" kit in the sdk
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-03-28
<kalikiana> daker: Hey
<kalikiana> Since you were interested in UITK2/ QQC2, we now have CI for https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/uitk2 which means running unit tests with all PRs, and you can use the silo https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/1949/+packages to get working QQC2 packages in Xenial
<kalikiana> It'll eventually make its way into the archive, but for now the PPA ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/1949 is something you can try to build things locally
<daker> kalikiana: sure, i'll try to build it tonight
<kalikiana> Cool, let me know how it goes
<thepeter> is there howto on creating complete html5 app for ubuntu touch without SDK? (google is not much of a use in it)
<thepeter> like through QtCreator (differen distro on PC)
<daker> thepeter: you can create any kind of HTML5 app, you don't need the SDK but you'll need the webapp-container to launch your app, the webapp-container provide the Webview component and other stuff
<daker> https://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/06/11/how-to-run-standalone-html5-apps-on-an-ubuntu-device/
<daker> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/web/ubuntu-webapps-guide/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-03-29
<oSoMoN> zsombi, hey, I replied to your questions on bug #1671121
<ubot5> bug 1671121 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Deleting something from the history view breaks scrolling and the ability to click on some things" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1671121
<zsombi> oSoMoN: k
<thepeter> popey, I am trying to create simple html5 app in QtCreator (since I am on different distro) from your template https://github.com/popey/ubuntu-html5-template so I edited app.desktop and jsno.manifest and added files in www folder, so I know it is probably noob question but should I somehow build it in QtCreator and then copy result to phone (it is in developers mode)? because QtCreator doesnt give me option to build it :)
<popey> thepeter: i think you'd need the ubuntu modified version of qtcreator for that to work, sorry
<thepeter> popey, uhm and is there a way how to apply those modifications on installed QtCreator?
<popey> I don't know, sorry. Theyre's quite a lot to it.
<renatu> popey, do you know if that app is configured to auto-landing? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-weather-app/snap-mir-libs/+merge/321212
<renatu> popey, or jenkins is broken?
<popey> it certainly was https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/
<thepeter> popey, so to summarise simply it is necessary to have ubuntu on PC to develop apps for touch? (no "text editor" way in different distro?)
<popey> thepeter: it is possible yes
<popey> but i am currently afk so cant easily rxplain how
<thepeter> popey, :) I understand do you have keyword search suggestion under which I would find any hints? :)
<thepeter> or maybe different person to contact here
<bartbes> popey: time for a snap? :P
 * thepeter just realised there is MWC2017 in progress - that explains a lot :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-04-02
<saiko> hi
<saiko> appdevs
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-03-26
<joelkraehemann> hi all
<joelkraehemann> https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/gsequencer
<joelkraehemann> ^^ it is recommended to sync
#ubuntu-app-devel 2020-03-27
<shevchuk> Hello. I have a PPA for an application with basically no runtime dependencies. But it needs golang >= 1.12 to build (so, Eoan+), which was fine, as I could create package for Eoan, Launchpad would build it, then I could copy package to Bionic for example.
<shevchuk> The problem is that Eoan reaches End of Life in July 2020, and Focal does not support i386. So is my only option to drop support for i386 after Eoan EOL, or is there some way to build i386 package on Focal?
<shevchuk> * have a PPA = maintain a PPA
